# Starting medicated FET - part 7.



## Marielou

New home ladies!


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls, me first.   

Marielou - Thank you for our new home.  

Hi girls and many thanks for your lovely welcome.  

Jenna - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself and maybe a holiday is just what you need.  

Maria - I'm still waiting on AF as well and then it's systems go for me too.  Good luck to you.  

Emma - It's raining here again, I bet your basking in lovely, warm sunshine, it's not fair.   

Well, there's still no sign that AF will turn up anytime soon, no sore boobie, no spots, nothing.  Bet it's late to hack me off.  Oh well, never mind.  

A big hello to Ritz, Sam, Mrs SO3, Spangle, Ready4Family, Shabba, Clare, Alisha and Sparkles, sorry to anyone I've missed.  

Enjoy your weekend girls. 

Speak soon

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, best of luck to you.  Enjoy your pregnancy.  The best is yet to come!  Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.

Oh Jenna, am so sorry to hear your results.  I know exactly how you feel.  You have an excellent attitude.  As my MIL always tells me, "it's not IF you'll get pregnant, but WHEN".  Good luck with your appt on Monday.  HOpe they have answers.  Asm mentioned, my dr is going to do a biopsy of the uterus to improve implantation chances.  So maybe your clinic will have a suggestion.  Have a great holiday with dp.  That's a great idea.  Keep in touch.

Will write more tomorrow and catch up with the rest of you.  We've been getting ready for our son's 2nd birhtday party tomorrow...working all day and am still not done (it's almost 8:30pm).  Looks like my MIL will be coming so I'm happy about that.  My best friend though may not be as she's been sick and doesn't want to pass anything to anyone.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Evening Ladies  

Lynn-Ohh poor you yesterday was glorious sunshine again and today started off like that till lunch time and its still hot but cloudy    think were in for some rain tomorrow  

Hello to everyone else i hope your all enjoying the weekend  

Been to a garden centre today to buy some bits and peaces and the world and his dog were out    oh well back to the hell hole which is work tomorrow


----------



## beanie35

Hi girls

Sorry I have been absent for a while.

Ready, was so sorry to read your news.  Glad you are looking to the future though.  Hope your son's birthday party went well today.  Glad your MIL could make it in the end.  Happy Birthday Evan!

Mel,  .  Life can be so unfair.  Hope you are doing okay  

Jenna, am so sorry.  Hope you and your DH are looking after each other  

Spangle, great lining hun.  Good luck for the thaw tomorrow, will be thinking of you  .
My test date is Wednesday 25th.

Georgia, how are you doing?  Good luck for tomorrow.

Alisha and Emma, fancy seeing you two here   Am hoping that this is the cycle for you both  

Sharon and Clare, thank you for all the support you have given me whilst I've been on this thread.  Wishing you both the very best for the future.

Sam Jane, Ritzi and Lynn - welcome.

Glad to see you are still lurking Sparkle  

Mrs S03 - Happy belated Birthday to you.

MJP, hope AF turns up soon.

Am really hoping that I haven't missed anyone! Hi if I have


----------



## Spangle122

Evening Ladies

just a quick one, will do a new progress board next week as previous thread is now locked.............

Georgia wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow, sending loads of     

Love Spangle..xx


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Emma - Hear your basking in beautiful wam sunshine, again !!!    It's raining so heavily here at the moment, I've just had to put on my heating cos I'm cold.    

Got my review appointment tomorrow, feeling a bit nervous, I'm going to ask the clinic to take my embies to blast, if poss.  Still no AF for me, on CD30 and should be here by now, no AF twinges or symptoms.  This is driving me crazy.  

Hi to all you other ladies.  I'm off to bed now, got an early start in the morning.  Speak soon, take care all. 

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Lynn, good luck with your appointment tomorrow. How many frosties do you have?  I know exactly how you feel about waiting and waiting for AF.  When you want it, it doesn't come and when you don't....  I felt like I was waiting forever after our negative (although it was only 4 days).  Let us know how your appt goes.

Well I survived the weekend of preparing, having and cleaning up from our son Evan's 2nd birthday party, but boy do  I need a weekend!  All in all it went quite well.  I'm not used to giving parties but everyone seemed to enjoy and the meal was good (and I'm so not a cooker).  My MIL and FIL ended up coming, but they left early (whereas last year they stayed during the presents).  But at least they came.  My best friend couldn't come which i was upset about (she has pink eye) and one of my aunts who I'm close with  couldn't come (had an MRI booked)...but overall it was good.  Evan seemed to enjoy.

Am now waiting for this week to go by so we can start the FET process again.  Evan (and my) actual birthday is Thursday but we're going to a friends (whose birthday is also Thurs) to celebrate her bday so won't really be celebrating Evans.  

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## Shabba

Just wanted to say how sorry I am Jenna   I've been thinking about you all weekend.
Take care hun  

I will pop back on later, back at work today after a hectic weekend in London.

Catch you all soon
Sharon x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning Alll

Beanie    for testing  

Ready4-Glad MIL and FIL turned up although they couldnt stay late   pink eye   

Lynn-Good luck today honey    make sure he takes those embies to blast  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## ckhayes

Jenna-So sorry hun, get that holiday booked and have a lovely relaxing break with your DH.   

Ready-It sounds like Evan had a great day.  Cant wait for all the future birthday celebrations for our little bean. 

Spangle-Hope the thaw went well and your ready for them to be put back where they belong   

I had my scan on Sun as had a v.heavy bleed but all's OK and we saw the little heart beating away.  Could see the bleed on the scan and its not affecting our little fighting bean.

Good luck, sorry if I've missed anyone, so tired through lack of sleep, will catch up with you all soon.

Clare x x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

emma, hope the gardening went well.  This time of year is so nice since we know the cold is over with and the warmth is to come.

clare, am happy to hear that you had your scan and all is well.  I'm sure you had quite the scare.  

Georgia, sending you lots of positives for today.  Am thinking of you hand hope to hear good news.

beanie, you're almost ready to test too.  Will you test early?  Also sending positive vibes your way.  Thanks for the birthday wishes for Evan.

Lynne, any sign of af yet?  Hope your appt goes well.


----------



## MrsS03

Good afternoon ladies,

Glad the party went well ready! Hope you have a quiet week to catch up!

Lynn, hope AF turns up soon. I remember mine was a few days late when cycling before. Hope your appointment went Ok.

Hope you didn't spend too much at the garden centre Emma74!

Spangle, hope all is Ok with you and you're getting used to the lovely Crinone.

Hello Beanie. Thanks for the wishes. Having a joint get together with my friend this coming Saturday then that'll be all the celebrating over for another year!

Shabba, hope you are looking after yourself and not feeling too rough.

Sam Jane, sorry I think you posted a question on the previous thread for me. The synarel just makes me feel a bit hormonal and tired but not much else really. It's a bit strange for the first 10 mins after sniffing but then fine. When are you going to start?

So on day 6 of down regging. Felt very lazy yesterday so after a morning in my dressing gown watching the marathon etc. I found some energy to give my car a good clean! DH has an OU exam tomorrow so I'll be glad when that's over and he can spend some time with me again.

Only told 2 friends about our treatment and it is quite nice not having parents fussing etc. Hope we can keep it to ourselves as long as possible.

Hope everyone has a good rest of the day. 

Lindsay xx


----------



## Twinmummie

Got a level of 4 and need to go back Weds to retest. What a day I have had though been in tears all day


----------



## Spangle122

Georgia     do they think it is too early because of blasts etc? Good luck for Wednesday hun..........    

lol Spangle.xx


----------



## jaynee

girls
been AWOL for a couple of days as i am looking after my parents house while they are
away so many animals lose track of time i hope everyone is OK and look forward to catching up with you all asap.

*MrsS03* i cant remember posting to you before but may have (who needs drugs to go nuts   ) i was just wondering what you mean when you feel strange after sniffing 10 Min's please tell so i know what to expect.

chat soon love Sam xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Georgia   lots of luck for weds honey    

Sam-I hope you werent having any wild parties at your parents  

Lindsay-The joys of d/r eh   makes me lazy too  
Hello to everyone else


----------



## Lynn08

Georgia - Good luck for Wednesday honey   

Mrs S03 - I was absolutely shattered when I was down regging honey.  Get to bed early and take it easy.  

Ready4Family - AF is still not here for me honey.  CD31 and nothing.  

HI Emma74 - How are you today?  

Had my review appointment at the clinic today and I'm going for a natural FET (do I need to go to a new thread?  )  I have 6 frosties and I asked if they could be taken to blast, consultant not keen, but if I really wanted to would think about it.  Felt as if I was pi**ing him off for asking.  Sorry for moaning girls.  I just feel if this wasn't my NHS go then would he have been so reluctant.    Need to wait on AF to get started but she ain't here yet.  

Hi to everyone else. 

Speak soon
Lynn xxxxx


----------



## Alisha

hi ladies

georgia wishing you loads of luck for wednesday   

spangle congrats with your snowies are they on board now? if so wishing you a stressfree 2ww!     

beanie wishing you the very best of luck hun for wednesday   fingers crossed  

hello to you other ladies

starting to get nervous now a week till     thaw   so hope they thaw well   and can have the transfer..
shall be up to my eyes with work this week and got another scan on friday but going away for the whole weekend with dp and my dad- a break in new haven/brighton so should be relaxing ... no work   hope the weathers good.. ok that's me til next week 
see ya


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

MrsS03, I'm with you in needing a quiet week to catch up.  Thanks for the note.  I wouldn't call washing your car lazy.  That takes quite a bit mentally and physically since it's easy to avoid.  It tough deciding who to tell isn't it?  Last time we told our immediate family (parents, siblings, an aunt I'm close with) and our closest friend.  This time, only our parents know.  Glad you've told someone so you have the support.  

Georgia, poor you needing to wait again for the test.  The wait is just awful.  Wishing all the best for Friday.  May your levels rise nicely.    

sam jane, nice of you to look after your parents place.  What kind of animals do they have?

Lynne, I'll do an AF dance for you.  It worked for me.   You should never feel like you're angering your drs.  They're there to help make you pregnant and you have a right to ask.  6 sounds like a good number to me.  How come your dr doesn't want to try?

Alisha, that's good you'll be busy with work.  Will make the time go quicker and then you'll be in the 2WW.  Sounds like you have a wonderful weekend planned.  Are you taking time off during the 2WW?

We had a major rain storm today.  Have never seen such heavy winds and power lines were blown right over. Luckily the ones I saw fell on the grass as oppose to the road.  Our power was out, and was sure it would be out for days, but thankfully it did come back on.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Shabba

Hi Georgia
Wanted to wish you loads of luck for Wed - Lots of love and   

Sharon x


----------



## Spangle122

*MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*

  ​
[fly]*Waiting to start*[/fly]​
Ginger - Follow up 21 May 2007

Shaz 72 - Hopes to start end of May 2007

Ready4family - Waiting for AF

Emma74 - Waiting for AF

MJP - Waiting for AF

Lynn08 - Waiting for AF - Changed to natural FET 

  

[fly]*Cycling*[/fly]​
Samjane - Down regging (sniffing)

MrsS03 - Down regging

Ritzi - HRT patches waiting date for transfer

Alisha - On progynova 

  ​
[fly]*2 Week Wait*[/fly]​
*Georgia* - Test 23rd April, re-testing 25th   

Beanie35 - Test 25th April   

Spangle122 - Test 7 May 2007   

  

[fly]*Results*[/fly]​
*Jenna*  -  ​


----------



## Spangle122

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well, I have updated the progress sheet (not as posh as Sparkles  ) but hopefully all is OK, if anything needs changing please let me know and I will change this.....

I noticed a lot of ladies are waiting for AF so here is a dance for you:

     

Hope it works. 

Georgia and Beanie, thinking of you both, good luck for tomorrow, sending loads of   .

Ready - sounds like Evan had a lovely 2nd Birthday   What is pink eye  

Alisha - good luck for the thaw, sending loads of   , we had 3 all 3 thawed but 2 remained as they were when they were frozen, where as the third lost 2 cells, I am sure this will all be fine  

Hope everybody else is doing OK.............. 

Well for me after a very stressful 12hrs (Sunday night to Monday morning) as I found blood on Sunday night and was worried it was over before I had my embies back............Went in for an early scan on Monday to see where the bleeding was coming from.............Womb lining was fine, the blood was from the cervix, the consultant said that it looks like there are some cysts at the neck of the womb - news to me !!!!   But apparently should not cause a problam and as long as the smear comes back as no precancerous cells then I would not have been told, but you would thin with the amount of people who have seen my fanny   someone would have mentioned this before? Anyways, she said the cervix is a little inflamed and there is some fresh blood there. The consultant said she thinks it has been caused by a "trauma" to the cervix when inserting the crinone gel / applicator..................... 

We now had the OK to go ahead, we returned at 11am and had two perfect 4 cell embryos waiting for as (the 3rd lost 2 cells so the choice was easy for them)..............

So I now have George and Georgina (owed to St Georges day) home with their Mummy  

I am trying to be really     Feels sooo different to the fresh cycle, I feel nothing!!!!! I feel I should be in bed after last time but just feel normal and worrying about what is too much to do?   Have put a few dishers in the dish washer and going to walk round to the post office later etc but keep thinking, should I be doing this? But if this was a natural pg then I would not know and be carrying on as normal Only thing with being off, too much time to think  

Well ladies have a good day, catch up soon.

lol Spangle. xxx


----------



## MrsS03

Georgia, lots of luck for tomorrow  

Sam Jane, sometimes I feel like I want to sneeze, but don't (good thing as would have to sniff again if I did!). It sometimes hits the back of my throat immediately and other times takes a few minutes. It's fine really. Good luck.

Emma74, when are you expecting AF?

Lynn good luck with your natural cycle. I hope they can take your embies to blast if they thaw Ok. Typical NHS.

Alisha, I'm sure the next week will fly by if you are busy. Hope the weekend helps to take your mind off everything. I'm panicking already and my ET isn't planned for another 4 weeks!

Ready, I'm glad I've told a couple of friends. One who I go running with once a week so she'll understand when I can't go for a couple of weeks (will stop just before ET), the other has been through ICSI and FET also at the same clinic so she completely understands what I'm going through.

Thanks for the progress sheet Spangle. Lots of luck with the 2ww     When are you going back to work? Good luck all the other 2ww'ers    

I'm shattered today after a very restless night's sleep. DH was restless before his exam this morning. I was making plans for when this cycle is over if it fails   and then I was dreaming about it all failing too   Can't believe I've got another 5-6 weeks until, if we get that far, we know the outcome. I've had pains around my right ovary (the one that had the cyst removed) since before Ov this month and so I think I'm worrying myself thinking it's another cyst (but didn't get pains from previous one). Scan next Weds will hopefully confirm otherwise.

Have a good day everyone. Hopefully i'll last the day out without falling asleep at my desk  

Love Lindsay xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning

Spangles-Well done on having 2 lovely embies onboard   good luck   

Lynn-Replied to you on the cycle buddies thread  

Alisha-Good luck for next week   

Lindsay-Ahhh honey, dont worry we all have weird dreams from the drugs   im due my a.f this thurs but think its going to be late  

Ready-Blimey where do you live then   glad your power is back on


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Hello ladies

Just wanted to wish Georgia the bestest luck for Weds   (and lots of hugs for inbetween times)

And   to everyone else.

Laters ladies

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all

spangle, the updated board looks great.  Pink eye is an eye infection that's catchy.  So sorry for your scare, but glad to hear your doctor isn't worried and you can continue.  Feels good to have given your embries a home doesn't it? It is different this time since we're not on so many hormones and haven't just been through ec.  Are you off for the two weeks?

MrsS03, great that you've told friends (as you said, the one you run with would know something is up).  Great too that you know someone personally you can talk to..and all of us too of course. I know how you feel about the wait.  We're about a month away from the transfer too. Good luck with your scan.  

emma, I'm actually in Canada so that's probably why you didn't hear about a storm (ha ha).  We had no lights until around 7:15pm last night.  When I saw the hydro polls down, I thought it would be days.  My son's daycare is closed though so dh is home with him (usually it's me that misses work so he took one).

Beanie and Georgia, sending you both positive vibes for tomorrow.    

I'm getting worried.  I have the biopsy on Monday and then wait for AF (with meds to help) and start again.  But I think my stomach is giving me issues.  After the negative I had horrible cramping and was never sure if it was my uterus or my stomach.  (I had ulcerative colitis years ago and had my colon removed..but was never normal and the odd time have issues).  am just worried since I don't know how it'll affect treatment..especially if I need meds for my stomach.  (Last time it was a steriod).


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Not long in from work, DH had dinner ready for me, he's such a sweetie and I'm shattered. Still waiting on AF.  

Ready4family - Try not and worry honey, easier said.  You've really been through a time of it lately.  THinking of you.  

Emma -  

MrsS03 - Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight and didn't fall asleep at your desk. Seriously thought, try not to worry.  

Georgia - Good luck for tomorrow. 

A big hello to all the other girls.  Off for a bath now, really tired.  Take care all.

Lynn xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Lynn-Ahhh your d/h is a sweetie isnt he  

Ready-Canada   i thought i was going mad about the storms    good luck for your biopsy honey for monday


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies  

Ready - hopefully its not UC playing up again,I go in for a Colonoscopy thursday morning at 8.30 so nil by mouth and drinking all the lovely sachets to clean out system TMI   

         AF dance for everyone waiting.

Georgia and beanie - thinking of you both    

Spangle - good luck with the 2ww I was the same with FET didnt feel much of anything compared with a fresh but doesnt mean its not going to work sending you hugs and   

Hi to anyone I have missed Shaz xx


----------



## beanie35

Morning girls

Spangle, great news on being PUPO - I hope George and Georgina are settling in nicely  

Lynn, good luck with your natural cycle.  

Georgia   hope you have some better news today.

Ready, good luck for Monday.  I hope the biopsy goes well  

Well it's a   for me I'm afraid.  I have no more frosties left so will wait a couple of months and try again  

Thank you for all the support you have given me using the cycle


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Beanie

Sorry hun, sending you loads of    

Good luck for your fresh cycle when you decide to do it    x

lol Spangle xx


----------



## Shabba

Hi Beanie

I'm so sorry hunni   sending you a great big  
You know where I am if you need to chat or anything.
Take care of yourself, and have a rest to get your body ready for your fresh cycle.

Lots of love 
Sharon xx


----------



## MrsS03

Beanie. Really sorry it didn't work for you.

Take care of yourselves and enjoy the summer.

Good luck later in the year with your fresh cycle


----------



## Spangle122

Shabba - read your profile seems like everything is going well.  Enjoy  

lol Spangle x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Beanie-Replied to you on woking thread so sorry again   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Shabba

Thanks Spangle  

I'm finding it hard to leave you all   so am keeping an eye on the thread making sure you are all ok  

Good luck hun xx

S x


----------



## ckhayes

Beanie-

So sorry hun, sending big hugs to you both  .

Take care

Clare xx


----------



## ready4Family

Oh beanie, am so sorry to hear your news.  Wishing you all the best for the future with your fresh cycle.  Hugs.  Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## ritzi

hi all

before i forget - ready and shaz - there is a crohns/colitis thread on the IVF page which i post on, lovely bunch of ladies all with some bowel disease (I have had UC - now AP resection ileostomy) you may want to pop over and say hi  

ready - steroids are fine, in fact i take them on tx anyway as it helps with immune issues...hoping it's not the UC though  

beanie - so sorry hun  

spangle  - sending you  

em - hows things going for you? 

a big   to everyone else and a   to those of you who can keep with all the personals - sorry i can't   too forgetful. 

my lining is at 4.5mm so no ET yet, another scan friday   i seem to have a hydro too   but as i can't have it removed we'll probably just ignore it. i know it may reduce our chances but not much else we can do    it's all so complicated isn't it!

ritz.


----------



## ready4Family

ritzi, thanks so much about the note about the UC thread.  I actually had UC when I was 15 and had the 3 surgeries to remove my colon (and hook me up again).  So the issues that I have once in awhile are to do with the pouch...although last year i had an issue with ulcers along that and am wonderng if its acting up again.  That's comforting to know the steriod meds are ok if needed.  I'm sorry you've had to go through uc and the sugeries too.  I see from your signature that your tubes got damaged.  I was never confirmed, but I'm pretty sure my (secondary) reasons for infertility have to do wtih scar tissue from the surgeries.  Good luck for Friday.  May your lining be thick.

Georgia, am thinking of you today and sending you positive vibes.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies.

Beanie - I'm so sorry honey.     Look after yourself.  

Ritz - Good luck on Friday.   

Sorry for lack of personals girls.  I'm abosulately shattered today, work has been so busy and AF is still not here.    A few twinges though, hopefully it will be here soon.  

Speak soon girls.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Am really sorry to read your news Beanie (hugs)

 to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Evening Ladies

Lynn-Hope she arrives soon honey  

Ritz-Are you on progynova


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies 

Beanie - Sorry to read your news  

Ritz - thanks for the UC site have just posted on there thought there was no body like me and ready  

Just a quick one from me only just out of hospital this afternoon after a Colonoscopy so taking it easy  

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Lynne, here's an af dance for you.  I know the wait is awful.  Last time I kept going to the washroom just hoping.      

shaz, hope you're doing ok after your colonoscopy and everythign turns out well.

beanie, hope you're doing ok.

Georgia, am thinking of you.  Hope your second test went well yesterday.

Today is my son's second birthday (mine too).  Am quite sentimental about it. Wish I could have taken the day off to be with him, but with having taken time off for tx a couple weeks ago and will need to again, I couldn't ask for another day.  Dh couldn't take the day off either.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Shabba

Ready & Son

Hope you have a lovely day

You deserve it

Lots of love 
Sharon xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shaz-Hope your resting and recovering well after your op   

Ready-Have a great time with your son   im sure he got spoilt rotten


----------



## MrsS03

Ready. Hope you and your son are having a lovely day.

Lots of AF hurry vibes for those in need. 

Georgia, hope yesterday was Ok?

Take it easy Shaz. My SIL had that done a couple of months ago and was quite low for a while.

I think mine AF is pretty much here and I feel crap! Very hormonal and emotional, certainly feeling like I'm on a roller coaster, positive one minute and then negative the next. Maybe a curry with friends and a sneaky drink might help tonight  

Have a good evening all.

Lindsay xx


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Lindsay - hope you enjoyed your curry tonight, and feel a bit bitter with AF.  

Ready - Happy birthday to you and your son, hope you both have a lovely day.  

Shaz - Hope your taking it easy after your colonoscopy, and feel better soon.  

Day 34 for me and still no AF.    I'm sure she'll be here soon, got a few twinges and just in time for the weekend.  

Take care all.

Lynn xxx


----------



## Spangle122

Evening Ladies

How is everybody?

Lynn have you done a pg test Are you cycles normally unpredictable?? So frustrating when you actually want her to turn up............

Georgia - hope you are OK hun, hope all was better   

Ready and Evan - hope you had a very special time on you birthday, although you had to work ready   I can understand why it is special that you share a birthday - bit expensive though for DH  

Shaz, how did you get on, did everything go OK?   Having losts of rest I hope x

Hope all you other lovely ladies are OK  

Well on day 5 of 2ww, still feel NO different!?!   Not sure if is a good or bad thing? Feel OK though and just have to wait   till test day and keep praying    

Take care all

lol Spangle xx


----------



## Spangle122

Spangle122 said:


> *MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*
> 
> ​
> [fly]*Waiting to start*[/fly]​
> Ginger - Follow up 21 May 2007
> 
> Shaz 72 - Hopes to start end of May 2007
> 
> Ready4family - Waiting for AF
> 
> Emma74 - Waiting for AF
> 
> Kasa - Waiting for AF
> 
> 
> 
> [fly]*Cycling*[/fly]​
> Lynn08 - AF arrived now on natural cycle
> 
> MJP - Down regging from 1st May
> 
> Samjane - Down regging (sniffing)
> 
> MrsS03 - Down regging
> 
> Ritzi - HRT patches waiting date for transfer
> 
> Alisha - On progynova
> 
> ​
> [fly]*2 Week Wait*[/fly]​
> Spangle122 - Test 7 May 2007
> 
> 
> 
> [fly]*Results*[/fly]​
> *Jenna*  -
> 
> Beanie35 -
> 
> *Georgia* -
> 
> ​


​


----------



## Lynn08

Morning girls

Spangle - Wishing you loads of luck   , good luck for test day. My periods are usually very regular every 30 days, but I feel like AF will be coming soon. I've got a blinding headache and I need to go to work soon.  

Speak later ladies.

Lynn xxx


----------



## kasa

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?? we have got two frosties, and are hoping to start medicated FET end of May/June am now waiting for AF to arrive and have completely lost track of when she is due!

Have been reading through some of your previous posts, nice to see some familiar names hope you are all doing well ..

luv, kate x


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Kasa

Welcome to the thread, I have added you to the progress chart  

Good luck for your coming treatment.

lol Spangle.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Afternoon Ladies

Lynn-I reckon me and you will come on together   im only day 29 though so im sure it will be much later than yours  

Kasa-Welcome to the thread  

Spangle-Dont worry honey im sure its too early yet   with my bfp i didnt feel anything until day 8 or 9  

Hello to everyone else and i hope you all enjoy your weekends


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

MrsSO3, sorry you're feeling so crappy from AF.  Hope the drink with friends helped.  Now that AF is here, do you start the meds to build up your lining?

Lynne, roll on AF!  How come it's always late when we want it?  I know how you feel.  Hope the twinges mean it's on its way.

kasa, welcome to the fet board.  It really helps going through this with others.

Spangle, it's good for dh that Evan and I share a bday cause he never has to worry about forgetting mine (and of course I'll always remind him of Evan's).  Try and not worry about what you feel or don't feel.  Easier said than done.  Are you keeping yourself busy?

Thank you so much for all the birthday wishes.  Can't say it was the best one.  I'm feeling very guilty and sad that we couldn't do anything for our son.  We know how blessed we are for him and yet we barely got to play with him on his special day.  We didn't even have time to give him his pressent.  Then to top it all of, dh practically ignored us at our friend's party until I said something to him (and left me to watch our son alone in the room).  Men!  Sometimes they just don't think.  Sorry for complaining...I know it's silly.  I think I'm still having a hard time from our BFN that everything else is magnified.  Feeling extra guilty too cause I gave him a hard time when we got home so now we both feel like crap.

Shabba and Clare, hope you two are doing well and enjoying your pregnancies.  Keep us updated on your progress.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Alisha

hi ladies not really any time for any proper personals  
skived off college today to get ready for a weekend in brighton  
got to pack and pick up dp in 30 mins ahhhh

beanie so sorry my love at your result     wishing you lots and lots of luck on your fresh go  

georgia hope your ok 

had a lining scan today 9.6   not the best eh? and e/t moved a day forward to tuesday after fixing up cover for weds    so thaw on monday    

have a lovely weekend everyone its sounds like its going to be a hotty


----------



## Spangle122

Alisha 

9.6mm is good...................   for the thaw on Monday.

Have a lovely weekend.

lol Spangle.xx


----------



## MrsS03

Have a great weekend everyone. Enjoy the sunshine and keep thinking    

Talk next week.

xxx


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Ready

I am trying to keep busy, the 5 days have gone quite quick..........

Week 2 will be the test, although I got a BFP last time I was spotting from between day 7 and 10 (sorry think I have blocked these details out) so will be concerned this will happen again although they have changed the support to Crinone which hopefully will help...........I have had some faint twinges but sounds   but not sure if from the right places as they move!!!!

Feeling a bit down this evening, need to get back to positive thoughts!!!!!!    

Should be a lovely weekend, will keep as busy as possible to take my mind off everything!!!!!

Have a lovely weekend, lets hope we all get the   promised by the GMTV weather girl this morning!!!

lol Spangle. x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Georgia, hope you're doing ok.  Haven't heard from you in a few days.

Alisha, best of luck to you with your transfer.  Only a few days and your little ones will be in their home.

Spangle, you're just about half way there.  Each time is different so try and not worry and compare to last time (easier said than done).  Let's hope twinges are signs.  Hope you feel better.  THe wait and hormones give us such ups and downs.

I have the biopsy Monday morning and am pretty nervous about it since I'm a chicken when it comes to pain.  Anyone had this done?  She said it's supposed to improve chances for implantation so I'll just focus on that an know that it's all worth it.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies.

Ready - Good luck for the biopsy tomorrow honey.     I think we're all chickens when it comes to pain.  Hope all goes well, will be thinking about you.  

Spangle - You're nearly there now honey, Hope your feeling better soon, sending you loads of sticky and positive vibes.      

Alisha - Good luck for the thaw on Monday honey and hopefully ET on Tuesday.  

Well, AF has arrived for me today, at long last CD36, the longest ever. Anyway, will phone clinic tomorrow and get the ball rolling.  Here we go again.        I'm off to bed with a hot water bottle, AF is really heavy with bad cramps and I'm up early for work tomorrow.  

Hi to everyone I've missed, hope you all had a great weekend,  Speak soon ladies.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies   hope you are all well,gosh hard to keep up with the 12 ladies waiting,cycling and spangle going insane on the 2ww.  

lynn - great news on AF  

Ready - Good luck with your biopsy today,I had one a few years ago had a grade 3 Cervical cancer removed,just like having a smear and a little sharp pain when they take a tiny sample  

Alisha - Good luck with thaw and ET     I had a lining of 7   and got my 1st ever BFP (sadly didn't last MC) so yours sounds great.

Spangle - hope you are feeling more   sending you  

Had a relaxing weekend after my Colonoscopy   don't remember a thing about it was only meant to be sedated   Been told to keep taking my pills and have another in 2 years time.Due back in hospital this Thursday for my hysteroscopy,so hope to get some answers and start TX very soon.Getting very impatient  

Shaz xx


----------



## Spangle122

HI Ladies

Alisha - loads of     for the thaw and transfer, let us know how you get on  
Then you can be going   with me.........................

Ready - loads of luck for your biopsy - I hope it goes well and is another step closer to your dream  

Shaz - glad you are up and about,lets hope you get your answers that you want, good luck for your next procedure and hope you are cycling very soon    

Paris - I am going really   have you changed your name? Where you Emma? I am confused!!!?

Lynn - congrats on AF (feels strange saying that!!) when do you start meds, are you down regging first

MJP - how are you getting on, are you on the pill yet?

MrsS03 (I am a Mrs S too  ) hope AF is finishing now, have you started your meds yet?

Ritzi, samjane, Kasa,  hope you are all doing OK..............

Jenna, Georgia and Beanie, hoe things are looking better for you lovely ladies  

And if you are reading this Sparkles, Shabba and Clare  !!!!!

Hope I have not missed anyone , sorry if I have   

Well still not feeling good, still NO symptoms AT ALL, although been told this does not mean it has not worked, I can not help feeling it has not............Last time when I got bfp although spotting my nips would go smooth but fat if that makes sense not at the moment, maybe too early and I felt dizzy - which was never sure if that was cyclogest, which I am not on this time...........................Test day is next Monday (bank holiday) not sure whether to test Sunday to give more time to grieve if BFN or just have a bit of Faith and test on Monday morning, what do you all think?

Well gonna watch Lost from last night to take my mind off things (Sparkles, sorry can I have Sawyer for an hour  ), take care lovely ladies.

lol Spangle. xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya..

Just to let you know I don't have to take the pill now    They have changed my protocol so I start down regging tomorrow! And then I'll have first scan on day 2/3 or 4 of af as soon as she shows up! I'm so excited!! We'll be getting our bubbas back 3 weeks earlier than we thought..  

Sorry it's a ME post but i'll read through and see where you are all upto!

  Girlies

Maria xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Of course im reading   Theres no keeping away from me!  

Hope everyone is OK - good luck to all of those that need it at the mo.

Lots of love

Sparkles x


----------



## MrsS03

Hi ladies,

Hope the thaw goes well today Alisha    

I can well imagine how impatient you are getting Shaz. It's frustrating when you can't progress when you want to. Hope everything is all clear on Thursday so you can start very soon.

Hope AF is nicer to you today Lynn. What did the clinic say?

Ready, hope the biopsy goes OK today. What is it for? Sorry I'm not sure why you are having it. Hope it doesn't hurt.

Fellow MrsS, Spangle, really hope it's good sign you don't have many symptoms. I don't think in the fresh cycle I had any real ones except sore boobs, but had those from day of EC though so wasn't sure whether they were a symptom or not. Lots of luck that this week passes quickly for you and you get the right result this time next week  

Great news Maria. Hope AF shows up soon - we might end up being transferred around the same time!

hi Sparkles.

Well AF only eventually turned up properly yesterday after a few days of spotting and so is here in full force today   So hope all will be OK at the baseline scan on Weds. Then I guess I lower the sniffing dose and start taking tablets. Anyone have side effects on those? Feeling much less grumpy and hormonal (luckily for DH!!).

Have a lovely afternoon all. I'm off shortly to accompany my mum for her annual mammogram (5 years since she had breast cancer) so hope all is OK next week when she gets the results.

Love to all xxx


----------



## Shabba

Hi everyone
Sending you all a big, enormous   from me.

I cant hide from you can I Spangle   (Good luck babes, not long now) 

Thinking about you all

Sharon xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lynne, thanks for the good wishes.  Yah, happy for you that AF arrived.  Hope your cramps calm down. I'm sure you're glad though that it's here and you can start the process.

shaz, thanks for describing the biopsy.  That's pretty much how it felt to me too.  Glad that they caught your cervical cancer. And glad that they used lots of sedation so you don't remember the colonoscopy.  Poor you with so many procedures.  Good luck for Thurs.  I know the impatient feeling.

spangle, thanks.  Try and not worry.  It's very early.  A a lot of women don't have symptoms and even know they're pregnant.  Each positive can be apparently different too.  You're half way there.

Maria, great news that you'll be having the transfer soon than thougt!

sparklequeen, great to hear from you.  Hope you're doing ok.

MrsSO3, thanks for the wishes.  After our failed fet last time, my dr said she'd like to take a biopsy.  It apparently improves chances of implantation for some reason.  As well, she's testing the tissue for something. Good luck with your scan on Wed.  Sending good luck wisehs to your mom.  

Well today's biopsy is over with.  I was so nervous but it wasn't actually that bad.  Quite quick and just a bit of air being pumped (or so it felt like) and then pinching.  I'll start provera tonight for 7 days to bring on AF which should be late next week and then we start again.  Our dr is also testing the biopsy sample so she said if she does see something 'bad', then she'll have to treat that before the transfer.  Not sure if I want her to find something so we have answers for our positive fet turning negative last time, or if I want everythign to be fine so we can just try again on schedule.  The waiting is the hardest as all of you know.


----------



## MrsS03

Ready, glad it went OK and not as bad as you imagined. I hope you do get some answers and are able to carry on with the next cycle. When are you expecting the results back?

Thanks for the wishes for my mum.

Have a good evening all.

xxx


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Ready - Glad everything went well today.  The waiting is the hardest, keep your chin up honey.  

Mrs SO3 - I phoned the clinic today and I'm going for a blood test next Friday, I'm having a natural FET.  Feel much better today, had early night last night.  Hope your mum's okay.  

Maria - I think we cycled last time together.   That's great you can get started earlier than expected.  Good luck to you.  

Spangle - No down regging for me, having natural cycle.  Try be positive.   Good luck 

Shaz72 - What a time you've had lately, hope the hysteroscopy goes well on Thursday.  

Hi to everyone I've missed, sorry. 

DH has BBQ on, going to get me some sausages mmmmmmmmmmm.  Speak soon ladies.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## Alisha

feeling a bit   as it seems only one has survived.. just got to hope that it makes the night   and divides its been a tough day at work after the call ... as i could only cry in the car   
... its less odds and really wanted them all to survive... and if this doesn't work ... its really hard being a repeat ivf'er   i know i should feel happy that one has survived cause some ladies don't get his far but i can't hide my dissapointment   and i must cling on to the hope that all is well for tomorrow  

sorry for the me post  

ready glad your biopsy went well hope you don't have to wait too long for results 

maria that's great that you won't have to wait too long now 

spangle are you a week in now? its difficult not to compare different cycles but i expect they are all different.. so hoping the  no symptoms is a good thing 

shaz glad the Colonoscopy  went well and you can look forward to starting treatment soon 

hi to everyone else  

got the next two days off work .. which is a relief .. had a stressy day at work as my line manager wants appointment letters and we all know in the world of ivf that things can change and so generally we don't have them do we? or appointment cards.. i was asked if i could get them to sign something to say i'd been for an appointment ! WHAT!   work don't know but under new management i've only had 2 days off including tomorrow ..made me really   so had a blub in the car again .. i really wanted to keep it private as once line manager knows then the admin will know then the payroll office will know ..and i wanted to avoid that 
sorry for the rant  
hope you ladies have had a nicer day


----------



## Lynn08

Alisha - Rant away honey, that's what we're here for.  Hoping your embie makes it till tomorrow honey.  It's only natural to feel disappointed, its another hurdle to overcome and the last thing you need is work hassling you as well, that's good you've got a few days off work as well.  Hope you feel better soon.  Thinking about you.  

Let us know how you get on tomorrow.


----------



## Alisha

thanks lynn.. feel better after that .. dp promised he'd be home early to give me a   but he's an hour away   
have a lovely bbq hun


----------



## ready4Family

Alisha, sorry to hear your so dissapointed.  Try and stay positive as it only takes one.  Glad you're off work for a few days.  Sounds like it's just added stress.  I always think of work as second so it's not imporant when it comes to this.  It's a tough one who to tell too.  Can't believe they're being so mean and making you prove with letters.  I have yet to tell them but an debating for next fet..especialy depending on how much time i want to take off (again).  Is your transfer tomorrow?  Good luck to you..and remember it only takes one


----------



## Lynn08

Alisha - Just popped on to see if you are okay, enjoy your cuddle with DP.  PM me at any time if you need to chat.  Hope your okay.  

Had a lovely BBQ thanks, 

Ready - I'm in the same boat as you, so to speak.  Don't know what to tell work about the FET, might take some hols, that work of mine is such a gossip field. 

Stay strong ladies.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Ladies

Alisha, sorry for your disappointment sending you a huge  , but as Ready says it only takes one..........Sending loads of    that transfer goes ahead as planned and you will be joining me on the 2ww  

With work, I am not working this time but when I had my ICSI I only told my immediate Boss (how is also a friend) what he said is if you do have to declare sick we will find away round it so that no one else had to know - if you spoke to your line Manager do you think that he / she would do this for you If they are a jobs worth could you go to a HR Manager and explain to them and therefore cut out any in between persons and they cover for you, surely HR can do this

Hope things are better today sweetie and good luck.

Ready - I am glad your biopsy went OK lets hope it helps    

Lynn glad you had a lovely BBQ we have had about 5 so far this year and hope to get another in over the bank holiday.

Hope everyone else is OK 

lol Spangle. xx


----------



## MrsS03

Hi Ladies,

   lots of luck for today Alisha. Work just told me to take up to the 5 days self certified sickness last time. Not sure when and if I'll tell them the truth this time...don't want to tempt fate and will wait til just before ET if we get that far.

Going   yet Spangle?

Glad you are feeling better Lynn. A BBQ might be a good idea for this coming Monday if the weather lasts...

 to Maria, Ready, Shaz and everyone else. Hope you are all Ok today.

AF has calmed down today thank goodness! Scan first thing tomorrow morning and feeling optimistic and hoping to feel better once on the tablets as well - anyone have any side effects? 

 and   to all.


----------



## ready4Family

Lynn, it's really a hard decision whether to tell, isn't it?  When I went through ivf a couple years ago and also this time with fet, I just said i was having a "medical procedure" (and I only told them this time because I wanted to work from home an extra day and needed to give them a reason).  They were nice and let me take the 3 days as health days and work from home.  But now we have to go through fet again, and then ivf if it doesn't work...so am not sure whether to confide in my people manager.  Really don't want to as it's so personal (and my mgr is a guy and new to me), but may have to if I want to stay away from work longer than 3 days and just saying a "medical procedure" again may not cut it.  It's a real delima.  Is there a single person you can tell in confidence?

Alisha, am thinking of you. Like Spangle asked, maybe there's a specific person you could tell at HR so they are understanding?  Not sure if your transfer is today?

spangle, thanks for the biopsy wishes.

MrsSO3, that's great your work is so understanding.  I find it's one thing to be vague the first time with 'medical stuff', but it's tough when you need to try again and need to ask for the time off.  I also find it hard since I've already said i'll need to take time off end or mid of the month but can't give them days until it's much closer.  Glad you're feeling better.  With the lining meds, I just felt the odd twinge...hard to explain the feeling..not cramping, but sometimes pulling inside.  Best of luck with your scan tomorrow.

Have you all told many people?  Last time we told immediate family and my best friend.  This time we've only told our parents/dad's girlfriend.  When we went through IVF, my MIL was a huge support getting through this emotionally.  This time, she's going through her own issues with her mom being sick so she's understandably not there, and I also find her attitude as "well you have a child so if it doesn't work, it doesn't really matter".  She doesn't understand the pain.  So I'm feeling really alone.  (And it's not the same with dh..he's a guy and it's different with them).  Don't know whether to confide in my best friend (but she's not married so she's not at this stage yet so can only be an ear).  You all are amazing support too and don't know what I'd do wtihout you guys..just also feel I need to talk to someone who I see in person.  Sorry to complain so much...just feel so broken inside.


----------



## MrsS03

Ready, know exactly how you are feeling about being alone hon. I felt terrible end of last week, so I started writing my feelings down in a type of diary. It helped get the emotions and feelings out of my head. I added to it again today. It also will hopefully help if/when I have to go through it all again as I have found I can't remember too much from the first cycle.

Last time we told a few friends and my parents and my SIL (she'd been through IVF 18 years ago). This time I've only told one close friend who I go running with and she's been lovely and so supportive all along our journey; and another friend who I've only know for under a year but has been through the same treatment and taking a break, so understands all the emotions etc. Then today told one other via email because I felt I needed to. Haven't told one of my closest friends that knew last time because I got annoyed with some of her comments expecting it to work and not being surprised or that happy that I got a BFP. Also haven't told my parents this time (DH's parents are both dead). My sister is getting married in Aug so I don't want to distract attention from that, and all the fuss my mum gives me is enough let alone if she knew we had started treatment again, it's not what I want at the moment. Sounds a bit selfish but I'm sure it's stressful for them too to see me going through it all. If we are lucky enough for this to succeed then I think we'd wait til the 7 week scan before telling my immediate family and no-one else until the 12 weeks as it was awful telling people who were anxiously waiting to hear good news from us that it wasn't.

We're always here for you and feel free to PM me if you want a sounding board   I don't know what I'd do without these threads.


----------



## jaynee

ladies 

i haven't been here for a while as i have been house sitting for my parents when they
have been for a well deserved break.

well i started the spray on sunday and i have to say i think i would rather inject myself
than sniff i really hate it but when you are in our position i guess you'll do anything.

i haven't had time to have a good read yet to see what your  all up to so I'll just send lots of 
     to everybody.

love Sam


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Sam - Hope you enjoyed house sitting.  I think I'd rather inject than sniff to be honest, but I don't care just as long as it's a BFP honey.  Hope your okay.  

Ready - It really is a dilemma.  When I had my IVF in Feb/March, I confided in my supervisor who actually was very understanding and I got time off for my appointment etc.  When it came to EC, ET and the 2ww, my GP signed me off for a month, saying that I had a "viral illness".  My GP is absolutely great.  She says when I have my FET she would sign me off again, but I don't know what to do yet, whether to go to work or not.  We only told our parents, my best friend and my supervisor at work.  As far as my colleagues were concerned, I was off with a viral illness.  Hope your okay honey.  

Mrs S03 - Thanks honey, the BBQ was great, hope the weather stays good for the holiday weekend.  I'm glad AF has calmed down fo you too, it has for me as well.  

Hi to everyone I've missed, sorry.  I'm off to do my ironing, DH is watching football AGAIN, what are they like?  

Lynn xx


----------



## Alisha

thanks very much for your lovely supportive posts... 
lynn, ready, spangle, mrsS03 

feel a bit    and may have jumped the gun a bit.. but i now have two embys on board one 7 cell and one little 2 cell.. that scraped through at the eleventh hour   so we're really pleased.. thanks again and i'm now ready (kind of ) for the 2ww   
dp gave me a good talking to last night and i felt a bit better in the end..

spangle what a lovely boss you have.. lots of  hun for you 

well i was thinking on not bothering at all to be frank (with the letter) as hopefully i won't need another appointment except for a scan   cause if i tell them now and then don't need to then that's part of my personal life left in tact... and if i have to do another fresh go then i'll spill the beans to either HR or my line managers boss.. if they demand one then i'll do that anyway.. 

this time we've hardly told anyone.. my dad seems to of forgotton or burying his head in the sand not sure which..  but maybe 2 people.. 

ready ..   i know where you're coming from.. I have no one to talk to about it all.. my mum died 7 years ago this easter  and she was my rock.. friends don't seem to understand cause they all fell pregnant at the drop of a hat and really don't get it.. so i gave up talking to them about it  .. then there's work colleagues ditto.. and it does make you feel very alone  lets hope you'll have some really wonderful news soon that you are bursting to tell   keep   and we're all here for you hun  

lynn yeah mines watching the footy too ..god hasn't it dragged tonight.. dp always says i bring him the team bad luck so i threaten to sit next to him on the sofa   what a great doctor you have.. wouldn't dare ask mine as she almost implied that i was asking for her to 'lie' last time   but would be very tempted with a month off for a fresh go though.. not that i'll need it only for siblings mind!  

tis vey interesting what you ladies have said/not said to work.. i thought i was the only one.. previously my line manangers (different ones) never batted an eyelid at my appointments and i went through 2 fresh ivf's so i realise my new manager is a jobs worth   i couldn't give a stuff about work lately and this tx is far more important.. but we do need the wonga though .. (pah!)

on a more unsavory note... any of you on gestone? oh my word.. my   is already in a hell of a state   and its only day 3   the bruises have grown to about an inch (bruise easily) and its not looking pretty   going to be jabbing the bruises soon   ouch! think dp is squeezing the flab a bit hard i realised tonight ..   so he got a bo******ing for that! 

i must seem like jekyl and hyde to you all ... its such a roller coaster this bloody thing.. but thanks for listening   

hi to sam, shabba, and sparkles and emma  
have a good day tomorrow


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

hello to you too  

fab news about the embies hun

PUPO!

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

MrsSO3, nice idea to write down your feelings.  I also write down the medical stuff to keep track.  So glad you have your close friend as support, and you have another who has gone through it.  Not telling your parents so they're not distracted is the furthest thing from being selfish.  That's very thoughtful towards your sister and your parents.  We did the same with regards to when telling people our first itme around.  Thank you so much for mentioning to pm you if I need to talk.  This site does help me so much.  Hope you're having a better week.

sam jane, never tried the spray, but injections aren't fun either. Hope it gets better for you, and just think it's for a good cause.

Lynn, that's so great that your GP signed you off for work for a month for your IVF.  You don't have to think or worry about work.  Great too your work is so understanding.  It's tough what to say when we need time off again, isn't it?  Hopefully this will be our last asking.

Alisha, great news that you now have 2 embries!  Mean trick to disappoint you like that when you thought you had one.  We didn't tell anyone at work with our first fet either (a month ago)...just said I had a "medical procedure" so I could work from home an extra day.  Am not sure this time as I'm debating on wanting more time off, or to work from home.  Thank you so much for your words.  I'm so sorry to hear about your mom..my heart goes out to you.  (My mom is very sick with advanced MS which is why I don't have her to lean on).  Are you close with your inlaws?  This site is amazing since we all have each other and totally understand.  I feel the same about work as you do...this definitley comes first.  I was pretty sore last time with the injections too.  I think it depended on where dh stabbed me, but we never figured out what the good spot was.  Hope your dh improves.  Sounds like he needs some lessons.  So I'm confused...have you had the transfer yet?  I'm sending you positive vibes and wish you all the best.


----------



## ckhayes

Hi spangle,

Wishing you lots of luck hunny.  Ive had a few scares but im settling down again.

  

Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Ladies

Not looking good since last night spotting red and brown, today constant stomach. this is so unfair i have not stopped   I do not know what to do with myself.......

Clinic said nothing I can do but wait and DH means well and keeps saying it will be the cervix again, do not worry, you will not know till you test etc but I know AF is trying to appear and the only thing stopping it is the stupid bloody drugs!!!!!!!

The same thing is happening as my first cycle and the clinic changed nothing but my support surely there is something that they have missed

Sorry for the me post, feeling so low and have the agony of waiting till Sunday to confirm it is all over.

lol Spangle xxxx


----------



## MrsS03

Oh Spangle, I really hope it's just implantation spotting and everything is going to be OK  

How are you today Ready? Hope you are feeling  

Bucket loads of   Alisha. I'm sure at least one of those embies is a strong fighter and ready to go all the way. Thinking of you. Take it easy  Hope the bruises get better. Have you perhaps tried freezing the area first with a bag of peas? I did stims jabs in stomach with peas and had very few bruises.

How are you today Lynn? AF gone yet? Mine pretty much has.

It won't take long to get used to sniffing Sam Jane. I'm used to it now (2 weeks on!). Just be prepared for the hormones to kick in between week 1 and 2. When's your baseline scan?

Well I'm all   now. Scan went well this morning, lining thin enough, a couple of small cysts on left ovary which aren't a problem, some scar tissue on right ovary from cystectomy in Jan, also not a problem and just got the phone call to say my blood test for hormone levels has come back fine, so I can start reducing synarel tomorrow and start taking progynova (sp?). Next scan booked for lunchtime on Tuesday 15th.

Phew, first milestone over...and onto the next. I was starting to worry the few glasses of wine and exercise I've been doing had counteracted the synarel. I'm determined to not put my life on hold and let it take over this time as I won't be stimming I feel I'd be better keeping up some exercise as I'm still not back in shape after the m/c and cystectomy.

Bye for now lovely ladies.
Love and hugs to all.
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Oh spangle, am hopoing it's implantation bleeding...especially if brown.  I can imagine your devastation, but just try and hold on to hope.  Some women do bleed when preg.  Sending you big hugs and hope that it is a good sign. 

MrsSO3, feeling better today thanks.  Am happy for you that you can start the meds to build up your lining.  It does feel like an accomplishment as you're at the next step, doesn't it?  I wouldn't worry about the wine and exercise...just avoid them once you have the transfer.  Am taking dh for his birthday Sat night and I'm sure we'll both have a drink.  Exercise is good to keep yourself in shape.  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## jaynee

*spangle* sorry to hear what you are going through at the mo and sending you lots of      for sunday

*Alisha * wishing you all the best

*mrsS03* my baseline scan is on the 14th, I'm starting to get used to the spray a bit nowjust hate the feeling of it at the back of my throat. so the 2 week with the hormone thing is not to good then?  on getting to the next step.

evening to everyone Ive not mentioned i hope you've all had a good sunny day

Sam XX


----------



## Alisha

hi ladies what a lovely day its been..

spangle ..  how you doing? hope that spotting has stopped..   hope your dh is back and can give you a needed hug ...we're all keeping everything crossed for you..   

ready sorry to hear about your mum too, that must be very hard for you.. the inlaws live up north and don't see them too often.. i'm afraid they don't see eye to eye with us about tx.. think we're mad to try more than once   whatever!! that was never going to happen.. yeah had the e/t yesterday one little 2 cell and a 7 cell .. so hopefully they are getting settled in for the duration...(please please please!) I'm going to be watching dp's every step with that jab tonight ! its so sore can hardly squeeze any clothes on over my butt   hope you've had a good day   is it your b'day sat?

Mrs so3 thanks for the bucket load   have some back too! well done dor getting a nice thin lining that's great! starting the next level now..   ooohhh your next scan date is my test date   ... yeah we've been using a mini ice block.. which does the trick ..just think dp has been squeezing too hard   

hiya sam haven't had the nasal stuf sounds a bit awful.. but at least it doesn't involve needles   
have you had a lovely sunny day?

i've been up to the allotment today and left the housework.. blimey its like a bombs gone off!! i've managed to scatter my schooly work all over the floor in the living room   and trotted past it all day! he he he! shall do a bit now as dp has gone to brave tesco's.. got some homework to do so better get on with that before apprentice   

hello to everyone else and have a lovely evening everyone  

spangle


----------



## Spangle122

Hi Ladies

Full on blood now   what is wrong with me I can not even get through the 2ww without my period............The the hardest thing is I still have to pretend it might have happened till Sunday, which just feels like it is taking the p***!!!!

Just feel so hurt and angry  

Sorry


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Spangle hun

Am really sorry - you must be very sad as you are up so early. Poor you sweet pea. BIG HUG.

Thinking of you - i know its hard, but we will have babies soon - please try and stay positive.

Lots of love  

Sparkles x x x x

PS Hi to everyone else!


----------



## MrsS03

Spangle, so sorry to hear that you think it's all over. Take care of yourself and DH.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all doing OK. Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? We're going to Wales to see family tomorrow til Sunday. Then on Sunday go to meet our furry baby, a 3 week old puppy that we should be getting in 5 weeks time  

Have a good weekend all.

MrsS xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Spangle, I feel your pain hon.  I am so sorry and send you big hugs.   It's such a mean joke to make you suffer like that.  PM me if you want to talk.  

MrsSO3, ooooh, how exciting you're getting a puppy.  What kind?  I grew up with dogs and just adore them. 

Alisha, so sorry your inlaws don't see the value in tx.  That's the craziest thing I've ever heard.  Having a child is something that we want more than anything.  Wishing you all the best in the 2ww and am happy for you that they were both determined to make it. Good, keep an eye on dh so he gives you the shots correctly!  No, my bday was last week.  Dh's is this Friday so I'm taking him out Sat night.  I'm 8 days older than him (born in the same hospital by the same dr).  Take it easy during the 2ww.  Let dh pick up some of the housework.  It must be hard being in school during tx. It's not like you can ask for time off.

sam jane, glad the spray is getting a bit better. Does it leave a taste in your throat or does it burn?

Going out for dinner with my best friend tonight.  Dh and I have only told our parents.  I'm so tempted to tell my best friend (she knew last time), but then think it's not fair as she's not even married.  She's a good friend so would be an ear, but the thought of kids are far off for her so don't want to rub it in her face either.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Spangle - I'm so sorry honey, it can be so cruel sometimes, thinking of you.   

Ready - Enjoy your dinner tonight.  

Hope your all doing well.  Speak soon

Lynn xx


----------



## jaynee

Mrs s where are you going in wales?

spangle so sorry love   

ready for a family the spray leaves a nasty taste in your throat but you kind of get use to it 

hi to every one else hope you all have had a good day
Sam xx


----------



## christinahagan

hi ladies long time no see , i have just popped in to c how everyone was gettin on , spangles am very sorry to hear you have started bleeding early , i know how u feel cos thats what happened to me on day 10 , you just feel cheated its really hard , i stopped my meds an everything i couldnt lie to myself anymore its bad enough without all that , i know yoy should carry on but i thinbk u know when it hasebt worked! Am haven a nice little break from it all i have app for june with my new clinc so am not gettin m yself all stressed  out till june ! spangles take care luv and pm me if u wana chat xxx

shabba glad to c everything is going fine well done luv take care xxxxx


----------



## Alisha

spangle so sorry its turned into af   its a real kick in the teeth when you have to test even though you know that its a waste of time   so sorry hun   lots of ladies never make it through the whole 2ww.. I've not made it yet either and I'm hoping that the gestone will at least hold off. One of the ladies on my thread had af turn up on day 9 of her 1st fresh go but now on her second she's got her bfp   maybe its something to be discussed at your follow up.. saying that if i remember rightly on 2nd tx...she had bleeding again and was very sad but acually got her bfp.. but you know your body .. am thinking of you and let those tears flow   

ready I know! actually i've told them i'd sell the house to pay for more tx and they were truely horrified by that .. but what's the use of a house .. they'll be none to leave it to..  i'll throw everything at this   ok so happy birthday for last week and happy b'day for your dh - have a lovely sat night   and hope you had a good time tonight too.. did you tell her?  .. bliemy what a sado life i lead work home work sleep work .. how i would love to give up my job.. 
have a lovley weekend with dh anyhow 

hi lynn you still waiting for af to turn up? then d-regging are you going be a jabber or a sniffer   

mrs s have a lovely time in wales hope the weather is good to you.. and arrreeee a doggy.. what you getting? you must post us a piccy   i'd love a dog too but we're out too much   mind you i'm sure dp was warming to the idea..saying if we got a puppy... maybe I need to work on that   

hi sam howz the d-regging going any s/e with sniffing? do you get the headaches, hot flushes? 

hi to sparkles, shabba, maria , ckhayes , christinahagan and everyone else i may have missed  

have a lovley long weeeeekend everyone   yipee!!


----------



## Lynn08

Alisha - I'm currently on CD6 honey and I'm going to the clinic next Friday for a blood test, I'm having a natural cycle.  How are you. 

At work just now so need to go.  

Speak later girls

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Good Friday everyone,

Lynn, thanks for the wishes about dinner.  It's always a lot of laughs going out with my best friend, so the night was really needed.  How you doing?

sam jane, the spray doesn't sound too pleasant.  At least you know it's for a good cause.

Alisha, I'm with you and would do anything to make this work.  How can you put a price on your own child?  They're priceless.  Thanks for the bday wishes.  No, didn't end up telling her, but wish I did. Are you in school or you just have a lot of work to bring home?  Are you taking any time off now or just keeping yourself busy in the 2WW?

As mentioned to Alisha, I didn't end up telling my best friend last night about what we're going through.  And ironically she asked if we're going to have another. I answered "not sure, i guess we'll see" which is the truth depending on what happens.  I so wanted to tell her, especially since she asked, but i didnt' ask dh again if it was alright to tell her.  We've only told our parents and that's mostly because when dh's brother and SIL fell pregnant (naturally), they only told us a few weeks before they let the news be public to the rest of the world.  When we went through tx with our son (a year or two before their news), they knew every detail.  So I felt very insulted, and have no interest in letting them know this time.  THus, it's hard for me to tell my BF if I'm not letting him tell his brothers.  Having said that, when I got home I told him what happened, and he said I could have told her.  (He knows I'm a bit of a mess and need a female to talk to in person).  So, now will decide if I'll email her (not sure when we'll see each other) or just keep it secret.  

It's dh's bday tonight.  Have no idea what to get him so am spoiling him with food (bday cake and family over tonight, and a nice romantic dinner tomorrow night).

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Alisha

its been so quiet on here you all must be haveing a fabulous BH and far away from ff ..unlike me! 

ooooohhhh have no symptoms whatsoever... no sore boobs... any of you bfp ladies doing fet get sore boobs? any symptoms?? anyone else?? is anyone on 2ww with me?  i can't remember.. oohhhh feeling a bit lost.. may have to move away from the computer 

ready.. no i'm not off work but plan to do a lot of sitting instead of walking around the classroom all the time! i had 2 days off last week but its back to nearly a full week.. so not so bad did you have a good weekend? what did you do?

i burnt my back above my jeans leaning over gardening  so last week it was sore cause of bruises on  now its sore from sunburn..

lynn tell us about the natural cycle.. do they give you the lh test sticks? then what happens? no drugs whatsever? that sounds nice.. so about a week to go? are you waiting for your lh surge? i'm sure you'll tell me in the fullnes of time   hope you had a good bh weekend too..

hello all you other lovelies.. brightened up a bit now so may move away from the computer...speak soon


----------



## Lynn08

Afternoon ladies

Hope your all having a lovely bank holiday weekend, well it's raining here, again.  

Alisha - You poor thing, sunburn can be so painful, your poor wee bum.    Hope your not going too   on your 2ww.  Hopefully I will be joining you soon.  No drugs whatsoever for me with this cycle.  I need to go to the clinic every day to have my bloods taken so they can detect my surge and when it happens then they will replace my embies.  They have told me that if they fail to detect the surge for 2 cycles then I will have a medicated cycle.  It feels a bit unreal at the moment cos I'm not stabbing, sniffing etc.  

Ready - How are you honey?  I had a great night on Friday with my close friends.  We told our families and close friends when we had our first IVF attempt in February but have decided to tell no one this time.  Don't know if it's the right decision.  Who knows?  
Hope you had a great romantic dinner with DH.  

I'm off to do some hoovering before DH comes back from the gym. 

Speak soon ladies. 

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Happy Monday,

Alisha, we so desperately want symptoms during the 2ww and then if we have, we worry what they mean.  Try and not worry hon.  Some don't feel anything.  Glad you're still able to continue on as normal with taking it a bit easier.  It'll help keep your mind off it and hopefully make the 2ww not feel as long.  Yes, I had a nice weekend thanks.  Sat night, took dh out for his birthday.  Then yesterday a friend came over in the afternoon. Hope you didn't have to work too hard.  What are you studying?   Oh no...sorry to hear about your sunburn..and ontop of your bruises.     

Lynne, nice that you don't have to go on extra meds. And yet you're still closely monitored to find out the correct time for et.  Yeah, it's so hard to decide who to tell.  Don't think there's a right or wrong decision..it's what's right for you.  It's kind of nice having the privacy, but I also feel like there's less personal support out there.  Thank goodness for all you gals.

I'm a bit confused, but guess I'll be going to the clinic tomorrow.  Last night I took my last provera pill, and am supposed to wait a few days for AF to arrive.  Strange thing is i went to work today with my stomach feelign a bit funny, but i put it down to something I ate.  Then when I went to the washroom it looks like I do have AF?  I'm confused since my body doesn't know I took the last pill last night.  Shouldn't it be like birth control where it takes a few days for the hormones to drop and then Af comes? I'm pretty sure my dr said it'll take a few days. WHo knows..it could be breakthrough bleeding, but I'll go tomorrow anyways just to make sure I don't miss the boat.

Hope all is well.  It's been a quiet weekend over here.


----------



## Alisha

hi
ready glad you had a good weekend with dh.. bet you spoilt him rotten  

Lynn that sounds really chilled without the drugs ..  

feel really   today and a bit   that usually implies the ****&!))))787yr98twhep9h .....is on her way.. losing my temper really easily and no patience    ovaries are nagging away even though nowt should be going on....ooohhhh  having a moan.... and madness moment.... feel like i'm in a bubble and no one knows what's going on except me..

someone on another thread  gave encouraging chit chat to other ladies on the 2ww and not me   ... I felt that was really mean and have now taken it personally   I' afraid it doesn't take much at the moment... 
I probably need to go to bed.. night ladies hopefully in a better mood tomorrow


----------



## ready4Family

Alisha, sending you a big hug.  You're on hormones so it can do funny things with playing with emotions.  Not to mention, what you're going through is emotional because you want it so badly to work.  I feel for you..think we all do...cause the 2WW is just torture.  I'm sending you positive vibes.  Just know that you're not alone in a bubble as we're all here for you.  Hope you feel better tomorrow hun. 

I went to the clinic today because I thought I had AF yesterday but it stopped at lunch.  Wasn't sure if I should go in, but thought better to be safe than sorry.  Was glad i got up early (5am since we don't live near the clinic anymore) because I had the spotting again.  Anyways, I had a scan and my lining is nice and this, so my dr started me on the meds.  I return next Thursday with a possible ET date of Thurs May 24th.  Am glad to be on the move again.

Hope everyone is well.  It's quiet over here.


----------



## MrsS03

Morning ladies,

 Alisha. Try to think positive hon, I know it's very difficult. Don't get cross with yourself for being emotional though. It's only natural and hopefully it'll all be worth it.

Great news Ready that all is well and you can get cracking! Looks like you might be having ET the same week as me (success thaw permitting!) as my date is 22nd. My next scan is next Tuesday lunchtime.

How are you Lynn? Got a spotless house now? I had a good clean on Monday and it feels great!

 to everyone else. Hope you are all OK and enjoyed the long weekend?

We had a good one and it was very exciting to meet our fury baby - golden cocker spaniel puppy (3 weeks old). Very cute (see pic!). Although we have a bit of a dilemma now because there is an older one that could be ready to go to a home in the next week or two...but we don't think that it would be a very good idea to have it just when ET is due as I'll be worrying about the pup etc. but maybe that would be a good thing?? Oh well, we'll know what is the right decision when we're ready.

Up to 2 pills a day now and then up to 3 from Saturday. Not feeling too bad and managed to do some exercise yesterday and going to yoga tonight.

Have a good day all.

xxx


----------



## Lynn08

Morning ladies

Mrs S03 - Your wee puppy is sooooo cute.    I'm sure you'll come to the right decision later on, it might just be thing to take your mind off stuff. Who knows honey?  Let us know what you decide.  

Ready - Great news honey, here's to the next step.  

Alisha - Hope your feeling better today honey   This is so emotional for you at the moment.  The 2ww is not easy, analysing every twinge, pain etc.  We're here for you honey.  

Well, I'm going for my bloods on Friday and we can take it from there to see how things move with my FET.  I'll keep you posted.  I'm pretty busy at work at the moment.  Haven't yet decided what to do regarding the work situation yet, might take some holidays, dunno.  I suppose I can decide later.  

Take care ladies, sending us all some    

Lynn xxx


----------



## MrsS03

Lynn, you'll know what's best to do re work when you have to make the decision. Try not to let it worry you and just let what be, be. I've not decided what, how and who I'm going to tell at work. I am quite tempted to just take time off work sick (upset stomach or something) and not tell anyone, even though they were sooo good last time (2 colleagues that I did tell).

Not long til Friday. Let us know how you get on.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

MrsS03, great that we'll be so close to each other.  Mine could end being earlier as last time it was 2 weeks less a day from the time I started the meds, which would bring us to the 21st.  But the dr said we'll aim for the Thursday (24th).  Will know for sure when I return next Thrusday.  Good luck for Tuesday's scan.  Are you feeling any side affects from the meds?  Did you guys have a long weekend over there?  (I'm in Canada).  Your puppy looks sooooo cute.  When do you get to take him/her home?  As for taking on the other puppy, I guess it depends on your plans during the 2WW.  If you're planning on relaxing then maybe you should wait, but if you're just going to carry on as normal and you want 2, then why not?  Tough decision.

Lynne, good luck to you on your bloods for Friday.  Are you just waiting for the right time of the month?  How often will they monitor you?  It's a really tough one when it comes to work.  I asked the question to everyone here myself.  For our last fet, I took 3 work days off (which spanned over a weekend) and then mentioned it was for medical reasons so I could work the rest of the week from home.  WHen they heard that, they let me take them as sick days instead of using vacation.  They never asked the exact medical reason.  This time, I've just booked 4 days vacation.  If this doesn't work and we need to go through IVF (we'll be out of frosties after this), then I think I'll confide in my people manager since it'll be more time off and I don't want to burn all my vacation on tx.  So I guess it depends on how much time you want to take off and if you can tell someone in confidence.  Is your work flexible that clinic appointments are ok?  Good luck in what you decide...it's a real tough one.

Alisha, hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies  

Ready and Mrs S03 - Thanks for your good wishes girls, it means a lot,    When I had my IVF in Feb I explained to my supervisor what was going on and she wasn't at all helpful, and they say honesty is the best.    I saw my GP and she signed me off work for a month, she is absolutely great.  She put on my sick line that I had a "viral illness".  I think this time I will take some holidays for ET and for the end of the 2ww when it's results time.  Work is okay with the clinic appointments cos I don't need to tell them, we have flexi time and I can make the appointments for early in the morning at around 8am and I can go into work straight after that. The hospital is not far from where I work or live, which is great, I know.  

Sorry for the "me" post and for rambling a lot of mince girls.  

Speak soon, take care all

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Lynne, that's awful that your work wasn't supportive at all last time.  Is there not an HR policy?  Then again, I can see uncaring people could make a stoop about it, especially not understanding infertility.  Wonderful that your GP signed you off for a month.  Guess that's when the HR policy kicked in.  That's a good idea to take time off at results time.  Every cycle, whether IUI, IVF or FET, the test date has always fallen on a work day and I just spend the day starting at the phone.  It's torture.  Glad to hear that at least your work is flexible and you're close.  My clinic opens at 7am, but I live far and work far from it, so I don't get to work until 9:15pm or so..which isn't so bad except I'm usually in at 7:30am.  We're flex too though since not too much of a big deal.  Good luck with your blook work tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MrsS03

Gosh, it's quite quiet around here?! We need some more FET'ers!

Poor you Lynn. How miserable of work to be so non-understanding. I was so lucky my boss gave me as much time off as I wanted and said to just take the test day off without taking it as holiday. Hope you are able to be happy about the situation. Good luck tomorrow.

Ready, I know what you mean about burning holiday on tx! That's why I think I'll just go off sick after ET this time if necessary.

Yes we had a long weekend. I didn't realise you were in Canada! How's the weather? Another one in a couple of weeks, 26-28th May. Not looking forward to that one though as it'll be my due date   Not quite sure how I'm going to react. I guess it depends whether I'm on the 2ww or not...

All OK here. Been keeping myself busy planning and organising my sister's hen do for early August and helping her with wedding stuff.

Going to try and muster up the energy to go for a run with my friend tonight...but it's raining so maybe (hopefully   )we won't go!

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys 

Can I join you? I will be starting med FET d/r on 11th ish June. (dependent hen AF arrives). This will be my first FET so am apprehensive about success rates etc.

Hope to get to know you all better.

Sarah x


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Hi Sarah and welcome honey.  THis is my first FET as well, looking forward to chatting.  

Mrs S03 - How's the hen night plans coming along?  Did you chicken out of your run tonight.     Hope your doing okay.  

Ready - Your lucky your boss will give you as much time as needed.  I work for the NHS and there's no HR policy regarding IVF, I can work my outpatient appointments with my flexi time but when I needed to have EC and ET I took some holidays but my GP gave me a line, so I was covered.  I think I'll take some holidays when it's time for transfer again, to keep myself busy when on the 2ww.  How are you doing?  

Sorry to everyone I've missed, got an early start in the morning and I'm off to bed.  Night night ladies.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## Lynn08

Morning ladies

Just a quick update, had my bloods this morning, getting the results after 2pm, will let you know how I get on later.  

It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!! 

Lynn xx


----------



## MrsS03

Hi Sarah, welcome! It's my first FET too and I have to keep reminding myself that the success rates are low. How many frosties do you have? We have 3 blasts so really hoping the thaw is successful. I'm very scared because there's a girl I know from another forum and none of hers thawed...

Let us know how you get on Lynn  

Alisha, how's the 2ww going?

How are you Ready? Got anything nice planned for the weekend?

I did go for a run in the end last night. I felt quite strange to begin with but then got into the rythym and felt much better for it. 

The hen do plans are coming together. Races followed by Jools Holland on the Friday night; then maybe a night in Brighton on the Saturday. Should only be a max of 10 of us so quite nice.

Have a good weekend everyone.

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Good morning everyone,

MrsS03, I was thinking the same thing how this board seems small.  Nice that we've had a few new joiners.  That's great that your boss was/is so understanding.  Yeah, I'm in Canada, but found this site and it has always been such amazing support.  This week has been over nice, high teens to low 20s so can't complain.  How about where you are?  I'm so sorry to hear about your past miscarriage.  Can't imagine how hard the upcoming weeks will be for you.  Try and concentrate on your current fet.  Stil, I know, it doesn't take away the pain.  Hugs to you. Good that you're keeping busy helping your sister.  That's great that you have 3 blasts waiting.  We have 2 regular embryos left so am a bit nervous too. I'm doing ok thanks...better now that we're moving on with this fet. For the weekend, we're taking my dad out for lunch tomorrow for his bday and then will spend the day downtown shopping (yah!).  Sunday it's Mother's Day over here so will visit my mom and then go for a barbecue at dh's parents.  I didn't quite get your last paragraph.  Are you training for a race?  Btw, any more thoughts on whether to take that other puppy or not?

Sarah, great to have you join us.  Try and not worry about the statistics with fet.  There are lots of good stories of it working.  There's a thread over here I"m sure you saw with some positive results, and that's only a small sample  It's also a lot less stressful than fresh ivf so that's a help.  Looking forward to getting to know you.

Lynne, yeah, last time I was pretty lucky with time off from work.  When I told them it was for 'medical reasons', it was her who came to me and said I shouldn't use vacation.  My work has changed since then so I have different bosses now (and this time, they're guys).  Looks like we'll both be taking holidays this time.  Do you know how many days you'll take?  At least we don't have to add on the few days for ec and recovery this time.  I'm doing ok thanks.  And you?  Good luck with your blood results.  Let us know how it went.  I'm sure you're anxious to hear.

I'm still spotting each day which is quite annoying, but the dr said I may not even get a full AF so not to worry (and not to worry if I do...I took provera for 7 days to bring on AF so am not in a normal cycle).  Oh well, am just happy we're starting again.  Dh bought me a daily medicine organizer so I wouldn't forget my meds. (I never forgot last time but the odd time I'd as "did i already take my pills?)  Am making sure I have books and movies to watch during the time I'll take off during the 2WW (probably I'll take 4 vacation days, depending when it falls, + weekend).

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Will sign in later to see how you're all doing.


----------



## sarah30

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the welcome  

*readyforfamily* - Thanks for your reassurance, I over stimulated las time and I still blame that on the m/c that happened so am hoping that the FET cycle will be more natural and not cause as many problems.

*mrsS03* - I have 4 frosties hopefully at least 2 will survive the thawing process !!!!

*Lynn08* - Good luck with you blood babe.

I have my booking in appt on 22nd May I just can't wait to get on with things now !!

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Sarah - It won't be long till 22 May honey, good luck when it comes.  

Ready - Hope the spotting has settled honey.  I've been stocking up on the books for when I take some time off as well.  They are showing Dallas on UK Gold at the moment, I'm addicted, how sad am I?  don't answer that.  

Mrs SO3 - PMA honey, I know it's hard, my clinic have advised me that their FET success rate is just as good as the fresh cycles, so here is some positive vibes for you.      

Well, the clinic called me today and said that my hormone levels are not right and that I have to go back for another blood test on Friday, I hate those needles that go in your arm.    My veins are so rubbish.  Anyway, we'll see what Monday brings.

hope everyone is doing good.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## carol d

Hello Everyone I've really enjoyed reading this thread it's GREAT. 
Hope everyone is well. I'm new to this site - I start my FET treatment 19th May down regging then and baseline scan is booked for 12th June (7 frosties waiting) fingers crossed (and toes) for FET 2nd/3rd July so don't know whether I'm on the correct thread as you seem to all fall in June 

Love hearing all your news and hope to contribute too if ok with you guys??

Carol xx


----------



## Shabba

Hi Ladies
Just popped back to see how everyone was doing.

Just wanted you all not to give up hope, it worked for me so i can work for you !!!

Sending you all loads of      

and lots of big big    

Lots of love
Sharon xxx


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies  

carol d - welcome to the site,good luck with DR and if you go back a few pages you will see a list of what we are all doing DR,stimming,waiting,sniffing,injecting and on a 2ww.I am still waiting to start our last FET with a new round of drugs so we could possibly be cycling together.   I have blown you some bubbles 7 is a lucky number.

Lynn - hope your bloods were better on friday and monday brings the results you want. 

ready - how are you doing still hanging in there    

Just a quick one from me.Spent the day in the garden shattered  

Shaz xx


----------



## Alisha

Hi ladies  
I've just this minute finshed my assignment.. so been sat here for about 14hours now   .. ahhhhh

how is everyone doing?

got naggy af type pains now   want symptoms don't want etc... wanted to test this morning by dp wouldn't let me   shall do the deed probably tomorrow unless I bottle out ..!   I'm positively sh*******g myself   but I need to know before going back to work it'll only be two days early and I'm determined to get a test in before af turns up and ruins everything!! (like its done before) as the gestone won't necessarily hold it off...wish me lots of luck and send those pozzy vibes my way   

shaz you lucky so an so .. that's what i wanted to do today.. shall do tomorrow  

hi sharon thanks for the babydust.. need oodles of that   cheers  

hi carol so you start next week good luck with that   this is a rolling fet thread so you stay here as long as you like  

hi lynn hope the bloods were better on friday   are you waiting on e/t now .. is that monday?  

Hi sarah good luck with your tx  

hi ready.. how sweet of dh to buy you that!! i was thinking about that but am so paranoid about missing something it hasn't happened at all ..surprisingly .. hope af is finally on its way for you   When do you start then?

Hi MrsS03..been quietly going off my nut     thinking maybe its worked then oh no it hasn't ..yes it has.. no it hasn't .... has it? yes... er no er yes er maybe er  
been listening to my hypno ivf cd in the morning before getting up and that's made me feel really good.. breathing in some golden light   how it going for you?? the hen do sounds fab! when that's happening? should you be running? are you d-regging now ?? or 

you ladies don't have tickers so I've no idea where you all are   get tickers ladies  

hi sparkles  and other lurky ladies  

well reckon we've had enough rain for the garden now  

have a good sunday everyone 
alisha xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sarah, sounds like you've had such a rough time ttc.  I've heard OHSS is extrememly painful.  So I guess that means you have lots of frosties waiting for FET?  Sending you all the best.  May this be the one for you.  I know the feeling of wanting time to pass so you can get going.  The wait is so hard.

Lynne, so I'm not the only one stocking up with lots of reading.  Oh my gosh...Dallas?  Haven't seen that in years.  That sure would be a fun one to watch again.  FOr my last FET, I actually bought season 1 of St Elsewhere.  I watched about half, but when it didn't work, I saved the rest of them.  That's my addiction.     Good luck with your blood work on mOnday.  All the poking is rough, isn't it?  I always turn my head away (or I'll faint).

carol, welcome! Of course it's ok to hear from you.  Not long before you can start the process!  Looking forward to getting to know you.

Shabba, how are you?  How's the pregnacy going?   I miss your chats over here, but am soo happy for you that it worked!

Shaz, don't blame you for being so tired after a full day in the garden.  Bet it looks great though!

Alisha, poor you working for 14 hours!  Careful with the test.  I tested a few days early and not a negative and was so upset.  Then went the next day to the clinic (for other reasons), and got a light positive.  So a reading may not be strong enough if tested early.  Whatever you decide, I wish you all the best and send you positive vibes.    When's your official test day?  I actually have started the meds to build up my lining last Tuesday. Even though I was just spotting, my lining was thin enough.  So I return on Thurs with possible FEt on the 24th.


Finally I had a day without spotting (but never a full AF so can't complain).  Can't wait for Thurs to get my lining checked and get a confirmed ET date.  
Had a lovely day today.  We took my dad out for his birthday and then spent the rest of the day downtown.  It's our old neighbourhood so was great to be back. Did lots of shopping and went for a nice walk.  It was perfect.

Hope you're all having a great weekend.


----------



## carol d

Hello to everyone and thanks for making me feel so welcome - you are a great bunch of gals and I send    to you all.

Just a quick one - Ready4afamily -you said you will/or are taking drugs to thicken your lining - what are they as I had that problem on my last ET but wasn't given any drugs so maybe as I am more prepared this time I can ask about them

Another one !! Anyone tried Reiki - MIL is doing on me (she's a Reiki master) three times a week - any thoughts 

Have a Great Sunday 

Love Carol xxx


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Hope your all enjoying your weekend.  

Carol - I've had reiki a few times and found it totally relaxing.  I'm going for another session next week.  

Ready - Sounds like you had  great day today honey  I'm so glad you enjoyed it.  Good luck for Thursday, let us know how you get on.     No sneaky watching of St Elsewhere till your on your 2 ww 

Alisha - Sending you load of luck honey,  thinking of you.           
I don't know how to get a ticker honey, I'm a computer novice.  

Shaz - Bet your garden's looking lovely honey.  How are you today?  

Shabba - It's great to hear from you.  Hope your keeping well and taking things easy.

Well, weather's been pretty awful this weekend girls.  Going for my bloods tomorrow morning and will find out later in the afternoon, hope the levels are better and that I can get my transfer this month.  

Off to get my dinner now, mmmmmmmm mince and tatties.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Ugh...hate Mondays, especially since my mind is so elsewhere now instead of with work.

carol, and positives to you too.  This is a great site because we all completely understand what we're all going through and when someone gets a positive we are truely estatic for them, and when a negative, we feel their pain.  May we see some positives.  As for the meds I'm taking, it's called estrase (4mg, 3 times a day for about 2 weeks).  I'm in Canada so not sure if the same meds are available in the UK.  Doesn't hurt to ask though.  They built up my lining nicely last time.  Hope your dr can find the right meds this time.  What's Reiki?

Lynne, nope I'm holding off on St Elsewhere until the 2WW (ha ha).  What season Dallas is it?  Am crossing my fingers for you today with your blood work.  Let us know how it goes.  For you, it's a matter of waiting until your hormones are the right level?

Alisha, did you decide on whether to test early?

MrsS03, how are you doing?

shaz, hope you've recovered from the garden.

Am anxious for Thursday to get my lining checked.  Am feeling a little sad today.  Not sure if it's because of the hormones or because yesterday was Mother's Day and my mom isn't well.  She has advanced MS and I really noticed a difference in her yesterday.  Dh has also been a little distant, but I think it's either because he's a guy and just doesn't talk to me much, or because he has a minor cough.  Am sure will be fine though as the day goes on.

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Ready - I'm sorry your feeling sad today honey.  My mum doesn't keep that well either, she was involved in a car accident almost 40 years ago and her legs were severely damaged, she almost lost them and into the bargain when I was about 10, she had cancer.  Thankfully she is better as far as the cancer is concerned but she has extensive walking difficulties and is unable to walk unaided.  She only lives around the corner from me and DH, she is my best pal, love her to bits.    OMG Ready, can't believe I've just typed that, actually made me feel quite sad.  I am a medical secretary in the neurology department in our nearby hospital and we have loads of patients with MS.  Sometimes life just isn't fair.  I'm really truly thinking of you honey.    I'm currently on season one of Dallas, it's totally addictive.  

Had my bloods again today and my levels are still not right for FET, I need to go back to the clinic on Wed to have bloods checked again.    I hate needles.  

hope all you other lovely ladies are doing good.  

Lynn xx  (ps sorry for the me post girls)


----------



## jaynee

evening girls,

went for my base line scan today and had the go a head to start the tabs.
so we are a step closer to transfer which hopefully should be around the 2nd
June everything crossed.

Lynn i hope everything goes well for you on Wednesday    

hope you have all had a good day even tho its Monday

love Sam xx


----------



## shaz72

Alisha   Have you tested yet got everything crossed     good luck

Shaz xx


----------



## Flo-jo

Morning ladies

thought I would post on here.  Have been on FET after OHSS for some time - hyperstimulated 2 x now!!  But luckily managed nicely by the clinic so neither occasions led to a hospital stay thankfully.  Anyhow, had baseline last week, all OK on that front so on progynova now - just upped to 6mg today and back in for scan 2 next Tuesday.  We have 3 x 1 day old embies and 7 x blasts frozen so are going for transfer of the blasts this time round - with a bit of help from heparin as well.  Transfer should be around 29/30 May - fingers crossed.

Alisha - reading the posts see that your test date is now - have you - are you

Lets hope for some positive news on this thread    

Flo-Jo x


----------



## jaynee

*welcome flo-jo*

well done on your scan, i had my first scan yesterday which went well
and if all goes to plan we should have transfer around 2nd June so i will be a couple 
of days behind you. sending you lots   

Sam


----------



## Alisha

hi ladies well its a BFN for us.. did a test on sunday too and dp cried his eyes out.. which was heart breaking.  
i'm just feeling really blue tbh.. can't muster up any enthusiasm for anything.. feeling like life is dragging me along .. like... half on a horse and being dragged thorugh the mud... if you can imagine! so it'll be another fresh go... my consultant talked of a lap and or hys but won't be able to afford his prices and the nhs i think there's a waiting list of a year.. and timewise that works against me and my age.. so its all looking pants really. don't know how it will pan out... 

shaz, ready, flo jo,lynn, carol,MrsS03, sarah, sam jane, and any ladies i've missed..wishing you all the very very best with your tx's ..shall pop by from time to time to see how you're all getting on 

take care  alisha x


----------



## jaynee

alisha,

so sorry for you and dp this game really knows how to give you
a good kick in the teeth. wishing you all the best in what ever you decied
to do look after one and other     

love sam xx


----------



## Lynn08

Alisha - I'm so sorry honey to read your news this morning.  Thinking of you and DP.    

Lynn xxxx


----------



## shaz72

Alisha - So sorry to read your news   sending you and DP   

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lynne, my heart goes out to you with your mom.  Life is just so unfair sometimes.  I know what it feels like seeing someone you love so much suffer.  I had tears in my eyes reading how close you are (cause that's wonderful).  I'm so sorry that talking about our moms' situations makes us sad.  Didn't mean to do that.  On a different note...that's awesome watching Dallas right from the start! Sorry that your bloods aren't quite there.  Sounds like you're close if you're going back tomorrow?  How much notice will you ahve for your transfer?  Or will it be like "you're ready, come tomorrow"?  Good luck for Wed.

same jane, yah, happy for you that you're starting the meds.  Only a few weeks now.  When do you go back for your next scan?

Flo-Jo, welcome.  So sorry about your OHSS twice.  Have heard that's really painful.  Good at least you have such good frosties.  We'll be close as I'll be having a (2 day) transfer around the 24th.

Alisha, am so sorry hun to hear your news.  I know how devastating it is. It's so sad too that where you are the recommended tests are so expensive.  I wish you all the best and only wish good things for you.  Please do keep in touch and let us know how your fresh cycle goes.  Sending you extra big hugs.


----------



## MrsS03

Hi ladies,

Firstly     Alisha and DP. So sorry it didn't work for you hon.

Lynn and Ready, really sorry to hear about your mum's. How are you  both doing?

Welcome and lots of     Flo-Jo. 

Good news about your scan Sam Jane.

Sorry just a quick post...lots to do. But wanted to let you know all was great at my scan today, and the nurse gave me an A++ for my lining thickness   So all systems go for next week. They will thaw my snow babies on Tuesday first thing and hopefully (everything crossed) transfer that day too (because they are blasts). Eeeekkkk...feeling very apprehensive now it's getting closer...can't believe how quickly the last month has gone since starting DR'ing.

Love and hugs to all.
xxxx


----------



## jaynee

mrsS03

wishing you all the best for next week what do your clinic call a good thickness?
   

sam


----------



## MrsS03

Hi Sam Jane,

My clinic like to see a thickness of at least 7 or 8 mm and mine was 10 

Thanks. Lots of lining thickening vibes coming your way too    

Think I'll be taking lots of rescue remedy for the next week!!!

xxx


----------



## jaynee

MrsS03

thanks for the vibes, what is rescue remedy?

sam


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Mrs SO3 - Well done on your lining thickness.  It's all systems go now, all the best for Tuesday honey.  

Ready - Don't worry honey, you didn't make me feel sad, I'm okay, I think it was because I was actually telling you about my mum made me feel a wee bit sad.  Me and my mum are so close, I can tell her anything at all.  I think if my bloods are okay tomorrow then I will be coming in for transfer as soon as, I don't really know to be honest, I'm sure I'll be kept informed.  Hope your doing good honey.    Kind regards for your mum as well.  

A big hello to everyone I've missed, sorry.  I'm off to bed now for an early night, need to get up early in the morning to go to clinic for even more bloods.  I don't like needles.  Will keep you all posted on how I get on.  night night lovely ladies.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

I'm addicted to this site.  It just brings such comfort talking to all of you because no one else understands at all.

MrsSO3, fantastic news on your lining!  One week today and your frosties will be back in their place.  We'll be in the 2WW together.  Time does go a bit quicker once you've started doesn't it?  Wishing you all the best for Tuesday.  Do you go in before that?

Lynne, the relationship you have with your mom is so precious.  It is really sad what happened to your mom and we always imagine what life would have been had it been fair.  Must be hard for you with work with it being almost last minute.  I remember you saying they're not easy and you'll be taking vacation, but how do you book the days?  Good luck for tomorrow.

I'm just feeling so sad.  Maybe it's just the hormones, but can't help feeling like this fet for us is just procedure with us going through the motions since last time we got a positive but a negative a few days later.  And aside from you guys, I feel so alone in this.  Dh isn't as involved emotionally as I am, and likewise only our parents know this time but they're not really much support this time around (they were fantastic first time). I'm so grateful for all of you...don't know how I'd get through this at all without you.


----------



## jaynee

*Lynn*

good luck with your bloods today fingers and everything else crossed for you

*Ready* i know how you feel when you say that this time it feels just like a procedure as i feel the 
same and cant seem to get positive about it and then i get annoyed with myself as i really want it to 
work this time.

 to every one i have missed have a good day

Sam xx


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

How you all going??

Its driving me nutty waiting to start now       

Sarah


----------



## Lynn08

Morning ladies, I'm at work so I'll need to be quick.  

Had my bloods this morning, will find out after 2pm today what the results are.  Will keep you all posted.  Thanks again for all your kind wishes and positive vibes.

Ready - I can get holidays at reasonably short notice at work, it's just when I need a couple of hours off when it become difficult.  It's just your hormones, that's why your're feeling so sad honey.  Hope your feeling real better soon. I'd be lost without this site as well, people who genuinly know what your're going through.  I'm in the same boat as you as well, I got my BFP shortly followed a few days later with a BFN.  I'm feeling a bit emotional today as well cos I would have been 12 weeks today.  

Hope your all doing good.  I said this would be a quick post as well.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## MrsS03

Hi ladies,

Sam, Bachs rescue remedy is a herbal potion that you can take to relieve anxiety etc. (I had lots on my wedding day and quite a bit on my ICSI cycle) www.rescueremedy.co.uk It's safe to take in pregnancy too.

Big hugs Lynn. Those milestones really hurt. I remember getting to what should have been 20 weeks and instead of having a scan I was having a lap to remove my cyst. Now I'm not looking forward to next Sat as that would be my due date.
Lots of     you can get that BFP again very soon. Let us know how the bloods were.

Big hugs to you too Ready. I'm sure it'll be the hormones making you sad. Hang in there and allow yourself to be sad but remember what you do have to make you feel more positive. My DH has been quite distracted with work and his friend having problems with his wife etc. so had forgotten I was going for the scan yesterday (he couldn't come with me because he was in London on a training course). I know he cares but I've tried to not make a big thing of it because the success rates are so low...but we've managed it before, so why can't we do it again, and hopefully it'll last longer this time. We're here for you  

Keep busy Sarah and you'll be going crazy before you know it on all the drugs!

Nothing much to report here. I spoke to my boss this morning and told him I'd need some time off 'sick' next week and explained why. He was really nice and said to take whatever I needed and to not mark it as sick or holiday. So I'll just let the others know I'm not well and work from home if we get as far as transfer.

My sister is keeping me busy with all wedding stuff so that's fun. Maybe I should have a change of career and become a wedding planner??!!

Lots of love and hugs to all.
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

sam jane, it's tough trying again after a negative isn't it?  Especially when there was no known reason.  In my case, the embryo(s) implanted but just didn't grow.  Same thing happened with IVF when I was pregnant with 3 and then two didn't stay (but we had our miracle son). LIke you, I wish I could think more positively.  May this be the one for both of us.

Lynne, great to hear that you can book vacation last minute, cause that could be so awkward (or you'd be forced to tell them).  I've tentatively booked vacation from next Thurs, but should know tomorrow.  I'm so sorry to hear that you also went though the mean joke of a negative to a positve.  Isn't it just awful?  It's hard thinking what would have been.

MrsSO3, thanks so much for the hugs.  I'm sure you and Lynne are eright in that it's the hormones.  Oh, poor you with dh forgetting the scan.  Men! Good for you staying positive and not letting it bother you.  That's great news that your work is so understanding and isn't couting it as holidays or sick days.  

My scan is tomorrow so wish me luck.  Am a bit worried as last time on fet, I felt twinges in my stomach (before et) from the lining meds.  This time I don't feel anything so hope they are still bulding up the lining as they should.  I've been on them since last fet (small dosage in the inbetween stage) so maybe my body is just used to it.  Tomorrow we'll get an ET date (unless issues).


----------



## sarah30

Well how pants is the weather today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

When you are having a med FET do they wait for ovulation before putting frosties back or is that just for natural FET?

This is my first FET following 1st IVF last year, Ivf was successfull but m/c at 10 and 14 weeks.

Your support and advice would be greatly appreciated

Sarah x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi sarah, if you're having medicated fet, then you'll be put on meds to build up your lining. Then once it's thick enough, they'll do the transfer.  FOr me, I'm on the meds for 2-3 weeks, but it may depend on your clinic.  Am so sorry about your past miscarriage.  It's so painful.  Wishing you lots of luck for your upcoming fet.
And I think it's the natural fet when they wait for ovulation (and your lining).


----------



## Lynn08

Hi Girls

Ready - Wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan tomorrow honey, let us know how you get on.   

Sarah - Ready is right, I'm having a natural FET and am waiting for ovulation.  Good luck honey.  

Mrs S03 - What are men like eh?  That's great your boss is so understanding with the work situation.  

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  My bloods are still not right and need to go back to the clinic on Friday. I'm feeling really emotional today ladies so please forgive me.  

Take carfe

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Ah Lynn, the wait is so rough isn't it?  Just think that each step is a bit closer to your transfer date. Sending you hugs...I know how you feel being really emotional now. Thanks for the good luck wishes...you too for Friday.


----------



## Lynn08

Thanks Ready - you're a wee star.   that's the Scottish girl in me.   Take care honey.


----------



## shaz72

Hi Girls  

Lynn - sorry your still having issues with your bloods everything crossed for Friday   

Ready - good luck for you scan   

MrsS03 - great lining I have never had thicker than a 8 but with new drugs hopefully I can get up there with you.  

Hi to everyone else  

Still waiting to hear from the clinic as to when we start last FET but have Appt booked for the 8 june so we can sort meds,I bet nothing happens till then.Wish they could do the meds over the phone  

Thinking of you all and sending    

shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lynn, how you doing today?  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  This whole process sure tests our patience!

shaz, bet you wish you could turn the calendar ahead a few weeks.  Will you be doing ivf or fet?  Hope you're feeling ok with your uc (I can relate as I had the surgery many years ago due to uc).

I had my scan today and all is good.  We're scheduled for ET for Monday (origianlly she said it would be on Thurs, but am not surprised it's earlier as this is the same timing as last time).  It's good too because we have Monday off so it's an extra day of rest for me (I'm taking Tues-Fri as vacation) and dh doesn't have to take the day off.  Gonna make sure I have lots of movies to watch and books to read.  Now my next worry is if our only 2 frosties will survive.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Ready - That's great  new honey, it's all systems go now for Monday, I wish you all the luck in the world.    Will you be watching your DVD's now, I've got Dallas for my 2ww.    Hope your good today.  

Shaz - It won't be long till June honey, time seems to drag when your inbetween doesn't it.  Hope your doing good.  

I'm going back to the clinic tomorrow morning for my bloods, again.  I'm feeling much better today, thanks girls.  Will let you know tomorrow how things go.  Let's hope I'll be ready for ET soon.  

Lynn xxxx


----------



## MrsS03

Great news Ready that you are all set for Monday. Loads of surviving the thaw vibes coming your embie's way        

Pleased to hear you are feeling better Lynn. It's such an emotional rollercoaster   Good luck with the bloods today  

Shaz, June 8 will be here very soon...hope the new drugs do the trick for you  

How is everyone else?

Well I'm an emotional mess today   I stopped sniffing last night and started the progesterone pessaries (Crinone). I don't know whether it's the drugs, the anxiety about next week or the sadness of realising I should be 39 weeks today with my due date next Saturday   It's most probably a combination of all...

Have a good weekend everyone. Let's hope next week is a good one for us all.

Lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Yah, it's Friday (and I don't have to think about work next week at all).

Lynn, thanks so much for the positive wishes.  It just means so much hearing it from you girls over here...it's a comfort.  Oh yes...St Elsewhere DVDs are being saved for the 2WW!  I'll be thinking of you watching Dallas while I'm watching it. Both of us, back in the 80s (?).  That's awesome...Dallas was such a fun and addictive show.  You'll have to give us little recaps of each episode.    Best of luck today with your blood work.  Remember..if not today, each day is closer.

MrsSO3, thanks too for the good wishes.  As I said to Lynn, it just means to much coming from you gals.  So sorry you're feeling so down.  Sounds like it's a combo of all...the thought of what might have been is so painful.  Try and concentrate on next week, and may good things happen.  Hugs to you.

Well, dh got to stab me with the progesterone this morning.  Last time I had an allergic reaction (progesterone in sesame oil) so we're trying another one (progesterone in castor oil) so hopefully I won't have itching episodes again.  Anyone else prescribed the antibiotics prior to the transfer?

I booked a hair appointment for Sunday.  Even though it's been between just under 3 weeks since my last colour, I thought I should go again since in the chance this works, I'll want to prolong colouring as long as possible.  It's ok to colour the day before a transfer, right?

So ET is called for 10:30am on Monday.  Am worried since we only have 2 frosties left so just hope and pray that they survive the defrost.  Our first 2 had no problems so am holding on to that thought.

Well, have a great weekend everyone. (I may be back on later if I can sneak in at work)


----------



## ckhayes

Good luck for Mon Ready, will be thinking of you and sending lots of      your way...

Take care 

Clare  x


----------



## carol d

Ready - I wish you all the luck in the world for Monday and your two frosties - they can't wait to meet their mummy -       
I'll be thinking about you all day sending postive vibes to you and your dear dh.

Carol d


----------



## Shabba

All the best for Monday Ready.

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F15%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







lots of love

Sharon xx


----------



## ready4Family

Ah, thanks girls.  It's just so comforting getting good luck wishes from all you over here...just means so much.  I'm so grateful for this site. Clare and Sharon...hope you two are having a wonderful pregnancy!  
Am getting very nervous that our 2 frosties won't make it and the transfer will be cancelled.  It's out of our hands though, so just gotta hope and pray.


----------



## jaynee

all the best ready for monday              

samxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

I know ive already said it on a PM, but i thought i had best show me face as t'others have done!  

   

*GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY READY  *

   ​
Hope everyone else is OK - im still lurking!









Lots of love

Sparkles x


----------



## shaz72

Ready good luck for Monday                    

Hi sparkles  

Love to all shaz xx


----------



## Lynn08

Morning ladies

Ready - Wishing you all the very best of luck for Monday honey.       

Hi to everyone and hope your enjoying your weekend.  My bloods were still not right on Friday and I had to go to clinic this morning and tomorrow as well. They are hopeful my FET will go ahead this month, will find out tomorrow when etc.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Good luck for tomorrow as well lynn  

Hi Shaz hun - hope you are OK.

Hi to everyone else  

Sparkles x


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks all!

I actually have tears in my eyes with all the support from over here. It just means so much..both past and current ff friends.  It really makes me feel not as alone in this (guys aren't as emotionally involved).  

Lynn, wishing you lots of luck with your blood work.  Sounds like you're really close and we may be in the 2ww together.

I may lie in bed for all of tomorrow, but will post Tues or Wed (unless we have no frosties to implant...but I can't think like that).  Hoping everyone is well and will check up on you soon.


----------



## jaynee

*good luck* to lynn and ready for today

love sam xx


----------



## MrsS03

for your   *Ready*.  and keep us posted...I suppose if we don't hear from you it's good news 

Oh no *Lynn*. Good luck with your bloods. Why are there problems do you know? 

How are you doing *Sam Jane*?

My genetics appointment (results from m/c) went fine and the risks are still very low of the same abnormality happening and it being a genetic disorder. So that's a relief that we've not done the wrong thing by starting the FET.

ET set for 11.30am tomorrow so have to ring the clinic at 10.30ish to check it's been successful before we set off....starting to get very nervous thinking about it. Hopefully acupuncture this afternoon will help chill me out a bit!

Hope everyone else is OK.
Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Flo-jo

Afternoon all

MrsSO3, a quick question for you - I see you are doing frozen blast transfer - the very best of luck tomorrow - at Bourn.  So am I - do you know when they thaw them - is it day of transfer or day before?  Also, when did you start crinone etc? Glad to hear your appointment went well today - fingers crossed for a successful day for you.

Feeling blue today as just been a told a friend of mine is expecting no 2 - seems that everyone is getting preggers and I am falling further behind - trying to be positive but v hard.

Hope you are all OK

Flo-Jo x


----------



## MrsS03

Hi Flo Jo.

Thanks for the good luck wishes...I need it!!

They are thawing the blasts tomorrow morning and transferring them as soon as possible afterwards (11.30am). I think they do this because they don't like to take them any further. If they were just day 2 or 3 embryos then I think it would be different.

I started Crinone on Thursday so 5 days before transfer (so the equivalent of EC day).

Big hugs. I know what it's like to hear news like that. I heard from a friend last week.

What stage are you at? Lots of luck with your cycle...keep us updated.

What puppies have you got? 

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Ladies

Can i join you  

Good luck to all of you having tx or waiting to start or waiting to test    

MrsS-Good luck for the thaw and e/t    

I will be joining the ladies who are having fet with blasts   the thing im most looking forward to is testing being 10days after e/t     my clinic said that they will give me 2hrs notice for e/t currently my embies are zygote (sp) so have 5/6 days to divide before e/t  

Take care
Emmaxxx


----------



## Lynn08

Hi Girls

Emma - Replied to you on the other thread honey, good to hear from you again.  

Mrs S - Good luck for tomorrow honey.    

Flo-Jo- Hi honey and good luck with your treament.  Know what you mean about the pg thing.  There are 5 girls in my work that are pg at the moment, very hard but try and stay positive.  Our time WILL come.   

Sparklequeen, Ready and Same Jane - Thank you all for your good wishes recently.  I had my bloods today and I can finally go ahead with my FET.  My embies are being thawed tomorrow and if all is well for EC on Wed.  I am so nervous.  DH is a bit worried cos we go on holiday in 5 weeks to Vegas but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.  

Speak soon ladies.


----------



## jaynee

*mrsS03*

not feeling to bad thanks luckily no side effects, just a little teary yesterday for no reason at all   

wishing you all th e best for you and your little   tomorrow

love Sam xx


----------



## jaynee

*lynn*

Thats great news all the best for Wednesday.

as for Vegas you do what you feel comfortable with   

Sam xx


----------



## MrsS03

Lynn great news, lots of luck and successful thawing vibes     for today and tomorrow...gosh it's going to be a busy few weeks on here!!

Ready, hope you are doing OK. I presume that because there is no news that means good news...so lots of implantation vibes coming your way    

Welcome Paris74. Good luck with your cycle and lots of dividing vibes coming your way...when are you hoping for ET? Yes, the shorter 2ww is great! I had blasts transferred on my fresh cycle and now hoping the frozen ones survive this morning.

Eeek, feeling very nervous...will go and do some cleaning to try and make the next couple of hours go quickly...

Will be back later with news hopefully...

xxx


----------



## jaynee

Mrs s,

[email protected]'ve got everything crossed for your call today, i think i will mainly be pacing the floor
when my turn comes wishing you lots of luck   

love Sam xx


----------



## Alisha

Just wanted to wish you ladies lots of luck for your upcoming e/t and 2ww  
MrsSO3 lots of luck today  
ready lots of luck today  
Lynn lots of luck today  

good luck to sam jane, flo jo and shaz and emma too 

 to you all


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi girls

MrsSO3 - hope all went well today - keeping fingers & toes crossed for you.  Scan went well today, lining at 8.5mm so very happy so left with all my drugs and transfer set for next Tuesday so will be one week behind.  The puppies are cocker spaniel crossed with border terrier - not exactly a planned match!    Now 5 1/2 weks old & a real handful.  your little one looks a real cutie!!

Lynne - Hope ll goes well for you tomorrow.

Love to you all       

Flo-Jo x


----------



## ready4Family

MrsSO3, so happy to hear about your genetics appointment.  You must feel relieved and you can start this fet with good chances.  Wishing you all the best for your transfer today.  I'll be thinking of you.  We'll be in the 2ww together.

Flo-jo, it's so hard when we hear of other 'easy' pregnancies isn't it?  On the one side, we're happy but on the other, it's just not fair that it's such a challenge for us.  Hope you feel better hun.

Paris, welcome.  Looking forward to getting to know you.  That's great you have blasts waiting.

Lynn, yah!  I was so excited for you when I read your news!  I know the wait and keep having to go back has been so hard.  Best of luck to you tomorrow.  How many days off are you going to take?

Alisha, great to hear from you.  How you doing hun?

Well, yesteday's ET went well and our 2 frosties defrosted fine and they're both back where they belong.  My dr doesn't give numbers but she said the embries "look lovely and the one on the bottom (shown on the screen) is particularly good".  So now am just reading, watching tv and dvds.  After last 2 transfers I stayed lying down for 3-5 days , but unfortunatley my back is flared up and is just killing me (it's ok when lying down but then it tightens up when I stand up).  Not sure if it's ok to sit up a bit more?

Hope everyone is well.  I'll be on and off today.


----------



## MrsS03

Thank you all for the wishes. Well I've got one day 5 blastocyst on board.  The two day 6 blasts didn't survive  

So on the dreaded 2ww and test day is June 1st...eeeekkkk.

Going to rest in bed for a couple of days and then work from home end of the week. 

Great news Ready. Lots of     for you. When is your test day?

Flo Jo - might have passed you at the clinic or did you have an early appt? Good news. All the best for next Tuesday.

Loads of love and luck to all, especially Lynn for tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## Flo-jo

MrsSO3 Bizarre - I got there around 11.20 what about you?  Fingers crossed for you hoping all goes to plan - take it easy & enjoy your bed rest!

Ready - same goes for you

         

Flo-Jo x


----------



## MrsS03

Flo Jo - maybe you were in reception at the same time as us then?? We arrived at exactly that time also...

Our pup is a golden cocker!

xxx


----------



## bethan jane

Hi girls,

i'm a new addition to the board.  I started buserelin on thursday last week.  Having baseline scan next tues.  So far so good on the injections.    This is our first fet.  I have endometriosis and have a lot of pain so the clinic have put me on the medicated cycle.  Anyone else like me?

Good luck girls.      We'll all achieve what we want at some point, i'm sure.

Bethan xx


----------



## ready4Family

MrsSO3, great that you have your blast back where it belongs!  Your chances with blasts are higher so you have a good chance.  We're in the long 2ww together now.  I test June 4th since we had the regular 3 day transfer. Loads of luck to you.

bethan, welcome.  It's great to see a few new faces.  So sorry that you've had such pain with your endometriosis.  Hope the controlled meds help with that.  Good luck with Tuesday's scan (I'm sure we'll talk before that).


----------



## Lynn08

Hi girls

Just want to say a big big thank you for all your good luck wishes ladies, means a lot.    All my snow babies survived the thaw and I'm having my transfer tomorrow at 2.30pm.  I feel better about this, don't ask me why, DH thinks it's because I'm not all pumped with medication and not as hormonal.    Who knows??

Ready - It won't be long till I'm on the 2ww with you honey.  I've decided to go back to work on Thursday, though taking it easy, feel like I need things to be as normal as poss, what ever that may be.  Hope your okay honey.  

Bethan - Welcome honey, I think we cycled on the valentine chicks thread in Feb with Emma (Paris).  Hope your endo pain settles down.  Good luck.    

Mrs S03 - Thanks for your good wishes honey.    Won't be long till I'm joining you and Ready on the mad 2ww .  Hope your okay.  

A big hello to everyone else.  Speak soon ladies.  

Lynn


----------



## jaynee

*Ready and lynn*

all the best for tomorrow girls    

sam xx


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well  

Lynn - good luck for today    

MrsS03 and Ready - fingers crossed for you ladies on the dreaded 2ww    

Well looks like I will be joining you sooner than planned,start progy on fri 25th and Viagra on Mon 28th then lining scan on the 5th June.Looking like ET will be Fri 8th June   have Heparin jab day of ET I think then going to take it very easy.I am so excited but also a bit scared that our last    wont survive the thaw.

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Lynn, great news that your snowbabies defrosted ok.  It's nerve racking isn't it?  Best of luck to you today!  Sending you lots of positive vibes.  It's good you're going back to work since you won't be thinking so much at home about it.  When do you test?  

shaz, happy for you that et isn' so far away now.  It feels good starting the process doesn' it?  Best of luck to you.

Not much new here.  Am watching lots of tv (I like Regis, The View, etc so it isn't so bad) and reading lots...and of course have dvds.  My back gets so sore lying down so much but it is better than yesterday (we'll see by the end of the day).


----------



## Lynn08

Hi girls

Just back from havng my ET, testing on 1st June.  I still have 2 snowbabies left.  Going to take things easy for the rest of the day, DH is currently making the dinner at the moment.  He is an absolute star.  

Ready - Hi honey, I'm officially on the 2ww with you.  How's things with you.  I test on 1st June.  Here we go again.  Thank goodnes no messy disgusting pessaries, au naturale.   

Shaz - Sending your snowbabies positive vibes honey,     won't  be long now.

A big hello to all you other lovely ladies.    Talk soon

Lynn xxxx


----------



## barty1..

hi ladies i hope you don't mind me gatecrashing 

just wanted to wish all of you good luck, as you will see i have had 2 successful medicated FET and i like to pop into this thread every now and then to see how everyone is doing. i know only to well how hard it can be, waiting to see if the wee frosties have survived the thaw and then the dreaded 2ww, but ladies when it works and it DOES work its worth every moment. good luck girls   

oonagh x x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Evening Ladies

Barty-Congratulations hun   its good to see success stories on here  

Lynn-Well done chick   good luck for testing in 9 days    

Ready-Get out in that lovely sunshine hun  

Shaz-Thawing vibes going out to your little frostie    

Bethan-good luck honey, Lynn is right you were on the valentines thread with us   

MrsS-Well done for getting this far   good luck for testing   

Alisha    hope your looking forward to starting sweetie  

Hello and        to everyone else


----------



## ready4Family

Lynn, welcome to the 2ww!  I think you and MrsSO3 test the same day?  That's also good with blasts since you cut a few days off the 2ww.  Glad that dh is pampering you!  So have you had a chance to watch Dallas yet?  Great that you don't have the pessaries or injections.  I'm rooting for you!  I'm doing well thanks..just counting down the days.

barty1, wonderful to hear from you and see that fet does work.  Congrats on your wonderful children.

Paris, it is lovely over here (I'm actually in Canada), but am so paranoid during the 2ww that I'm staying indoors lying down , at least for the first few days (and of course, staying near ff).  Hope you're doing well.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MrsS03

Evening ladies,

Welcome to the 2ww Lynn     We share the same test day!! 

Ready, how are you coping with your son? Does he wonder what's going on? What have/are you watching today? I sat and watched Out of Africa this afternoon...took up nearly 3 hours!

Paris, how are you doing? 

Thanks for your wishes Barty. It's very encouraging to see that we can make it if we're patient...

Shaz, it's very scary waiting to learn whether the thaw was successful. How many frosties have you got?

Sam and everyone else, it won't be long til you're on the 2ww    

It's very tiring not doing anything all day!!! Have had to tell a few white lies today with my mum phoning and my sister...  I feel bad but know it's for the best that they don't know yet.

Apart from tired, I feel OK, a bit hot (think it's the weather!) and a few twinges but not going to think too much into that. Probably my ovaries trying to work out what the hell is going on with all these drugs!!

Speak to you all later.
 xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

MrsSO3, dh is wonderful with our son and I just do what I can.  He picks him up from daycare for me and feeds him (I made ahead on the weekend) and baths him.  We just tell him my tummy hurts so i need to lie down, but that doesn't stop him from throwing things at me (he's a boy).  But otherwise, he'll just bring a book to my side and I'll read to him.  (He's at daycare during the day).  I spend the morning watching the talk shows (Regis, The View, etc) and also watch the baby shows (dangerous if I've feeling negative).  I also have St Elsewhere on DVD.  Great to find a good movie to watch..helps pass the time.  I forget...for how long are you off?  It's so hard having to lie isn't it?  Am hoping the hotness is a sign...with our son, my stomach was very hot so that was a sign.

Lynn, how was the rest of your day yesterday? Taking it easy?

NOt much new here (what can be new if I'm just watching tv and reading?).  My back is feeling a little better.  It's pretty hot out here (apparently) so am glad I'm not going to work.  I'd be nervous getting into the car after it's been sitting in the sun all day (i.e. need to avoid saunas)

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## MrsS03

It's quiet on here today...

I'm not lying down much anymore Ready. I'm taking it easy watching tv and surfing the net and did drive to the shop at lunchtime. Tomorrow I may do a little more and maybe a short walk after taking my crinone gel (supposed to be good) as I'm sure getting the blood circulating will do me some good.

I did a bit of work earlier (lying on the bed with my laptop - not sure how good having the laptop and wireless nearby though...) and will do some more tomorrow.

How's everyone else doing?

Emotions are swinging from positive to negative very quickly and keep trying to think of all the things I'll do if this turns out to be negative.

Love, hugs and   to all.
xxx


----------



## ready4Family

MrsSO3, you're right..it is very quiet over here.  Was just about to sign off but saw your post.  Good that you're slowly doing things other than lying around.  I'm mostly still lying down, but that's more my paranoia.  Must feel great to get out.  Is a laptop bad?  That's all I've been using this week (since it's downstairs near the sofa).  I know what you mean by going from positive to negative.  I keep looking for signs even though I know it's way too early, and look at my tummy wondering if anythign is happening in there.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Sorry I've been neglecting you.    I'm doing good thanks, feeling quite positive at the moment, who knows how long that will last.  

Ready - How's your back now honey?  You need to get Dallas honey, I'm totally addicted.    If the weather's good you could it outside for a change, our weather up here has been pretty awful, rain, rain and well even more rain.  It's grim up north.     hope your okay chick.  

Mrs SO3 - How's my cycle buddy doing today?  Can't believe we test on the same day. Won't be long now for you honey, one week to go.  hope your okay as well.    Try stay positive, easier said than done.  

Barty - Hi honey.  You give us hope, great to hear some success stores like Emma says. 

Emma - How are you today?  Is your phone still stinking?    

Hope your all well.

Lynn xx


----------



## jaynee

morning girls,

*mrsS, Lynn and ready* hope you are all taking it easy  

as for me I'm off for a scan this morning fingers crossed everything will be ready to get started

Hi to everyone else i have missed.

Sam xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All  

Sam-       for your scan honey  

Lynn-No my phone doesnt smell anymore thank god    the oil seapage has stopped after i wiped it with vinegar   hope your ok honey and not going     

Ready-I would recommend the Dallas box set, Lynn copied me and another cycle buddie in feb by buying it      

MrsS-    to you too 


Well going to my clinic to pick up my drugs today so will be skiving early from work   hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Lynn08

Emma - I'm totally addicted to Dallas, Now I know what you and Fudgey were going on about.    I'm not going too   yet.    Hope you get your drugs okay and have a good holiday weekend.  I'm working unfortunately.  

Sam - Good luck with your scan.  

Lynn xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Lynn-Your working   what do you do then for a living, or dare i ask


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Yeah ... down reg blood okay, lining 8.6 mm triple stripe, start progesterone pessaries tomorrow morning for FET in Sudney 29 May.. still trying to decide 1 or 2 frosties...DP only sees  how cute it owuld be to have twins... but she doesnt have to do any of the work next 9 months.....

Wishing everyone else on FET just now extra good sticky luck        

Starifsh3
New Zealand


----------



## MrsS03

Morning ladies,

Ready, it's funny all the thoughts and emotions that you cycle through. I keep thinking I should write them down! In fact I think I will later...I've been sort of keeping a diary this time! Keep    

Lynn, glad you are doing OK. It's great to have a cycle buddy. What have you got planned for the long weekend? Keep    

Good luck with scan Sam. Hope you can progress to the next stage  

Have a great weekend Paris. When do you start the drugs?

Good luck on Sunday Starfish     How many frosties have you got? Hope the thaw goes well.

I'm OK. Done a bit of work this morning (working from home) but now surfing with my pillow over my stomach keeping it nice and warm still whilst I can! One minute thinking it's worked and the next thinking it's not worked at all. Slightly delicate stomach this morning. It would have been my due date tomorrow so we're going to take a drive out to the coast or somewhere. Will be glad to get out of the house and will be nice to do something together. Don't think I'll be too sad...

My hellish week almost over...(genetics appt on Monday; thaw and ET on Tues; DD tomorrow...)

Have a good weekend everyone. Shame the forecast is so miserable...at least will keep us in doors relaxing! The test will be whether DH does any house work  

 to all. xxxxx
p.s. sorry for rambling on!


----------



## Lynn08

Afternoon ladies  

Have I been skiving today or what?!    Don't answer that.  

Emma - I work as a medical secretary in a very busy neurology department in one of the hospitals in Glasgow.  I'm one of the nice ones.    What did you think I did for a living you rascal you.    Love ya really.  

Mrs S03 - I've nothing planned yet so far for the weekend, I'm working on Monday, let's hope its quiet.  Hope your doing okay and not going too  

Starfish - It's a dilemma isn't it.  Wishing you all the best for Sunday honey.  I had only one blast transferred on Wed, I was told I had a 60-70% chance of a pregnancy with one blast.  I only had one embie transferred for my first IVF in March and even though I had a very early mc, I still got a positive.  It's entirely up to you.  Good luck  

I really must go and get some work done.  Bye girls

Lynn xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Lynn, no need to apologize..just post when you can.  Keep up the positive feelings.  It'll help.  My back is doing better thanks.  (I was so angry at dh since he's seen me limping since Monday and hasn't once asked how it's been...Men!).  So glad Dallas is keeping you occupied...it is a great one!  You're back at work now?  I think you said you're returning Thurs.  It's actually been quite hot up here the past couple days so am avoiding outside since the clinic said to avoid "saunas" and hot showers.  Am hating the cold (or slightly warm) showers, but it's worth it.  Rain Rain go away...come again some other day (ha ha).

sam jane, thanks for the note.  Good luck on today's scan.  Hope everything goes great and you can start! 

Paris, you're right...the box sets these days are fantastic.  You can watch any old show.  I've bought myself St Elsewhere which is keeping me busy.  I know you said you're having blasts transfered but where are you in the cycle?  Is et coming up soon?

starfish3, best of luck to you with Sunday's ET.  You'll be entering the 2ww soon.  It's a hard decision isn't it how many.  It's all a gamble.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

MrsSO3, there's actually a section with member diaraies where some keep a daily diary and post it.  It's a great idea to write everything down.  So you're stomach is feeling different?  I don't feel much..just want a sign!  Good to keep busy and do something nice with dh tomorrow...hope you're ok.  And ramble all you want.  That's what we're here for.

I'm still planning on taking it easy this weekend and then return to work on Monday.  I'm sure dh and ds will be in and out as it's not fair to make then sit in and veg too.  TV on the weekend sucks though...so St Elsewhere, here I come.  It's awful though..in my negative moments, I don't know how many episodes to leave for next time.

Have a good wekeend.  Nice that you have a long one over there.  (Ours was lat wekend)


----------



## jaynee

Thanks for the good luck wishes today girls  

scan went well lining was 9.7 (is good ?) so i only have to do two more days of spray,
then change to the pessaries. have to ring clinic on Wednesday morning then hopefully
if my little    survive the thaw transfer should be in the afternoon
got everything crossed till then.

Starfish it looks like i will be a couple of days behind you, it will be good to have someone
to go through the 2ww with

hope every one has a nice weekend 

Sam xx


----------



## ready4Family

sam jane, great news on your scan.  Only a few more days now and then you'll have the transfer. Taking time off or returning to work?


----------



## jaynee

hi *Ready*,

no i am taking the time off, how about you

sam xx


----------



## starfish3

Hi babymakers

Sam Jane - be great to have someone to share 2ww with. DP doesnt really get the ins and outs of it all, most of it passes right on by.... You will be 2 days behind me I think due to time zoning. Keep in touch.   

Lynn and Mrs S03 - I will be away with only public access internet having my FET when you have your tests - wishing both the best of luck and    
Thinking of you two while I am lying low 

Ready4Family - hang in there, sure time is dragging now... hoping it passes quick and keeping sticky thoughts for you   

Keep in touch, stay positive...
Starfish 3 New Zealand


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

sam jane, our transfer was this past Monday (a holiday here) and I took the rest of the week off. But am back at work on Monday.  It's gonna be a slow week (espeically since I'm not very busy at work now).  You taking the 2 weeks off?  Got stuff to keep you busy?

starfish, so you'll be having your fet around the 1st?  Not too far off for you.  Thanks for the good luck wishes..and right back at you.  

Not much new here.  Dh and son are home today (but have gone out for the afternoon) so have a bit of company.  My stomach today has been funny...kind of warm and tired...like I need to lie down.  Not sure if that's a good thing or not..just feel like it doesn't want to relax.  Dh and I had a fight today (but all is ok now).  I was angry because he's barely been talking to me these past few days.  He said he's been wanting to give me space since he knows how emotional I am with all the hormones.  That's fair I guess, but kind of want to go through this together.  Anyays, we both explained and things are fine.  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  I'm back at work on Monday and would rather be at home with talk shows and reading.


----------



## Lynn08

Afternoon ladies

Ready - how are you?  Are you looking forward to going back to work?  Any symptoms yet?  Sorry for all these questions honey.  I've absolutely no symptoms whatsoever.  Who knows what's going on with my body at the moment.  I'm so hoping my wee blast is settling in nice and snug.  Hope your okay and things are good with your and DH.  Men eh??

Starfish - Thanks for your kind wishes honey.  All the best for this cycle.    Keep in touch.  

SamJane - Good luck for Wed honey.     

Speak soon ladies.

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi everyone,

It's quiet here over the weekend...that's good cause you must all be keeping busy.

Lynn, I'm ok thanks, and you? The wait is so hard isn't it?  Don't you just wish we could see into our stomachs and could tell what is going on.  Dh and I are good thanks...the fight didn't last.  I just had the tired stomach yesterday, but nothing today.  I return to work tomorrow...blah!  Hope you're doing well.  That's great that your 2ww is shortened with blasts!

Today is my last quiet day at home, as it's back to work tomorrow.  Really wish I could be off work next week, but that would mean burning another 5 days vacation (ontop of the 4 I took this past week).  Work is boring now so it's gonna be a long week.  Then I test next MOnday.  Why does test day always fall on a work day

As mentioned to Lynn, yesterday I had the tired stomach feeling (which I had last time), but today I don't feel that and feel completley normal.  So now am worrying that something was happening but now it's not.  (I'll always have that fear since last time our positive turned negative a few days later).  Sometimes I just wish I could look into the future to spare the ups and downs.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## starfish3

Hi ALL

Less than 24 hours now to FET. Decided on only 1 embryo after much debate and just had a call a little while ago to say it has thawed okay. Off to bed early 8pm and off to airport to fly to Sydney 4am - yawn... FET in early afternoon ...back to NZ next morning.

Sam Jane - good luck for your FET.. let me know how you go.

Keep positive everyone....
Cheers
Starfish3 NZ


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies 

Starfish3 - Good luck with FET     going to be a busy time for you.

Sam Jane - Same too you good luck and I hope your    thaw and are back where they belong soon.  

Lynn and Ready sending you   hope you are both well.

MrsS03 - Not long now  

Gosh so much going on with this thread hard to keep up,Maybe someone could do an update,I would but suffer with PC problems(dont understand them)  

Happy thoughts to you all  

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

starfish, that's rough that you have to fly elsewhere to have your transfer.  I take it you moved since your last ivf? Hope all went well with the transfer and you little one is back at home.  Wishing you all the best.

shaz, oh no, hope your pc is back to normal soon.  Someone used to create a master list of where everyone was at and it was very helpful.  Hope you're doing well.

Well, I'm back at work now and I feel the exact same as when I left. Am feeling negative and am pretty sure it hasn't worked. One more week to find out for sure.  Got a lot of emails to catch up on after a week so i should go (just wanted to see what was up over here at ff first).  Will post again.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening ladies

Ready - How was your first day back at work honey?  thinking of you.  Try stay positive, hard I know. I am not feeling at all positive today, I have totally convinced myself that it hasn't worked and I have got some AF pains now.  Feeling pretty sad at the moment.   Hope your okay.  

Shaz - How are you honey?  Hope your okay.  As mentioned to Ready, I'm feeling pretty cr** at the moment.  

Starfish -  Good luck with your FET honey.  Thinking of you.  

Sam Jane - How are you?  hope your okay as well honey.  

Sorry for sounding so down girls, but I just feeling really sad at the moment.    Speak soon girls

Lynn xx


----------



## MrsS03

Morning ladies,

 Lynn. I know exactly how you are feeling. I'm convinced it hasn't worked and if I ever have a positive thought then I bring myself down to earth saying it's just the drugs that are making me feel like this/that...it's so frustrating isn't it?

Shaz, hope you are keeping well? It's nice to see people who it has worked for.

Good luck Starfish with your transfer    

Are you feeling better on the pills now Sam Jane (I presume you're taking something like progynova?). The next few weeks will fly by  

Ready, how is work going? Hope you've got enough to take your mind off things. How are you feeling? Hope the signs are positive ones    

I'm feeling all over the place and very tempted to go out and buy a HPT and test tomorrow or Thursday but am SOOOO scared of it being negative. Didn't sleep well at all last night. 

Will attempt to put a list together of where everyone is...just give me a little while, hope to have it by end of the day.

MrsS xxxx


----------



## MrsS03

Spangle122 said:


> *MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*
> 
> ​*Waiting to start*​
> kasa - waiting for AF May/June
> 
> Paris74
> 
> sarah31everhopeful - waiting for AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cycling*​
> MJP - transfer date May 29th
> 
> Flo-jo - transfer date May 29th
> 
> Samjane - Had scan, lining OK. Transfer Date - ??
> 
> bethan jane - ET approx June 18th
> 
> carol d - Baseline scan June 12th
> 
> 
> ​
> *2 Week Wait*​
> MrsS03 - Test June 1st
> 
> Lynn08- Test June 1st
> 
> Ready4family - Test June 4th
> 
> Starfish3 - FET May 29th; Test June ??
> 
> 
> 
> *Results*​
> *Alisha* -
> *Spangle122* -
> *beanie35* -
> *Shabba *
> *Shaz 72 *
> ​


​


----------



## MrsS03

Let me know if anything needs changing on the list! Apologies if I've missed anyone.


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all, 

Lynn, I'm with you in that it's hard to stay positive.  So sorry you're feeling so down too.  The wait is just cruel.  AF type cramps could be a sign too to don't give up.  Hugs to you.  First day back at work was ok thanks...enough to keep me busy, but not too much the rest of the week.  How are you doing at work?  Finding it helpful to keep your mind off it?  (Don't know about you, but when at work, I still think about it more than I think about work).

MrsSO3, it's a tough one deciding whether to do a htp or not.  Last time I did one and got a negative, but then got a positive at the clinic the next day (which was 2 days before I was supposed to test at the clinic).  So if you do decide to test early on a hpt, try and not be upset if it shows negative as it may be too early to read.  Thanks for updating the list.  Great job!  It's helpful seeing where everyone is at. 

Another day at work.  I'd rather be at home with books and tv since I'm not so busy at work these days.  Am still feeling completley normal so am feeling quite negative about it...and we have no frosties left so we'll have to go through the whole ivf process again.  For the first time this morning, I thought about how I don't want Monday (i.e test day) to come as at the moment, it's still unknown, but on Monday I'll be devastated.  

Last cycle this time I started to itch like mad from the progesterone injections.  My doctor changed the base (from sesame oil to castor oil) and so far I'm doing ok.  So am glad I'm don't seem to be having a reaction to this one.  Hopefully I didn't jinx myself.
Hope everyone is doing well.  Sending positive vibes to all.


----------



## jaynee

MrsS,

if all goes well transfer will be tomorrow OMG  

Sam xx


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi ladies well MrsSO3 you can add me to the 2wW list - Bourn had to thaw 4 blasts but 2 made it and after a bit of fiddling around had them transferred at 12 today.  Will be positive about it until proven otherwise I am now pg.  On the sofa today, trying to chill out luckily the weather is grotty so have no wish to get outside.  Anyhow test day is 8th June so roll on 10 days time.

Sam Jane - hope all goes well tomorrow

         

this will work

LOL

Flo-Jo x


----------



## MrsS03

Good luck     with your 2ww Flo Jo and welcome to the   club!  What problems/fiddling did you have? They had problems with getting the catheter into the cavity so had to change it for us last week!
Enjoy taking it easy, but you sound like me and will get frustrated not being able to do much?

   for tomorrow Sam Jane. Hope the embies thaw OK. When are they taking them out? Have everything crossed for you.

Ready, you've almost convinced me to stay away from HPTs...along with a few others who've had similar experiences to you. Pleased to hear you are better on the injections this time. You're over half way there now    

Lynn, hope you are doing OK? Maybe staying away to stop thinking about it all...I know I should be    

Will post updated list later.

xxx


----------



## jaynee

*MrsS* i have to ring the clinic after 11am tomorrow to see if they have survived the thaw   how long does it take to them to thaw i have no idea  stay away from the pee sticks  

*Flo-jo* good luck for the 2ww  

*Ready and Lynn *i hope you both are OK

Sam xx


----------



## Flo-jo

MRSSO3  - sounds like the same probs - the soft catheter wouldn't "go round the corner" so had to change to a harder one!!  Oh well all done now - Jeremy Kyle show really is pants!!

Flo-Jo x


----------



## ready4Family

Sneaking in a post at lunch.

sam jane, good luck to you for tomorrow.  Do you have lots of books to read during the 2ww?

Flo-jo, great news that you have 2 blasts on board.  Take it easy and let dh look after you.  And keep up the positve until proven otherwise.

MrsSO3, didn't mean to scare you from the hpt..just a warning not to take it for what it is if it shows negative...especially since testing before the test date.  It's so tempting though isn't it?  

starfish, how did your transfer today?  Wishing you all the best and hope your flights were ok.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Ready - Hope your keeping your mind on work today.    Seriously though, hope your doing okay.    I feel much better today thanks.  I got myself into a right mess last night with crying hysterically.  I had just convinced myself AF was coming and it hadnt worked and to make matters worse I was at home myself, DH was working night shift.  I feel better today, still have the odd AF twinge, just wish I could go to sleep and wake up on Friday and I would know one way or the other.    Sorry for rambling.    Hope your okay.  

Sam Jane - How are you today?  Hope your okay chick.    Hoping your embies thaw okay.    

Mrs S - How are you?  I was so tempted to buy pee sticks today but I resisted. It won't be long now for both of us.     I'm feeling better today thank you.    

Flo-Jo - Welcome to the 2ww honey.  Take it easy chick.,   

A big hello to everyone I've missed, sending us all some       

Good night girls

Lynn xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz72

MrsS03 Im happy to see the BFP next to my name but not there yet ET Friday the 8th of june hope your mistake is good luck for me  

Lynn - step away from the sticks   

Sam Jane - Good luck with thaw    

Ready - Stay postive not long to go   

Off down the sounds tonight for 5 days to stay with my parents,good relaxing time before ET.Hope I can get near my dads computer to check on everyone.

Sending   from way over here in New Zealand Shaz xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Can I join you!
I already know one or two of you from other threads.
I would have joined you all much sooner, but I aws still down regging and felt I would have struggled to jump between all the different threads without going completely off my trolley trying to remember everyone!
I haven't really read all your posts yet so will take me a day or two to catch up, but I am starting my tablets for building up my lining tomorrow and have a scan on 11th June and hopefully e.t. later that week.

love
Shazi x


----------



## MrsS03

*MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*

  ​*Waiting to start*​kasa - waiting for AF May/June

Paris74

sarah31everhopeful - waiting for AF



  

*Cycling*​
MJP - transfer date May 29th  

Samjane - Transfer Date - 30th May  

Shaz 72 - Transfer Date June 8th  

shazicowfan - Scan June 11th  

bethan jane - ET approx June 18th  

carol d - Baseline scan June 12th  


  ​
*2 Week Wait*​
MrsS03 - Test June 1st   

Lynn08- Test June 1st   

Ready4family - Test June 4th   

Flo-jo - Test June 8th   

Starfish3 - FET May 29th; Test June ??   

  

*Results*​
*Alisha* -  
*Spangle122* -  
*beanie35* -  
*Shabba *  
​


----------



## MrsS03

Shaz, I'm so sorry   I was obviously confusing you with someone else. Have a lovely 5 days away. My sister is leaving NZ today and heading to Fiji. She's been on a round the world tour for several months.

Welcome shazi. Good luck with the tablets. Hope you feel better on them than DR'ing - I know I did.

Well done Lynn for staying away     Do you have blood test or HPT on Friday? Pleased to hear you were a bit more positive yesterday.

Enjoying the daytime TV Flo Jo? Hope the days go quickly for you.

Ready, how are you? Not too long now. You didn't scare me but a couple of people said the same so know it's for the best. Have booked Friday afternoon off work to wait for the dreaded phone call.

   Sam Jane. Hope those frosties are nice and strong this morning hon.

Not much to report here. I've definitely decided to stay away from the pee sticks so happier now. Woke up this morning and said to DH -only 2 days to go! He is so unphased by it all and think he's convinced it's not worked (have not told him any of the symptoms as I think they're all my body playing tricks and the drugs etc).

Have a good day all.
xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Lynn, my heart goes out to you being so upset and alone with dh at work.  This is just so hard, reading into everything we feel (or don't).  You're so close to test date.  Hang in there and try and think positive (easy to say, but I don't tend to myself).  AF type feeling could be a good sign too.  I read a member diary yesterday (don't remember which one) and she was sure af was coming and she got a bfp.  

shaz, have a great relaxing holiday.  What a great prelude for ET as you'll be going into it relaxed.

Shazicowfan, you're more than welcome to the thread any time you're ready.  There are so many helpful and applicable threads that it's hard to limit.  Looking forward to getting to know you through the fet journey.

samjane, good luck with today's transfer.  Let us know how it goes.

MrsSO3, not much longer for you.  Great idea to take time off on your test date.  For me, the test date has always fallen on a work day and I just sit and stare at the phone.  It's torture.  What kind of symptoms do you have?  Wishing you all the best and hope to hear good news on Friday.

I've felt kind of silly, but the past few days at the end of the day at work, I've been turning on the car, cranking up the air conditioning and then standing outside the car for a few minutes.  I'm so worried cause they said to avoid 'saunas' and hot baths, etc and the car gets so hot sitting in the sun all day.  Am probably over dueing it, but would rather be safe than sorry.  Anyone else have this problem?

Nothing new to report here.  Am quite convinced it hasn't worked though since I'm comparing to my last two positives.  Both were different but I did have signs.  Am already figuring out that I'll probably return to the clinic next weekend to discuss ivf again as af tends to come around 4 days after stopping the meds.


----------



## jaynee

thanks for the messages girls,

well* bish*and* bosh* are on board and i am now on the 2ww well in my case 16 day wait why why why can any one shed some light.

hope your all OK

sam


----------



## ready4Family

Great news sam jane!  Love the names!    That's just cruel making you wait an extra 2 days.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Hiya Girls..

I had 2 frozen blasts transfered yesterday and will be testing June 7th!   

[fly]GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!![/fly]

MrsS please can you move me to 2ww on the list and  for Friday!   

Maria xxx


----------



## dhikki

Hello everyone, please can i join in? Ready4family told me about this thread and told me to pop in!

I have posted elswhere, i am due to go for my baseline scan on 12th June to see what my cysts are up to! And then hope to come away with my provera ready to start!

I have three frosties waiting for me at st Bart's in London. This will be my last attempt. 

Looking forward to joining you all if thats OK??

Love always Donna 

and good luck to all of you what ever stages your at!!


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Donna - Welcome honey, we're a friendly bunch of girls on here.  

Maria - Glad your transfer went well honey, good luck for test day.    

Sam - I have got no idea at all why you're being asked to wait 16 days, as if 14 wasn't bad enough.    Love the names.  

Ready - Try be positive hun (listen to me eh?  I wasn't saying that a couple of days ago ), you just never know chick, you never know.  Sending you loads of         Hang in there, it won't be long now. I need you be strong for me when I have another hissy fit.      Take care.  

Mrs S - I take a urine sample to the hospital on Fri morning and they call me in the afternoon.  Is'nt it funny how men think?  My DH said to me this morning "don't know why your getting your knickers in a knot for, it's bl**dy worked"  Charming eh.  I think it was meant with the best intentions.  Only 2 more sleeps to go for us.  Hang in there chick, we're nearly there.                    

A big hello to everyone I've missed.  Off to do my ironing now.    Will watch a bit of corrie as well.  Speak soon ladies.  

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

MJP, yah on your 2 frozen blasts.  Wishing you all the best in your 2ww (or less) wait.  You working or taking it easy?

Donna, wonderful to see you've joined us gals over here!   I think you'll find it really useful going through this with others who really understand.  Wishing you all the best.

Lynn, thanks...you're right...I guess you never know till you get the true results.  We'll be strong for each other in our hissy fits.  I'm thinking of you and MrsSO3 as you're both so close...sending you both positive vibes!


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Thought I sent an update yesterday from the airport in Syndey but doesnt seem to ahve made it to the board. Had 1 snowbaby transferred Tuesday 29th may - just about to divide into 14 cells at that time. Homea gain in NZ now... day 3into 2ww... few lower abdo cramps .. nothing else to report... still positive at this stage.

Positive thoughts to all those on 2ww and some due to test soon Ready and MrsS....go luck gals...

Cheers
Starfish3 (Sharyn) in NZ


----------



## Lynn08

Starfish - Glad ET went well honey, welcome to the 2ww.

Mrs S- Wishing you all the best of luck for test day tomorrow         

Will be back later with more personals.  

AHHHHH, this time tomorrow I will know, praying for my BFP.            

Lynn xxx


----------



## MrsS03

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the   2ww Sam Jane, MJP and Starfish3. Take it easy and a good tip for those resting, have a cushion/pillow on your stomach to keep it warm        

Sam - do you do HPT or blood test? If it's a HPT that's probably why they make you wait a couple of days longer?

Welcome Donna. There's a manageable bunch of us on here. Good luck in a couple of weeks for your baseline scan   Cysts aren't usually a problem with FET.

Lynn   that's funny your DH is the opposite to me! Care to swap symptoms? Mine are, tiredness, hot flushes, twinges in stomach, slight shortness of breath...and that's about it. No sore (.)(.) really, feel occasional stabbing pains but that's all. Only one more sleep to go         I will have to get DH to drive me for the blood test in the morning because I think I'll crash the car if I have to (was worried about my mind drifting off).

How are you doing Ready? Managing to keep busy at work? Not long now. Have you got anything nice planned for the weekend to take your mind off test day? Think positive        

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## MrsS03

*MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*

  ​*Waiting to start*
kasa - waiting for AF May/June

Paris74

sarah31everhopeful - waiting for AF

  

*Cycling*​

Shaz 72 - Transfer Date June 8th  

shazicowfan - Scan June 11th  

bethan jane - ET approx June 18th  

carol d - Baseline scan June 12th  

dhikki - Baseline scan June 12th  



  ​
*2 Week Wait*​
MrsS03 - Test June 1st   

Lynn08- Test June 1st   

Ready4family - Test June 4th   

Flo-jo - Test June 8th   

Starfish3 - FET May 29th; Test June ??   

MJP - Test June 7th  

Samjane - Test June 14th?  


  

*Results*​
*Alisha* -  
*Spangle122* -  
*beanie35* -  
*Shabba *  
​


----------



## Lynn08

Mrs S - I've absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. I had terrible AF pains on Tues and was convinced AF was imminent.  Who know??    I'm taking no medicines though.  wishing you all the best for tomorrow.  My DH has taken the day off work tomorrow as have I, so he can drive me to the hospital and be with me when I get the result.  

Take care

Lynn xx


----------



## MrsS03

Oh Lynn all sounds very positive then if you have no sign of AF if you are not taking any drugs. I'm sure that's what is causing most of mine!

Going for a walk at lunchtime to get soem fresh air whilst it's not raining.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

starfish, welcome back.  Wonderful news on your embryo!  Sounds really well developed.  Hope it wasn't too much of a pain to travel for the procedure.  Wishing you lots of positive thoughts too. 

Lynn, 1 day to go.  I will be thinking of you, and hope to hear good news.  I'll keep sneaking in a peak (at work) to check up on you and MrsSO3 tomorrow.  Good luck hun.

MrsSo3, I also wish you all the best for tomorrow.  Can you believe you've waited so long and now the test day is just a day away?  Good idea to get dh to drive you.  Sounds like you have some symptoms.  (I never had the sore (.)(.)  either).  Sending you positive vibes and will also check in on  you.  I'm doing ok thanks.  No plans at the moment for the weekend, but nothing too strenous...not until we know for sure.

Last night I started feeling af type pains and still feel them today so am feeling pretty down (even told dh I wanted to be alone last night when he came in to watch tv with me).  I'm sure it's the meds that are keeping af away (or who knows, maybe it'll come in the next few days).  Can't believe we'll probably have to go through the whole ivf process again.


----------



## Lynn08

Ready - Please try stay positive honey.    I had terrible AF pains on Tuesday and convinced it was all over.  You still never know.    Thinking of you.  

Mrs S - Did you enjoy your walk at lunchtime, maybe take your mind off things for the moment.   DH was going to cut the grass last night and I asked him to leave it for me to do tomorrow, I need to keep busy while I'm waiting for hospital to ring me.    Think I'm finally losing the plot, eh?  Don't answer that.  

Speak soon girls

Lynn xxx


----------



## MrsS03

Ready and remember to keep some     I totally understand the defense mechanism kicking in now though, planning for the next go. I've been thinking that too  

Lynn, I don't think my DH would allow me to do the grass, just in case! I've not been allowed to clean with any products the last 10 days or even paint my nails   He's a bit OTT! Lots of     and everything crossed for tomorrow. What time will the hospital phone?

I have to go in anytime between 8.15 and 11am and then last time I got them to phone me back (quicker than trying to get through to them) and so they'd phoned just after 1pm (but we'd gone out for lunch to take some time up) and eventually spoke to them at just before 2pm...OMG I'm so nervous thinking and writing it now....

Let's hope June is the month for FET'ers        

xxxx


----------



## jaynee

MrsS and Lynn

good luck for you both for tomorrow         i really hope June is the month  

Sam xx


----------



## Lynn08

Mrs S - I need to go to the hospital before 10 am tomorrow and they will phone me after 2 pm with the results.  I am so nervous talking about it as well, my tummy is churning.  

GOOD LUCK honey.  

No doubt I'll be back on later.  

Lynn x


----------



## ready4Family

MrsSO3 and Lynn, am getting nervous for you guys tomorrow.  I'm sure the next 24 hours are the longest.  Adn don't you hate how they make you wait so long?  Will be thinking of you two and hope to hear good news.    

PS - Lynn, like MrsSO3, I'd also stay away from hard manual housework if you can.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Good luck MrsS and Lynn for tomorrow!!       

I went straight back to work the day after transfer and I'm working right up til day before testing. Then I'm off test day and the week following  Feeling really well this time, FET is sooooo much easier than a full cycle and I'm feeling so much more positive and relaxed this time.

Good Luck dance for you girlies tomorrow, keeping it all crossed for you! 

[fly]          [/fly]

Maria xxx


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls

Just want to say a big thank you for all your good luck messages for tomorrow.   The nerves are really kicking in now.    I'm taking tomorrow off work cos I know I'll be emotional no matter what the result. 

Mrs S - Hoping and praying that we both get that BFP tomorrow.       

Take care ladies, I couldn't have done this without all of you.  

Speak tomorrow

Lynn xxxxxxx


----------



## starfish3

Lynn and Mrs S

Thinking of you and wishing all the best luck for your tests. Stay strong ladies.

Day 4 of 2WW for me - not too bad until last few days is it?
      

Take care
Starfish 3 (Sharyn)


----------



## shaz72

Lynn and Mrs S 

good luck today    hope to log in later to see the good news,

Starfish - Day 4 how are you feeling,it really hits on the 2nd week of the 2ww good luck and keep in touch.    

Scan on Mon then hopefully ET on the friday.Not coping to well with the Viagra getting really bad headaches and hot flushes but hey it will all be worth it in the end.  

Hi to all Shaz xx


----------



## Shabba

Just popped in to say Hi !!!

and good luck to Lynn & Mrs S for today -    
  

Sharon x


----------



## starfish3

Hi Shaz

Glad to hear you are approaching take off! Interested that you are having viagra... doesnt seem to be common in Australia. Are you with Christchurch Clinic.      

End of day 4 for me - had cramps last night for a few hours but not noticed anything of note today... just have to wait like everyone else and see what  happens. ? Have this unrealistic expectation that I will "just know" when I'm pregnant , though it wasnt like that last time in reality.....  

Should be some new, hopefully good about Lynn and Mrs S when I log on in the morning... keeping everything crossed for you two    

Ready4Family - keep going hon...   

Sam Jane - did you transfer? When is your 2ww up? Sent you a private message but didnt hear back? Not sure if you got it. 

Pacing and already tired of waiting... at least get sleep in tomorrow as no work now for 4 days... help to pass the time

Stay strong
Starfish3 (Sharyn)


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys

Well AF has finally arrived so I start d/r 16th June yippeee!!  

*Starfish3* - The tww I hated it last time, all that nicker twitching  sending you lots of positive vibes hun.

*Lynn and Mrs S* - Good luck for today   

*Maria* - I was debating working through this cycle, but can't make my mind up??

*ready4Family, shaz 72, Shabba,* a huge hello to you all, sorry if I missed anyone.

Take Care

Sarah x


----------



## Lynn08

Hi Girls

Just to let you all know it was a BFN for me.  Absolutey gutted.   

Willl post later girls.  

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

First...Lynn and MrsSO3, am thinking of you both today and wishing you both all the best.  Really feel like i know you girls and so want it to work for both of you.

starfish, we all hope for signs so that we know we're pregnant.  That's what's so torturous about the 2ww. Another day down for you so one less day wait.   So you went back to work?  I took last week off and am back this week.  Wishing you lots of luck.

shaz, so sorry the meds are giving you such awful side affects.  Only about a week for you until ET so hang in there.  

sarah, yah for AF.  Great news that you can start the process.  

My test is on Monday and I decided that if i don't get booked for any meetings on Monday, then I'm going to ask to work from home.  I think it'll help the long wait (my clinic doesn't usually call until 2pm or 3pm) and then I'll get the news at home.  I remember in the past trying to get to teh washroom discretely so I could have a good cry.   Still not feeling very positive, but I guess you never know.


----------



## ready4Family

Oh Lynn.  I think we were posting at the same time so I missed your response.  Am so sorry for you hun.  It's just devastating...I really wanted it to happen for you.  The ups and downs are just awful and I'm so sorry it's not this time.  My MIL always says that "it's not IF but WHEN".  SO just keep that in mind and don't give up.  Sending you big hugs


----------



## jaynee

*Lynn*

i'm so sorry   

this whole thing can be a right s**t.

Sam xx


----------



## MrsS03

Lynn    I know exactly how you are feeling as BFN for us too    

Good luck Ready for Monday     We need some more good news on this thread.

   to everyone else too.


----------



## jaynee

Mrs S,

im so sorry    

love sam xx


----------



## sarah30

*Mrs S and Lynne* - I am so sorry about your      you must both be gutted !!!

*ready4family* - yes start d/r on June 16th, AF was very sore but glad it arrived. I was very hung over yesterday went out to a Gay Club with my brother !! (last night out for a while I hope !!)

Take Care all

Sarah x


----------



## Lynn08

Mrs S - just read your news, I'm so so sorry honey.  Our time WILL come.   

Speak soon

Lynn xxx


----------



## ready4Family

MrsSO3, I am so upset by your news too.  As Lynn said, your time will come.  What a sad day.  It's so devastating.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Mrs S and Lynn

So very sorry BIG HUGS to you both   

Maria x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
I have just joined you and my computer has crashed so I can't catch up yet. ( Borrowing one just now)
I just wanted to say I am so sorry to Lynn and Mrs S and to everyone else, I will do personals as soon as I am back on line

love
Shazi x


----------



## starfish3

Good morning all

Got up early to see ow Mrs S and Lynn got on - so sorry ladies.  Wishing you lots of strength and  sending you lots of cyber   .Know you will be feeling very low now but dont give up!

Ready - not long to go now. We need some positive results on this board - lets hoping you will have BFP on Monday. Hoping you find plenty to keep busy with over the weekend.

Day 5 2ww for me now -looking for every little sign but no it will all mean nothing -- overactive radar and drugs...the sun is shining and I have a few days rostered off work now.. just wanna get out there and do what I would normally do.. the garden and gym/yoga... none of that for now... trying hard not to eat instead....

Catchya all tomorrow
Best wishes to all
Starfish3 (Sharyn)


----------



## shaz72

Mrs S and Lynn sorry to hear your news, sending you both   life can be so s**t 

Starfish - yes im at the Christchurch Clinic and hoping our last 2   make the thaw.My clinic has only used Viagra twice and both times resulted in PG,they say it cant be proven that viagra did it but im willing to try anything,came at our cost of $263.00 for 12 tabs   maybe you could pm me your cellphone number and I could txt to see how your doing.

Sarah30 - great AF arrived   Im a bit hungover today you would think we would learn by now,yes last weekend for me drinking too.  

Ready - not long now are you going to HPT the day of clinic test   good luck got everything crossed for you   

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Lynn and MrsSO3, am thinking of you two and hope you're both doing ok.  Hope you can try again soon when you're ready.

shazi, welcome.  Looking forward getting to know you through this journey when you are able to post.  What stage are you at?

starfish, yep, only a couple days to go.  That's good that you're off work for a few days so the time will pass quicker.  Enjoy your weekend.

shaz, this time I am NOT doing a hpt.  Last time I did and it was negative and i was devastated.  Then I went to the clinic the next day for something else but my dr let me test early and it came back positive, so never again.  I go to the clinic on Monday.

I got permission (well, not exactly, but no one objected) to me working from home on Monday.  It's always been so dreadful being at work waiting for the call and then being devasted (or last time estatic and trying to make phone calls discretely) so I thought it best to work from home.  Am not looking forward to Monday cause I have a feeling it'll be bad news.


----------



## Lynn08

Evening girls  

I  just want to say a huge thank you for all your kind wishes yesterday girls, I don't know what I would have done without them.      I'm feeling better today thanks and we will get our dream of being mummy and daddy, even if it does take a bit longer.    We have 2 remaining frosties left and we plan to use them when we come back from our holiday, which I am looking forward to.  

Ready - I am praying and hoping so much honey that you get your BFP on Monday, feel as if I've really got to know you on this thread as well as some of you other ladies as well.  Keep your chin up hun, I'm routing for you.    

Will be back later, enjoy the rest of your Saturday girls. Thanks to all of you once again.  

Lynn xx

PS can I still post here?


----------



## ready4Family

Lynn, this site is so great isn't it because we really all go thorugh it together.  And when someone gets a positive, we're so happy for them and when a negative, we hurt with them.  That's great that you still have 2 frosties to try again.  Keep up the positive attitude hon...your dream will come.  I also feel like I've gotten to know you, and only hope good things for you and dh.  May we hear good news from you in the future.  Thanks so much for your wishes.  I'll keep you posted on the results.  And absolutely...keep posting here, even inbetween cycles.


----------



## shazicowfan

hI gIRLS,
Still scrounging shots on borrowed computers when I get the chance!
Ready- LOADS AND LOADS OF GOOD LUCK for your test day tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.
Lynn- what a great positive attitude you have. I am glad you are feeling a little better and hope that your next 2 frosties are THE ONES!


----------



## shazicowfan

Good luck to everyone else, I am sure one of these days I will finally have more than 10 minutes online and I can get to know everyone properly. I am on day 5 of Progynon tablets and have a scan on 11th June to see how I am getting on. I will catch up soon
love
Shazi x


----------



## bethan jane

Lynn  and Mrs S- so sorry to hear the result.  I get so upset to read the BFN.  It's just so unfair.  Stay positive.  It helps to know we're not alone going through this.

I've had my down regging scan and all is well.  Started hrt tablets on sat 2nd june (still on buserelin injections)  ET is 19th June.  Back at hospital monday 11th to check all is well.  Not looking forward to those awaful pesaries again!!

Good luck to you all.  Wishing you lots of positive sticky vibes.   

Bethan jane  
xxx


----------



## Lynn08

Ready - Just want to wish you lots and lots and lots of luck for tomorrow honey.  I've got everything crossed for you.                            

Bethan - You're on your way now honey.  good luck with your treatment.  

Shazi - Good luck for your scan on the 11th honey, thanks doll, I'm feeling much better todaym you either sink or swim, and I ain't sinking.  Loads of love to you.   

Starfish  - How's the 2ww going honey?  Lots of luck to you.     

Maria - Been reading your diary honey, I just want to wish you all the luck in the world.    

Mrs S - How are you?  I've been thinking about you?  Hope your okay.  We WILL get there.  Take care of yourself.   

A big hello to everyone I've missed, sorry.  

Speak soon girls

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## drownedgirl

Hi ladies, can I join you?

Just waiting for AF after my failed DE IVF, and then will have the baseline for FET...


----------



## Lynn08

Welcome drowned girl. So sorry about your BFN, I was following your diary.  

Good luck with your FET.,  

Lynn xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes.  Just means so much.  I go first thing in the morning and will post when I hear (I'm 5 hours behind you guys).  Am very nervous and don't even want tomorrow to come.  As you all know, it's a long day waiting for the phone call.

shazicowfan, sounds like you're on your way.  Wishing you all the best.

bethan jane, great news that your et isn't too far off.  Ah, the pesaires.  I get injections which isn't fun either so dh gets to stab me each morning.  It's good for him when he's angry at me.

Lynn, I like your sink or swim attitude you mentioned to Shazi.  May we all learn from you hun.  Am glad to hear you're doing ok and are ready to try again when you can.

MrsSO3, am thinking of you.

drownedgirl, hoping AF comes soon for you.  That's the longest wait because you just want to start the process.  Sorry for your last bfn, so may this be the one.


----------



## shaz72

Ready good luck may all your dreams come true today     will check in later to see your results.  

Shaz xx


----------



## MrsS03

Thanks everyone for the wishes  

Well done Lynn for being positive. I was OK on Saturday too and most of yesterday (despite AF turning up in full force   ) but today feel quite sad, but that might be because I'm soo tired as have not slept too well the last 2 nights.

We will have to save a few pennies and maybe do another fresh ICSI cycle in Sept/Oct. My DH is going to try acupuncture to see if we can improve his swimmers at all but it's unlikely with such high number of antibodies but it's worth a try.

Down but definitely not out. Looking forward to a few months of having fun over the summer, getting ready for my sister's wedding in Aug and our fury baby arrives this Saturday so that'll keep us busy!

       Ready. We need some good news on here...hope the wait isn't too bad.

Lots of luck to all the others on the 2ww


----------



## Flo-jo

MrsS03 & Lynne - so sorry for you girls - my heart did go out to you - be strong & positive - it can and will work!!

Ready - I'm with everyone rooting for a positive start to the week with you.

Test day Friday for me - feeling a bit blue but trying desperately to remain positive.  My tummy is getting sore with the daily heparin injections and am feeling the size of a house as not doing anything.  Also peed off as I feel useless not doing anything n the garden & the house.

Oh well - I am positive - I keep telling myself all the time it will be worthit when I get a positive result - this week or some other time - whenever.

Be strong girls

Flo-Jo x


----------



## jaynee

Ready,
wishing you loads and loads of luck for today got everything crossed for you  

Sam xx


----------



## Shabba

Good luck for today Ready.

Got everything crossed for you.

Sharon xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's been a really long day, but they finally called with the results and it's a BFN.  I'm quite gutted as those are our last 2 frosties so now we'll have to go through the whole IVF cycle again (I was really hoping to avoid EC).  Can't say I'm surprised as I had a gut feeling it didn't work, but was really hoping I was wrong.  It just amazes me that 90% of the work is done for us and the embryos were good quality so why didn't it work  Next step is to wait for AF and return to the clinic.  Not sure if we can go right in IVF or if she'll want to do testing.

I wanted to thank you all for your amazing support...both those of you going through this now and past cyclers.  You've all been a huge support and I hope to hear positives from you gals.  Guess I'm no longer part of this board, but I will check up on you all and keep in touch.


----------



## starfish3

Hi Ready

So sorry hon - BFN sucks big time!!!! No one knows why the frosties dont take up residence - could still be chromosome problem or womb conditions just not right. So frustrating.... as unless you have preimplantation genetic diagnosis done (take 1 cell from embie to check it's okay) you wont know why. But what we do know is try and try and try and you will getone. DONT GIVE UP!!!!!!!!! Hope AF arrives soon. 
Take this time to enjoy being medication free for a while... eat , drink whatever you want and rest up for another round. Personally I dont mind if you hang around and probably neither  will anyone else,,, especially right now while you get your head around it.You are in my thoughts.         


I am not feeling like I am pregnant either - now day 8 2WW and no symptoms whatsoever.... went back to the gym in frustration yesterday but only doing upper body and below knee stuff... no cardio or bending in the middle..but helped reduce some of this pent up stress....aghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! Will be going again today or else big walk...especially now I heard Ready's bad news.

Sam Jane - howz it going with you. Must be day 6 2ww now huh? Hng on in there.

Greetings to everyone else. Stay positive and keep looking forwards (are you listening starfish?)
Ciao
Starfish3 (Sharyn)


----------



## jaynee

so sorry ready  

sam


----------



## Lynn08

Ready - I am so so sorry honey.   I'm here if you need me chick.        Take care of yourself.  I don't know what else to say except I feel I really got to know you on this thread and I truly am gutted for you.  

Post here whenever you like, you are always welcome, I still post on the valentine thread from February honey.  

Lots of Love

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

starfish, just sent you a pm.  It is very frustrating not knowing why or what went wrong...cause how do we fix it next time?  Thanks for the note...we will try again for sure.  I didn't but was tempted to have a glass of wine with dinner, coffee and lox (all the things I was avoiding and miss).  I'll still be around and post here...thanks for letting me know I'm welcome.  Careful you don't overdue it at the gym...no heavy lifting.  But if it makes you feel better and relax then that's good.  Not everyone feels symptoms as it's very early so hang in there.  I'm rooting for you!

sam jane, thanks for your note and hugs.

Lynn, it's amazing the bond that we share from going through this together isn't it?  Me too...feel like I got to you know too.  I'm gonna remember your sink or swim attitude.  And I'll always think of you now when I think of Dallas.   Do you know your next step?  I was told to wait for AF and then we're ready to try again with ivf (unless our dr wants to do testing first).  Wishing you loads of luck...and keep in touch.  I will hang around here.  Funny how you still have your Feb thread.


----------



## Flo-jo

Ready - so sorry just gutted for you. 

I am feeling hopeless this morning - have dull ache in my tummy just as I alwasy get pre-AF and just as I did with my negative cycle last time.  Tears over breakfast today - I am trying so hard to be positive but it is sooo hard.

Who is next to test? - someone has to break this run of BFN

Will go for a good walk today with my dogs and think of good things.  this week is going too slowly.

Flo-Jo x


----------



## MrsS03

Ready. So sorry you got a BFN. Life is so unfair isn't it. You've been such a support to us all on this thread and I wish you lots of luck for your next cycle.

Lynn, how are you doing? AF got you yet? Mine has been bad for a couple of days now so hope she's on her way out very soon. When will you try again? I think we're going to wait until the autumn when we've built up emotional, physical and financial energy!

Flo Jo, really hope you and MJP are going to break the trend     It's about this day that I almost lost it, it's so hard just wanting to know the result. Hope you have a nice walk. We pick up our pup on Saturday - excited but also a little nervous about getting the training etc right!

Good luck Starfish keep positive    

Have a good day everyone.

MrsS xxxx


----------



## MrsS03

*MEDICATED FET GIRLS SUMMARY*

  ​*Waiting to start*
kasa - waiting for AF May/June

Paris74

sarah31everhopeful - waiting for AF

sarah30 - starts DR'ing on June 16th

drownedgirl - waiting for AF


  

*Cycling*​

Shaz 72 - Transfer Date June 8th  

shazicowfan - Scan June 11th  

bethan jane - ET approx June 18th  

carol d - Baseline scan June 12th  

dhikki - Baseline scan June 12th  



  ​
*2 Week Wait*​

MJP - Test June 7th   

Flo-jo - Test June 8th   

Starfish3 - Test June 12th?   

Samjane - Test June 14th?   


  

*Results*​

Ready4family -  
MrsS03 -  
Lynn08 -  
Alisha -  
Spangle122 -  
beanie35 -  
Shabba  
​


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

Just checking in for a bit of day 8 2ww rave... had  few low abdo/vaginal pains today for about 2 hours and I think some mild breast pains (but they might be from my shock return to upper weight training yesterday.. sure helped with my stress levels and I was very controlled in what I did and avoided speeding my heart up much) so feeling more positive now I have felt something... anything is great... might mean something or nothing!!!!!! Just have to wait another week to find out. I am gonna test June 12th and June 11th is my 14th anniversary and I dont want bum out that day... so will have blood test done that morning and get result next day... not promising I wont sneak in a quick pee stick sometime though

Mrs S - good to see you are still online.... its early winter here so I guess that means your waiting til my spring.... September/October It's not all bad to have time off from the drugs and the constant stress but I am sure its hard to make the decision to take a break too. My thoughts are with you... hang in there hun   

FloJo - hi and welcome to the board, havent seen post from you before.... think you might be next to test on this thread... wishing lots of positive energy      . If you find any tips on how to pass the time more quickly let me know huh... but then as it gets to last couple of days I find myself wanting to put it off for a while and not let go of that little bit of hope....

Never give up
Have a nice day
Ciao
Starfish 3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## dhikki

Good morning ladies,

I haven't posted for a few days as i have made myself very busy at work, to try and help keep my mind off my up and coming treatment.   And god wish i hadn't come on this morning, because of all the bad news, it's heart breaking to hear, i cannot believe the amount of bad news and bfn's....  It's so awful and I'm so sorry for all of you, life is so unkind and s**t sometimes!  

I am the last one to have the right to tell you all not to give up, because i feel like giving up all the time, but don't give up!    I really am sorry for you all  

I am trying to be patient for my baseline scan on the 12th but failing miserably!! I am terrible at the whole waiting thing!! 

I am back on my metformin, 1500Mg's per day and it's killing me this time round, sorry for tmi but i have to keep close to a toilet if you get my drift, plus i keep fainting, (which happened last time too!) So I'm stuck at home for a couple of days as my job involves lots of driving!

Anyway sorry about no personals, but I'm thinking of you all and sending everyone my love and support  

Love always Donna x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Ready - I was so gutted to read about your BFN. I am so sorry to hear that news and all I can say to you is, take heart from all the strength that is present in everyone on this thread, when faced with disappointment!
Like everyone else, I too am desperate to see a BFP on here. I hope MJP and FLo-Jo , that you both get some fabulous test results and we can start to turn our luck around a little. Sending you lots of    for test days!
That also goes for everyone else on the dreaded 2ww, who are testing later in the week or next week.
I am hoping that my scan on Monday shows that my lining will be thick enough for e.t. soon, as I am feeling a bit seedy on the Progynon and even though I will have to remain on it for a wee while yet, I just want to be moving forwards. Feel as if I am chock full of chemicals!
Hope to have my computer fully sorted by Thursday night!
love
Shazi x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

MJP and Flo-jo, not much longer for you too.  Am sending you both lots of positive vibes.  We need good news over here.

starfish, glad to hear you're feeling less stressed and more positive.  Am hoping the 'pains' you are feeling are a sign.  You have such a special anniversary coming up.  Are you going out to celebrate (minus the wine)?  May this be an extra special one for you two with the best gift of all.  I was the exact same with the wait wanting it to go fast until the actual test day came near.  Have you got yourself a good book and lots of movies to watch?

dhikki, it hasn't been great over here, but we need you guys to break the trend.  Let's see some BFPs.  The wait is soooo hard isn't it?  Oooh, metformin.  I was on that too (and I guess I'll be back on it with ivf) and I know what you mean.  It was pretty hard on my stomach too.  That's awful about the fainting though.  Hope that passes for you quickly. 

shazi, thanks for your words.  Everyone here is amazing and I do take strengh from you all.  We really need some positives over here.  Good luck with your scan on Monday.  Let us know how it goes. 

Am still feeling pretty gutted, but am trying to move on and think about trying again.  I just wonder if our doctor will let us jump right into ivf or if she'll want to do more tests to find out what happened.  It's scary how it's such a mystery since our embryos were apparently very good quality.  Am very scared to go through ivf again as I remember EC and all the hormones were not fun.


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies  

Ready sorry it wasnt your time   good luck with what you decide to do next  

MJP and Flo-jo sending you   not long now

Starfish hope you coping all right,I normally go to the gym 4 days a week but as this is our last go Im taking the 2ww off,how insane will I be at the end   day 9 wahoo

Shazi hope your scan goes well on monday     

Had scan yesterday and its 7 which I thought with viagra it might have been better(never been above an 8 ) but hey what would it be like without the viagra.Waiting for the clinic to ring so we can pack and decide when we leave.Just hoping we dont get all the way down there and our   dont come out of the deep freeze alive   Going to be away from the computer for a few days so good luck for everyone testing.looking forward to BFPs when I log back on.

Shaz xx


----------



## ready4Family

shaz, just wishing you all the best with your transfer.  It's scary waiting to hear if they defrost.  If it's any consolation, all 4 of ours defrsoted with no issues.  Lot of luck.  Let us know when you can how you're doing.

MJP, good luck tomorrow.  Am hoping to hear a BFP from you!     Are you going to work?

Flo-jo,  also sending you positive vibes for Friday.  You and MJP have to start a better trend.


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi Ladies - slowly going crazy here waiting for Friday.  MJP fingers crossed for youo tomorrow - here's hoping  

My knickers are being checked with crazy regularity - thye must be gettign dizzy!! 

Oh well - roll on Friday

Flo-Jo x


----------



## Lynn08

MJP - Good luck for tomorrow honey, I've got everything crossed for you.           


Ready - How are you?  I've been real busy at work these days, which is good at taking my mind off things.  We have 2 frosties so we'll probably go ahead with FET when we come back our holiday, going in 4 weeks.  hope your okay. 

At work just now, need to go.  Speak soon ladies

Lynn xxxxx


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

Nothing positive to report - day 9 2ww - no symptoms of any positive (or negative type)- soooo frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to FloJo and MJP for their upcoming tests - hang in their girls!       

Take care
Starfish3 *Sharyn)


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Sadly it was a BFN for us this time  

Good luck Flo-Jo and Starfish        

Maria xx


----------



## Flo-jo

Maria - I am so sorry - it is so hard on us all - take it easy today


----------



## ready4Family

MJP, my heart just sunk when I read your news. Was so hoping to hear some good news over here.  It's just devastating when it doesn't work isn't it?  Hope you're ok.  Hugs to you.  

Flo-jo, best of luck for you tomorrow.  Hoping you break the trend.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.    

Lynn, glad that you're being kept busy at work.  Sounds like you have some good times ahead with a holiday and then trying again.  Where are you and dh going to?  I'm doing ok thanks.  Still feeling down, but am trying to look ahead.  

starfish, I know the frustrating feeling you mean.  We just so want a sign don't we?  And yet many women don't get any at all.  The wait is so hard.

shaz, good luck with your transfer.  Hope all goes well and your embries are back where they belong.


----------



## ckhayes

Shaz 72, Wishing you all the best for tomorrow     hope al goes well.  I'll be keeping upto date with you.....x

Ready-So sorry hun,   , it is so frustrating when everything is in your favour and doesnt work out.  big hugs to you and your family.  Take care...x

Good luck to you all who are testing

Clare x


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

Middle of the night cant sleep... day 10 2ww today, no positive encouraging signs whatsoever alas... very stressed as major disagreement with work (renegotiating future employment during restructuring for last 10 months)... reached critical point yesterday... walked out..never done such a thing in my life....they have just gone too far now and I am going to see my dr to go on some sick leave until I make a decision for redundancy or to accept their pathetic rude plans....aghhhh! Dont think I am likely to be the one providing the BFP to spur everyone else on.. not this cycle anyway...

MJP - so sorry Maria. ..... it's always such a bummer... but you gotta keep going......take care      

Flojo - good luck for today        

Shaz- hope your snowbabies thaw perfectly and get transferred tomorrow.......       

Take care
Sharyn (starfish3)
New Zealand


----------



## ready4Family

starfish, so sorry for all the extra stress you're having with work at a time like this.  It's something you don't need.  Just try and keep focused on what's important (i.e. your personal life).  As your profile says, don't give up hun.  You never know as many women never experience symptoms as it's very early.  (But I, and I'm sure everyone else over here, was the same constantly looking for signs).  Good idea to take sick leave so you can relax a bit.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## skiwizard

[fly]GOOD LUCK TO ABSOLUTELY EVERYONE TESTING TOMORROW (FRIDAY 8TH)

EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR LOADS OF  [/fly]        
   

Trish x​


----------



## MrsS03

MJP    So sorry it's negative for you too. Good luck for the future.

 and good luck today Flo Jo. Really hope you can bring some good news to the board.

 to everyone else and     to all the others in their 2ww. 

xxxx


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Waiting to hear how Flojo got on.... wishing the best of luck    

Surprisingly I have had a few breast pains and AF pains today after 2 days of nothing. Now Day 11 2 www - dont know if it means anything at all but at least I feel something different to usual. However with all the stress related to work I dont know if it reflects general increase in stress... had little sleep last night and tried to nap this afternoon without much luck....off to bed soon with my suduko puzzles.... 4 more days to go.....

Have a nice weekend everyone
Cheers
Starfish 3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## ready4Family

Flo-Jo, hoping to hear positive results from you.  I'll sneak in during the day at work to check up on you.

starfish, am hoping your signs mean something.  And hope eases up for you.  Did you end up getting a sick note?

shaz, I think your transfer is today?  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Flo-jo

Hi all - just to let you know....... that for now ......


----------



## ready4Family

Flo-jo!  A huge congrats to you hun!!!  Am just so happy for you.  We really needed good news over here.  You must be over the moon.  May you have a wonderful pregnancy and an even better time afterwards!


----------



## Lynn08

Flo-Jo - Many many congratulations honey.  Have a healthy happy pregnancy. 

Ready - How are you?  Been thinking about you.  Hope your doing good.    I'm really looking forward to my holiday, can't wait.  I will be going again with FET when I get back, I've got 2 remaining frosties.  Have you decided on what to do regarding treatment again?  

Mrs S - how are things with you?  

GOOD LUCK to everyone on the 2ww.  

Speak soon

Lynn xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~

Flo - Jo  Fantastic!!

You've given me lots of hope! It can and does work - well done honey!!

[fly]  [/fly]

All the very best for a healthy pregnancy 

Maria xxx


----------



## starfish3

Hiya FloJo

Way to go !!!! Fantastic news... well done. Just keeping thinking positive.

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]       [/move]

Hope I have some more good news on Tueday.....       

But it does help to know other people are achieving their dream.. gotta keep reaching for them stars gals.

Starfish3 (Sharyn)
New Zealand


----------



## sarah30

Flo Jo

That is fantastic news so pleased for you.

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]           [/move]

Hope you have a healthy pregnancy  

Take Care all

Sarah xx


----------



## drownedgirl

Fantastic news, FloJo

I am delaying till July as at my baseline, there was a polyp or clot or something.. I'm Ok with that though. It will come round soon enough!
x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Flo jo - Congratulations on your  , that is fabulous news!
Maria- I am really sorry that it didn't work out for you
Shaz- how did you get on? Hope everything went ok
Starfish- I have got everything crossed for you for test date on Tuesday
Hope everyone else is doing ok. I won't have my computer back until Tuesday as it's really knackered, so I feel I am
coming and going a bit with you all and apologise if I have missed anyone
Have a good weekend
love
Shazi


----------



## Alisha

Lynn and Ready so sorry to read your news      I don't know how we all manage to pick ourselves from these knocks but I hope next time is going to be the one for you two   
Ready I'll be doing another fresh go maybe starting d-reg this month if I can get my blood tests done in time so I'll keep an eye out for you on the other boards  
Lynn have a lovely holiday and come back all refreshed and raring to go again  

good luck to you all fet'ing

and flo jo congrats   

take care ladies alisha x


----------



## ready4Family

Just wanted to wish starfish lots of luck tomorrow.  Am hoping to hear good news.    

Alisha, great to hear from you again.  I'm returning to my clinic tomorrow so will find out if we can jump into another fresh cycle right away.  That would be great if we cycled again.

Sending positive vibes to everyone else.


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies  

Flo jo - congrates great news   

Lynn - sorry it wasnt the time for you  

Starfish - again goodluck waiting to hear    

Well we have our last 2 beans on board with a 100% thaw   1x 8 cell and 1 slow 5 cell but still dividing.ET was Saturday and also first day of Heparin jabs   DH did brillant job 1st go and I have had to take over as he is back at work,kinda shut me eyes and hope for the best   Feel very relaxed and spending alot of time reading and watching TV.Test date is the 23rd which falls on a Saturday   so might have to wait till the monday which means I will be on a 2ww +3 days OMG 

Hope evryone is well Shaz xx


----------



## MrsS03

Flo Jo        Well done you! So pleased to hear of more BH success. Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.

   to every one else.

Sorry for not many personals, am absolutely shattered after the new puppy keeping us up the last 2 nights. She's taking a while to settle in. Went for acupuncture this morning so hope that settles my body down after all the drugs etc. DH starts going on Weds so hope that she might be able to help his   

Love to all. xxxx


----------



## Flo-jo

MrsS03 - I hope the puppy is sttling in with you now - they always say once you get through the first few days they settle down so hopefully you are reaching the end of the worst!

All my puppies have gone now so the muum has her life back and no more puppy pooh to clear up.

Shaz - hope your frosties are settling in - great rate of thaw     

Flo-JO x


----------



## ready4Family

starfish, just checking in to see if you have your results.  Am thinking of you and hope all is well.

MrsSO3, exciting that you got another puppy.  Sorry she's taking a bit to settle in but it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

So pleased to say its    for me! Yahooooooooooo!!!!

Actually I had felt pregnant for about the last 5 days but not sure it wasnt all those meds but didnt feel like that on fresh cycle last month... couldnt say that out loud or even directly to myself.... but confirmed on blood test yesterday (damn lab lost mucked up emailing me the results so I didnt find out until today).. did do a sneaky impulsive secret HPT Monday night.... thought it was negative and put it in my pocket to discard where DP wouldnt find it... but when I got it out to throw it away it was postive... hadnt wait the full 5 min as no sign of a second line but by the time I saw it was after 10 min... so didnt know waht to think then....very ong and sleepless night as I had no other tests in the house.......until rechecked yesterday but line quite faint and didnt want to jump the gun and announce a fizzer. But it seems okayf or now... hard to let ourselves feel too excited as all seemed okay last time (beginning 2006) and then no heartbeat on 7 week scan..... mssed mc.... just gonna have to take it as it comes

trying not to think about all the work saga.... have med certificate for off work for 2 weeks now as too stressed (and that was before I knew I was PG) , will think about future of my job and whether to take severance or accept their pathetic offer regarding job restructuring next week. Unfortunately I am the income earner and have to consider this very carefully... will lose my parental leave and stuff if I leave but then again I dont take kindly to bullies either....

Hope everyone else is staying positive, good vibes to you all

Ciao
Sharyn in NZ


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Thats great news Starfish!

Congratualtions hun! 

Hope everyone else is OK

sparkles x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Sharyn-   on your  . That is wonderful news
Shaz - glad to hear you have 2 wee embies safely snuggled up inside. Is the time dragging by for you?
I had my scan on Monday and my womb lining was thick, so I am having 6    taken out of the freezer tomorrow and hopefully all being well, I will have e.t. on Thursday. I am very excited and nervous as I have never got this far before!!
My computer is now fixed so I will catch up with more personals later, but in the meantime    to you all

love
Shazi x


----------



## ready4Family

starfish, wonderful news!  A huge congrats to you and dh.       Am just so happy for you.  Sounds like you had quite the roller coaster ride with the results.  Enjoy your pregnancy!  Can I ask what symptoms you had?

shazicowfan, great news on your scan and ET only being a couple days away.  How many are you hoping to implant?  Wishing you loads of positives.

I returned to my clinic yesterday and we're starting a fresh cycle as I have no frosties left.  Amhappy we're moving forward and can just start again.

Wishing you all lots of positives!


----------



## shaz72

Hi ladies  

Shazi - How did ET go,How many on board     Did I see you test 1st July OMG you poor thing   thats a long 2ww.

Ready - Good news you are starting a fresh cycle when do you think you will start?  

Lynn - How are you,are you on holiday yet?   if so I hope your having fun.

MrsS03 - Hows the acupuncture going,hope its helping with DH  

Day 6 for me and nothing to report,have joined the BFP with no symptoms thread and already 2 have had BFP so hoping its a good sign.  

Shaz xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
I had my e.t. yesterday and I got two 4 cell  9/10 and a 10/10 embryo put back This is how they told me they were graded, which is a little different from grade 1 or 2 etc. All my 6 frosties had survived the thaw but the other 4 stopped growing at 2 and 3 cell, so none of them refrozen.
I am already bored out my head and totally demented and it's only day 1 . Like you said Shaz, I have been given a test date of 2nd July which is 18 days from transfer. I queried it, but they said that it was right. It is a Monday and I am sure if it wasn't that they are closed over the weekend, it would be earlier than that. I can always check after 14 or so days with an HPT as I can't see myself lasting that long. 
Shaz- hope you start getting some symptoms of a   soon and that this thread gets filled with lots of good news, after a horrible start for so many.
Hope everyone else is well
love
Shazi x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

It's been quiet over here (I still check up on you all).

shaz, never noticed there was a 'no symptoms' thread.  I know I would have found that very useful.  Try and not worry about what you're feeling or not feeling (easy to say).  Lots of women are pregnant and don't even know it. Sending you lots of positive vibes.  You keeping busy during the 2WW?  As for us, we've started the ivf process, but that means that I'm now on birth control.  On the 25th I start the ovulation control injections and return July 5th to see if I can start the stimming injections.  Really wish I didn't have to go through ivf again (particularly EC), but I'll do what we gotta do.

shazi, great news on the transfer.  I assume that the 10/10 means grade 1?  Poor you..can't believe you have to wait so long.  Wishing you lots of


----------



## shaz72

Hi Girls,

Shazi - great news on having 2 on board    and sorry no frosties to refreeze.I hope I get some signs soon too   I dont think there are many of us left on the thread  

Ready - Great news on starting again   Isnt it amazing what we put our bodies through time after time   The BFP with no symptoms thread is on the 2ww thread and something someone on there started after having no symptoms.Amazing 3 have already had BFP and had no symptoms at all,although 1 member said day before test her pee smelt sweet   new 1 on me.Cant say I get close enough to smell. Thanks for the   vibes and no I am slothing around on this 2ww starting to put on weight   really starting to suffer with the Heparin jabs as well,so many little bruises Im running out of room to put next jab in.Though they might be getting easier after 7 days but nnnnoooo.

Hello to everyone else  

Shaz xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Everyone

Can i rejoin you again pllleasee     i stopped posting for a while as i was waiting for my af to start for 2weeks prior to starting d/r   so im no happy to say i have my b/l scan on monday and a/f came today so hopefully i should be ready to start taking the lovely progynova    

Shazi-   for the 2ww honey    are you going back to work or resting for the 2wks  

Ready-Hopefully this will be your last ivf cycle   

Shaz-Good luck to you too honey


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Well, it's evening of day 2 and I am not quite as mad as I was yesterday. I think I am starting to get my head round the fact I have just got to wait it out for the next two weeks. 
Shaz- I think I may take a look at that "no symptoms" thread just to get an idea of how people are feeling further down the wait. I don't envy you having to do the jabs every daily. The pessaries and pills are quite enough for me!
Paris- welcome back! Good luck for your scan
Ready- Good luck with your next ivf cycle. You are doing well to go right back into the swing of things. I know you don't relish the thought much, but once you are started, you will be glad you are underway again.
love
Shazi x


----------



## starfish3

Hi there

Still lurking on this thread even though I had my BFP a week ago, cos I wanna see how you are all going and let you know I am still sending you     and not forgotten those struggling through 2WW or starting on ext cycles.

Shaz - past half way mar now honey. Don't panic about the no symptoms, seems that's how it is for most women. I did feel different in the last few days of 2WW but nothing you could clear cut say "yes I am PG"...and didn't dear think it anyway...  Lot so luck babe, we need more kiwi chicks hatching...     

Shazi - isn't it confusing with similar names. I too was called Shaz in my teenage years, so thankfully not 3 of us on this thread! Day 2, that's 1 down... keep positive...wishing your lots of sticky vibes...  

Paris - welcome back to the thread.. keep positive and keep busy.....  

Ready - EC doesn't sound like much fun, luckily for me I skipped that bit (and made my darling DE friend do it instead but owuld have if my eggs were any good) but atleast you have a plan and are moving forward with grit and determination. I admire your strength. Round any time you wanna chat.   

Take care gals
Keep you eyes on the prize - it does happen and it can happen for you too
Sharyn


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

I just can't leave you all as I want to check up and see how you're all doing.  It's ok that I still post here, right?

shaz, so it just shows you that some really do have zero symptoms and can still get a bfp.  I laughed at your comment about not getting close enough to smell the pee.  Can't say I would have noticed that either.  Sorry that you're running out of spots to jap. Do you switch sides each day?  Hope your old spots heal.  So you're half way there now?

Paris, welcome back!  I remember you were on here awhile ago and then disappeared.  Glad you're able to start now.  Wishing you lots of luck.    

Shazicow, it's a slow 2 weeks but just take each day as they come.  And each day gone is another one down.  Thanks for the good luck wishes. You're right.  It does feel good to be on a cycle again...but am just dreading the ec procedure.

Sharyn, I'm still so happy for you on your BFP.  Has it sunk in yet?  DO you know when you have your first scan?  I actually almost shed a tear when you said you admire my stength.  I've always thought of myself as weak and a huge worrier.

Sending you all positive vibes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All

Im up so early as my FF just got a bfp today and im so happy for her  

Ready-Ofcourse you can still post here   

Starfish-congrats on your bfp   so how did you feel different before you testing come on tell   

Shazi-My friend who got her bfp has no symptoms what so ever, she convinced herself it was a bfn all she has had is some brown gunk   so try to stay


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Well the days are going in a little faster for me now. The first day was the longest by far.
No symptoms at all apart from slightly bigger (.)(.) but I am not worrying as I know it's far too early yet.
Paris- I was thinking the same thing as you, how did Starfish feel different? So Starfish, tell us in great gory details all the feelings you had! 
Starfish- see above! It's really nice that you want to still post on this thread. It means a lot that you are thinking of us all and wishing us well. How are you feeling now? Have you got lots of symptoms now? Has it truly sunk in yet?
Ready- likewise, I think it's lovely that you also still post here. I really truly hope your next cycle will be the one for you!   
Shaz- How are you getting on. How far into your 2ww are you now? Feel anything yet?

love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shazi-big boobs are good arent they   keeping everything crossed for you honey  

I have started the progynova today so more headaches to come i think   oh well as long as i get a bfp i dont care


----------



## shaz72

Hi Girls 

Shazi - Day 10 for me its gone quite quick really,no symptoms to speak of apart from I have the stitch in my left side like I have had a drink then gone for a run.Probably all in my head   Hope you are surviving  

Paris - I normally get really bad headaches with progy but this time round they havent been so bad   Big (.)(.) I would like that get out of a small b  

Ready - its nice you still post as there doesnt seem to be many of us left on this thread and we like to hear what everyone is doing even if not doing TX.   Jabbing left to right and bruises are starting to fade,did a good one Monday didnt feel a thing and no mark at all dont know what I did different  

Starfish - Hang in there Babe    

Is anyone computer minded enough to maybe update our list?  

Shaz xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning  


Shaz-You on the heparin too   its nasty stuff isnt it leaves lumps and bruises all over the place   why do we do it eh    good luck      

Where is the list and i will have a go but i have only joined the thread so i havent a clue where everyone is


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say hi.  It's actually nice that it's a small group over here as you can really talk and get to know each other.  I'm currently on the july cycling thread and there are so many of us (it's crazy!  never seen such a busy thread) that it's hard to keep track of everyone and you don't get to know anyone.  It's more like we're just giving facts of where we are in the cycle.

Paris, it's always wonderful to hear of BFPs of you FFs.  We know what a struggle it is and we're genuinly happy and excited when we do hear good news.  Hope the headaches stay away.

shazi, glad the time is passing a bit quicker for you now.  Thanks for the positive vibes. Am hoping the (.)(.) are a sign for you...sounds very promising.

shaz, glad your bruises are starting to fade (well, the old ones anyways).  Where do you stab?  We did them at the top of my bottom (if that made any sense  ) and had no bruises.  i remember with ivf last time though that one of the injections went in my stomach and it became a rainbow of colours with all the bruising.  Not much longer for waiting for you.  sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ready- i agree a nice small group is much easier to do personals for  

Where is this list


----------



## skiwizard

Can I join you?  Paris, Shazi, Shazicowfan... and Ready,.... (I've just PMd you on the July thread.)  and everyone else I may have missed.

Isnt this much easier, just a few of us on here.  Probably spoken too soon now, and there'll be lots of us by the end of the week. 

Took me a little while to recover from my  but I'm a lot better now and ready to start my 2nd FET. Im just waiting for AF to arrive, probably about the 23/25th, and then off we go again. Im starting to get excited again now, but Im still very impatient.  COME ON!!!! LETS GO!!! 

I wont be saying that when its test time.... I'll be dreading that 2ww.   Ive got my mum coming to help me look after my little lad while I rest up completely for the first couple of days (if that's at all possible with an 18 month old boy!).  

 & loads of sticky vibes.



Trish


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Paris  

Think the list you're looking for is on Page 7? 

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Hi All

Well I have started d/r and feeling like I have had my energy zapped and DH is walking on egg shells LOL

Ready - I agree this group is smaller, good to see you over here.

Take care all

Sarah x x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah  

Ive seen you on other threads before and wanted to ask you what are your dates for your FET? 

I had a wonderful consultant at Shrewsbury who did both my ICSIs and then he moved to Nottingham. I wonder where he went in Nottingham and wonder if by some miracle you know of him. The nurses used to call his Baz (Mr Bazra*** something, I cant remember his name now without looking through my notes.  

Hope to speak to you lots on this thread. It is much quieter (for the moment anyway.

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Hi Trish

Yes I do know that consultant but don't see him I see the senior one for some unknown reason. 

My dates are d/r scan 2nd July so ET should be w/c 16th July ish !!!

How are you babe, what stage are you at?

Sarah x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah  

Nice to hear back from you.  Fancy you knowing Mr Basrakale (look at that... his name has just come to me...  )

He was such a lovely man. I owe him everything for giving me my gorgeous little miracle on our 2nd ICSI. Do you like your senior consultant. I'm not sure I have much faith in mine.  

What does it mean when you d/r? Im not sure if that's what I'm doing. Anyway, I start taking Loestrin (a contraceptive pill) for 3 weeks and then I have a baseline on the 16th. Then an oestrogen pill and Cyclogest. All pretty easy really compared to the ICSIs I had with those awful injections. My ET will be the week of the 30th July. Then that dreaded 2ww first 2 weeks of August. 

I'm getting itchy feet now. Ive got over my   and I now just want to crack on with FET No. 2.

How are you doing? How come your're feeling so drained? What are you taking? 

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Sarah-Fancy seeing you here   good luck for this cycle hun   

Trish-Welcome to the thread glad to see someone else is joining us as its a bit quiet on here now   good luck for this cycle   

Ps-Looked on page 7 and the list isnt there   ready do you know where it is


----------



## shaz72

Paris - the list is on page 17 and its a bit wrong I havent had a BFP yet hopefully Saturday  

Hi Trish and Sarah welcome  

Ready - I am jabbing in the tummy thats where the clinic told me to do it and yes its a   still no symptoms and are considering HPT thursday as it will be day 12  

Shazi - how you doing  

Shaz xx


----------



## dhikki

Hi everyone,

I'm so sorry i haven't been on for a few days again, work has been so busy. And i lost the plot a little too.
 I had my baseline scan booked for 8am on Tuesday 12th June, i got to the clinic and they were delayed in opening. We sat there for 15 minutes and i got this feeling of dread come over me  I felt awful so i ran away.... I couldn't speak as i was so upset and scared   This has never happened to me before and i don't know why it did. My husband bless him was brilliant and said don't worry about it!  

Anyway after a couple of day's of tears and talking i felt strong enough to book the scan again, it was re-booked for yesterday at 10am.   I felt a strange calm, and went into the clinic. We sat waiting for the nurse to call me through, after about 15 Min's the nurse who knows me best came up and asked why are you here? I looked puzzled and replied for my baseline scan they had no record of me due to be there!   I got the strange feeling of panic again and started to wonder if this was an omen!  

After a horrible wait she came through and said come on lets go and do your scan...... I was layed on the bed having my scan when she started to look puzzled,   I started to panic again, she then said i have never seen this with you Donna, but you have a natural follicle, and it's a good size 13.7 by 14.4 you will be due to ovulate this weekend. I was so shocked,   I have had hundreds of scans and never have i had a follicle before!!

She was really shocked, she has given my husband and i a wonderful prescription in that we have to have sex, loads over the next few days, oh my god i cannot believe it.......... could it happen ??

My husband has booked a hotel for a few days starting Saturday, and i guess we will be doing our best to make a baby, oh my god !  

The other bit of good news we both thought we only had 3 frosties left at st Bart's and we have 5!! 

I am not used to getting good news like this and i feel so weird!!

Sorry for no personals but love to you all xx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Paris,  

The list has now moved from 7 to the middle of page 8.

I tried to move it all to page 1..... without success. I'll have another go.  

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Ladies

Well i have tried copying and pasting the list but its not having it so when i get time i will re do the list could you all pm me with where you are on tx  

Dhikki-Good luck with ttc naturally hun    

Shaz-Good luck for sat


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Shaz- How are you doing? You are sooo naughty thinking of testing early   . If you can wait until Saturday, you will get a more accurate result. Anyway , lecture over,      for you, whatever day you test. I am excited for you  
Ready- The time has actually came round quickly for you. I can't believe it's all happening again for you so soon. Like I said before, I really really really want this to be the one for you!         
Paris- How are you? I have pm'd you my test date so you can update the list. I am not very good with the computer, hence why I didn't volunteer to do it!
Trish, Sarah and Dhikki - welcome and good luck!
Dhikki, that is great news about your follicle. Enjoy lots of   this weekend. Hope it does the trick for you!
I am back to work tomorrow, so that will save my sanity a little on this  . Ready and Paris, I'm not convinced the (.)(.) mean anything. Doesn't everyone get them with the cyclogest?
love
Shazi x


----------



## ready4Family

shazi, thanks so much for your wishes.  That's the thing with FF...we're all going through the same thing and understand and we truely want our FFs to get BFPs.  And when they do, we're so happy with them, and when they don't we cry with them.  It really gives us a connection and I'm hoping to hear good results from you and the others.  Am hoping the time goes quicker for you being back at work.  What kind of work do you do?

shaz, try and not worry about no symptoms...doesn't mean anything.  You're so close.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow.   

Trish, it just shows that all this stuff really does work.  Your son is just georgous.  Sounds like you were like me in that you had a hard time getting over the negative. It's so devastating.  Glad you're back up on the horse again.

Paris, sorry the list is giving so much trouble.  I know what you mean in that it really helps see where everyone is at.

dhikki, sorry to hear about work.  Just try and concentrate about what's important (i.e. your tx).  I feel for you hun.  THe wait is hard enough when we're waiting for AF or just each day with the meds, so have to wait because of the clinic's schedule is one more thing.  Things sounded really disorganized too if they didn't have a record of your rebooking.  Glad that you were able to rebook your scan.  Thats amazing news that you have a follicle growing natrually...wishing you all the best!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ladies i have updated the list can you pm me any changes please that occur otherwise i will end up    

Can someone update me on Bethan Jane and carol d   and also i havent seen anything from Sam Jane  

Shazi-With my last fet in december i didnt get any sore boobs at all   and i got a bfn so the fact that you have bigger boobs is looking


----------



## Hollysox

Hi....do you have room on here for another one ?  I am a FET Virgin as this is my 1st attempt at this TX   The 3 very precious frosties I have are my last chance at using my own eggs so the pressure is on big time    Today is my second day of d/regging with buserelin on 0.5 so the hot flushes are going to hit me with a vengence very soon no doubt   I also begged my consultant for prednisoloine this time round and he reluctantly agreed so I have started those tablets yesterday too...I've read the side effects and wish I hadn't   Anyway, my FET is scheduled for w/c 16th July so hopefully all will go well and I will get my dream     

I'm looking forward to getting to know all you ladies and I hope we all get success from our treatments      

Good luck to everyone about to test soon...there seems to be a few of you so good luck...    I'll have a proper read through the board and get to know everyones names soon, I promise !

Take care xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Holly-Welcome to the thread   i will add you to the list   im on the preds too look forward to the insomia i was up all night until 2am then awake by 6am   didnt feel tired at all though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

MEDICATED FET LADIES 

WAITING TO START









Kasa waiting for a/f 
Skiwizard waiting for a/f 

 CYCLING 









Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice   
CarolD Lining scan 26th June   
Paris74-Lining scan 29th June   

Sarah30- D/regging  

Hollysox-D/regging   

TWO WEEK WAIT   









SamJane-Awaiting Result  


Shazicowfan-Testing 2nd July   

BethanJane-Testing 3rd July   

RESULTS









MrsS03-  

Lynn08- 

Ready4family- 

Alisha- 

Spangle122- 

Beanie35- 

MJP-  

Shaz72- 
BEANS ON BOARD   









Shabba-    

Flo-Jo-    

Starfish-    ​


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Decided to do a complete new list


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies 

Paris - thanks for the great updated list  

Welcome - Hollysox   Good luck with your 1st attempt    

Shaz xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Shaz- Well done. You have logged on this morning and haven't tested early!! Only 2 more sleeps for you to go and you will know your fate!     
Holly- welcome to the thread. This is my 1st attempt at a f.e.t. too
Paris- Thank you so so much for updating the list. It makes it much easier to understand. I haven't heard anything about Sam Jane. I have a funny feeling we would have heard if the news had been good, but I hope I'm mistaken.
Ready- I am actually looking forward to going back to work to pass a bit of time. Unfortunately, I don't have the cheeriest jobs in the world, today, I am going to my very part time job looking after adults with learning difficulties, but my other part time job is working in a children's hospice, so I will be there at the weekend. I reckon if parents can cope with that, then I can cope with I.V.F. It's amazing how resilient folk can be when things are looking bleak. 
Anyway, I bet you are sorry you asked now! Hope I haven't depressed you all. I am feeling fine now, after being miserable on Tuesday. One week has now passed, and I haven't quite gone round the bend! Paris, thanks for the reassurance about the big (.) (.). I feel a bit better knowing that. They are still big, but not too sore.
Love and   to everyone
Shazi xx


----------



## starfish3

Hi all

wishng everyone the best of luck. Unfortunately for me facing threatened miscarriage (again) as I had spotting last night, slight niggly womb pains, beta has doubled over last 3 days but only just, whereas before it more than doubled. Will have to wait for repeat beta in 3 days to see unless have worse bleeding in meantime. Has bed rest today, drove me nuts, probably does nothing to help but have to return to work for next few days as I am filling in for someone else and can only get out of it if I am too physically unwell to work... hopefully it will be a distraction.

Sorry bit self absorbed today to offer personals to everyone but positive vibes for everyone   
Regards
Sharyn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning
Sharyn-Im hoping everything works out for you honey     

Shazi-Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more    full boobs are good honey   

I have heard from Bethan Jane and she is testing on the 3rd so will update the list 

good luck bethan


----------



## ready4Family

Oh Sharyn, I was so sorry when I read your post.  The worrying never stops does it.  Am hoping the spotting is nothing and that's a good sign that your beta levels have doubled isn't it?  I'm thinking of you hun and hope that your next beta test stil shows good things.


----------



## skiwizard

Paris - What a great list!  Thanks ever so much. Well done!  Can you do me a favour though hun, can you delete the other list you did yesterday at 14.24pm. It could get confusing. 

Sharyn - I hope all is still well with you. PMA...PMA...PMA  

Hollysox - welcome hun.  Wishing you lots of luck with your 1st FET.    

Shazicowfan - What a lovely caring person you must be looking after all those people in your two jobs. I bet you get a lot of job satisfaction.  One week down... one to go.      

Shaz72 - Hope you get your  on Saturday.         

Ready - Hi and thanks for the pm and for your lovely mention to my DS.  He's a little hellbat at the moment - he's having his terrible two's now! He has serious trantrums that include rolling around on the floor screaming, and then he knocks into whatever gets in his way while he's doing it which makes him scream ever more.  Its so funny.....I have to stop myself laughing sometimes  My  did affect me more than I thought it had initially. I was on the phone that same day making plans for my next FET, but it wasnt until about a week later that it started to really upset me that it hadnt worked. I guess I was hoping it would work first time and I hadnt allowed myself to think that it might not.....it really knocked me for six! I didnt want to go out for a good two weeks. Silly isnt it. Sadly, my little lad missed out on his groups and seeing his friends.  I will be stronger this time. 

dhikki  - Have a fantastic weekend hun.   

Bye for now ladies.

Trish 

P.s. Is anybody watching Big Brother..... or am I the only saddo on here? Probably....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Skiwizard-Done   yeah im another saddo watching BB atm


----------



## skiwizard

Oh good... glad to hear that Paris! 

I think Carol 's gone this Friday. Too moody.  Whatya reckon? 

And Liam getting the money.... how sweet!  

Could Carol have looked anymore miserable when she announced it.... god! 

I love it.  

Seeya. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

I dont like that Jonathan he HAS TO GO    Carol is a misery but i love it when she starts going off at people   as for charley well i dont like her but love the way she causes trouble and doesnt stop talking and looking in the mirror at herself


----------



## ready4Family

Trish, oh my gosh, I can totally relate with our Ds with the tantrums.  It is funny what they do sometimes.  About a month ago, our son had one when we were tryign to brush his teeth.  He lied down flat on his stomach to prevent us from getting to his mouth.  Smart little bugger.  Oh, and ours started the "terrible twos" around 18 months too.  As for having a hard time getting over your negative I totally understand.  We had 2 failed FETs (my doctor thinks is due to the cell grade or fragmentation).  The first one we got a positive only to miscarry a few days later.  Well that hit me hard emotionally and I cried every night once ds went to bed.  Our second one was a negative right away, but it hit me a few days later when af came.  Anyways, just wanted to say that i realy understand, and glad that you're moving ahead and trying again.


----------



## Lynn08

Hi Girls

Have you missed me?    Hope your all doing well, I took a wee break away from things after the BFN, I think it affected me more than I was willing to admit.  I'm doing good now and looking forward to my holiday in just less than 2 weeks time.  I'm on CD 14 at the moment, guess what we've been up to?       Well, you just never know, do you?  

Ready - How are you honey?  Hope things are well with you.  Are you starting treatment again soon?

Emma - Hi honey, did you miss me?     Hope things are going good with the treatment?  Why is Charley not up for eviction?  She is such a bi**h. 

Speak soon ladies

Take care all

Lynn xxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Lynn, great to hear from you!  I was actually thinking of you today so it's funny you should post.  I understand how hard it is getting the bfp...you just get your hopes up and then it doesn't happen that time.  Glad that you're doing better.  Silly question but is CD "Clomid"?  (I'm guessing by you rnext sentence).  Am hoping that that works for you..fingers crossed.  I'm doing ok thanks.  My dr didn't see a reason we couldn't just start ivf so we're on the cycle again.  I'm currently on bc and start the ovulation control injections on Monday.  I return July 5th to see if I start the stimming meds.  Can't believe we have to go through the whole ivf again but you gotta do what you gotta do.  Keep in touch.  How's Dallas?  ha ha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

l
Lynn-Ofcourse i missed you    no i did seriously   i thought you had taken time out to be honest   not long till your holiday how exciting LV  

Hello to everyone else, had to take my cat to the vet AGAIN as she keeps licking and is getting bald spots so £120 blood test later she is at home but shaved where they took the blood love her   lucky i have insurance though


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Just a quick post to tell Sharyn That I have everything crossed for you and sending loads and loads of sticky and    vibes that your little beanie stays with you. I hope the fact that your beta levels did double is a good sign!
Lynn- welcome back. I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better now. Enjoy your holiday!
Shaz-   with your test. I really hope you get a  
 to us all and love to everyone I haven't mentioned individually
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shaz to you for tomorrow honey  


                                           

Have a good weekend all


----------



## ready4Family

shaz, just wishing you luck for tomorrow .  Sending you lots of positvie vibes and hope to hear good news from you.     I won't be able to check on you until Sun night as dh and I are away for the weekend, but I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## starfish3

Hi All

Reporting in from the comfort of my bed.. now internet hooked up in bedroom, which is a good thing as I am likely to be spending quite a bit of time here at present... on bedrest now. Spotting on Wednesday night has gotten worse over last few days, some fresh blood and heavier but intermittent, no cramps and Beta still doubling and following the chart just as it should be. Talked to my specialist today who says no miscarriage, bleeding probably from another cause, 70% chance baby will be okay, 30% chance of MC due to bleeding. Plan is rest, repeat beta again Wednesday and scan at end of week (later 6th week) when we will hopefully ascertain cause of bleeding and see if there is a heartbeat.. so fingers crossed (and everything else).

Lynn - great to see you back. What doesnt kill us makes us stronger ...eventually anyway. But onward and upwards hon....don't give up.

Ready - on the slow wait again but your moving forward at that's the main thing.... what ya gotta do ya gotta do ( perhaps I should pin that up on the wall in front of my bed)

Paris, Trish and others - thanks for all the postive thoughts - it's working so far so keep sending those positive vibes my way.

Hope you are all having a healthy and positive weekend, recharging your batteries and ready for a positive week ahead

Cheers
Sharyn in New Zealand


----------



## shaz72

Well Ladies dont ever give up but sadly the IVF journey is over we have had our 6th BFN and are devasted, I wish you all well in your travels and can only say without your support we would have never got through the last couple of years.I know hope your dreams come true and are behind you all 100% I will be checking on you all so keep smiling life could be worse! 

A devasted Shaz xx


----------



## skiwizard

Starfish...this is for you hun.... 

                              

Take care. 

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Afternoon Ladies  

Shaz-Im so sorry    hugs for you and d/h and i hope you find the strength to carry on   

Starfish-Glad to hear your on bedrest hun   good luck and hope that bleeding stops   

Hope your all enjoying your wet weekends


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> CarolD Lining scan 26th June
> Paris74-Lining scan 29th June
> GBnut- Baseline scan 30th June
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 26th July
> 
> Sarah30- D/regging
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> 
> Shazicowfan-Testing 2nd July
> 
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Shaz- I was truly upset to see your   . It is even more heartbreaking when all your options seem to be used up, but I really hope that you find the strength to move forward with your life and that someday soon you will be very happy with life.  
Sharyn- Please please stay very still and don't move off that bed! Your odds are very good. 70% is positive news and your levels are doubling so stay positive and tell your little bean/s to keep snuggled up and best of luck with your next test on Wednesday
Paris- Thanks hun for updating the list again

love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning Ladies  

Has anyone else on Progynova had loads of ewcm   i had this with my 1st fet but not this much


----------



## ready4Family

shaz, I'm so sorry to hear your news hun.  My heart goes out to you, and especially since you said this is the end of your journey.  I'm truely devastated for you.  Find strength with dh.  big hugs to you hub hun.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Good luck with your lining scan tomorrow    hope that lining is nice and thick for those embies of yours


----------



## carol d

Thanks Paris74 - I hope your scan is good for you too. I will let you know tomorrow.
Very very nervous but positive this time everything is going to be ok 
 
carol xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

[fly]     Good luck CarolD    [/fly]


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Everyone  

Sorry, not posted for a little while, just been catching up with everyone's stories and waiting patiently for . She's late as usual.  She's been on time for months and now she lets me down by being late. 

For a couple of days now I've had low AF pains, backache, sore (.)(.) and headaches. I dont normally get signs (only cramps an hour or so before she arrives) but this month is very different. I have pregnancy symptoms which is really weird.  Is this normal after having a failed Med FET? Has anyone else experienced this while waiting for ?

Will catch up with you all personally later. 

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Skiwizard-Have you dare i say it ....... tested   you never know it could of worked ..it does happen


----------



## gbnut

Hello everyone 

You got room for one more.  I am dr at the moment and have my first scan on Sat.  I am on 5ml of superfact, progynova 3 x aday, asprin, clexane, dexamethasone and humira.  this is my last go on the rollercoaster as i really must get realistic.  I have just done Fet and it was postitive in May but we lost it at 7 weeks.  it is still very raw for me but we have decided to continue like we did straight after fresh cycle as my tnf levels are ok at the moment with all the humira that i have had in the last few months.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Welcome i will add you to the list   sorry to hear of your loss hun   good luck for this cycle hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> Skiwizard waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> Paris74-Lining scan 29th June
> GBnut- Baseline scan 30th June
> CarolD-Lining scan 2nd July
> 
> Sarah30- D/regging
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> 
> Shazicowfan-Testing 2nd July
> 
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
Click to expand...


----------



## carol d

Hello Susan - you must be a very strong person and I send you    I hope this will be your turn for some happiness.

Paris - I had the scan not great news I've been delayed for FET as lining not thick enough, going back to the clinic on Monday for another scan - they've upped my tablets to 5 a day so lets hope this works. 
May have transfer Friday or Sat next week. Are you having your frosties taken to blasts??

Keep well
carol xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Sorry to hear your scan has been delayed hun   but on a positive note its only been delayed by a few days   get some berries down your neck as they are meant to be great for your lining   i say that now i will probably go from my scan friday and they wouldnt of made a difference for me   yes i am having my frosties taken to blast are you   

Will update the list


----------



## carol d

Hi Paris yes my frosties are being taken to blasts tweeny weeny bit scared but I feel this is the right thing for us to do.
What berries?? type etc 
Got hot water bottle as warmth should improve it - drink pineapple juice eat brazil nuts take pronatal and selenium anything else??
carol d x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Girls 

Carol d -Hi, sorry to hear your FET has been delayed. Its so stressful isnt it!  Thankfully you've only got until beginning of July to wait. Explain to me please Carol why you're having blasts transferred. How many frosties do you have? What are the benefits? Any risks? I dont fully understand blast transfers, thanks. 

Paris - Hi there.  I tested on 14dpt and then again 15dpt last month and both were  so surely it couldnt be any different now.... could it  Perhaps it is nothing more than just AF on her way after a failed FET. I have thought (by some miracle) perhaps I'm pregnant then but that would just be absurd? I might do yet another test if  doesnt rear her ugly head soon.  Can you please explain why you're also having blasts transferred?I dont fully understand blast transfers and would really like to know. Perhaps I should be having blasts transferred at my next FET. 

Susan - Hi, of course there's room for more. Sorry about your loss in May, lets hope you're successful this time around.  

Shazi - how are you feeling? Has the bleeding stopped yet? Really hope so. 

Lynn - Bet you're really looking forward to your holiday. I can understand the delayed emotion you get when you get a . You think you've coped fairly well and then suddenly it hits you much later. Good to hear you're feeling better now. What is CD? 

Ready - Hi, hope you enjoyed your weekend away. You'll have started your meds yesterday. You're so lucky. You're on your way again. I'm still waiting for . She is such a *****, she knows how important this is to me. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone. Will be in touch later. 

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Any berries, strawberries,raspberries,gooseberries   lots of milk and water too  

Trish-I am having blasts because my cons isnt sure whether my embies are slow dividers or not   taking them to blast is the last stage of development before they implant   so what looks good on day 2/3 may not be so good on day 5/6 if that makes sense   you have to expect to loose some embies as some stop dividing


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Again 

Well all those symptoms I was having was  arriving..... YIPEEEE!  Strange though, never had symptoms like that before her arrival.

I can now start.......? (what is it that I'm starting..... is it down-regging?) Please can someone advise. I can then update my ticker when I know what I'm doing.  

Paris, please will you update the list and put me where I should be, thanks hun.  Also, I do understand now why you're having blasts. That does make sense.

Finally, I can take my first Loestrin tablet (contraceptive pill). I'm so relieved, at last a step closer. 

The ride has started and I'm on board... again. 

Feeling alot happier.      

Trish x


----------



## carol d

Morning 

Trish - I'm really glad your AF arrived and that you feel happier that you can start on the rollercoaster ride again. I think you start to d/r first but for how long I don't know as everyone has different schedules I d/r for nearly 4 weeks as in the middle I had to go away and now I'm stimming for longer as lining not thick enough. Have 7 frosties and as Paris said the reasons are because you know that they are older and hopefully stronger when put back.

Feel alot more positive today than I did yesterday (it's amazing what a cuddle with my D/H can do + a stern kick up the butt to stop being so negative  )

Paris - how are you today? What time is your scan on Friday? 

Keep us posted


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Afternoon  

Carol-Glad to hear your d/h sorted you out   my scan is at 8.30am   so will update you when im back  

Trish-You are d/r atm i have never used the pill before though so cant tell you anything about that   will update you on the list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> CarolD Lining scan 26th June
> Paris74-Lining scan 29th June
> GBnut- Baseline scan 30th June
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> 
> Sarah30- D/regging
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> TracieB-D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> 
> Shazicowfan-Testing 2nd July
> 
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
Click to expand...


----------



## gbnut

Carol glad you feeling a bit better about it all todaay.  last time i was put o E2 patches to help with lining.  So you got to take 5 now do you take them at different times or just take 2 pills at a couple of the times.  I am also having blasts transferred mine are 1 at day 5 and two at day 6 i think or all day 6 cant remember.  Who long you been dr for

Paris good luck with your scan is this your first scan  when did you start dr

Trish glad your af arrived an dyou finally get to start.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Not much news from me still having headaches from superfact but that is part of it all i supose.  Still not feeling very positiv eabout things hopeing that will improve once i see my dr on Sat. Just had work on the phone to see how i am said that i might be back tomorrow if not Mon.  I am signed off till next tue but feel i really should get back to work.  Still have some back pain ( due to endo) and will find it hard to be seperated from hot water bottle.  dont really want to face all the staff and patients but this time only three people at work new i was pg so it will be slightly better facing everyone without them all feeling sorry for me.

Sorry for the moan

Susan x  

Susan x
Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-i had 2 b/line scans as my a/f hadnt turned up by my 1st one   and this one of friday will be to check my lining is thick enough to take the frosties out of the freezer   i started d/r on the 30th May seems like forever  

The headaches were bad for me too while d/r strange as i have never suffered with headaches on d/r before


----------



## gbnut

When do you expect to get them in? i prosume you have not started your progesterone yet?? Hope your lining is nice and fluffy for your scan.  How many do you have frozen 

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

They are taking 6 zygotes out monday and they should be back with me friday    i start taking my progesterone sunday evening then morning and evening from monday   i start taking my steroids and heparin on weds night   that part im NOT looking forward too   i have 14 frosties in total so i have quite a few to choose from   what time is your scan sat   do they then start you on progynova to thicken your lining


----------



## gbnut

Paris my scan is at 11 on sat.  I have been on prognova since day 2 of AF ad never came off steroids from last cycle as it ended in M/C i was told to continue straight frew so so day two of bleeding i started to dr again.  I have three left and they will be defrosted on day of ET or the night before depending on time of ET.  My lining was all over the place the last time so i had to wear E2 patches as well to help with lining.  Hope all goes well on friday and     for your lining.

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Thanks Susan   poor you having to stay on the steroids   have you got moon face yet   i read that in the pack if your on it for long enough you get a big face   its funny how different clinics start you off on progynova at different times  

What was your lining like before e/t last time  

Good luck with the thaw for yours hun im sure they will do you proud


----------



## carol d

Hi Susan and Paris 

Susan I've was d/r for about a month and have been stimming for coming up to three weeks - how thick was your lining last time? I've been told they like it between 8mm and 10mm but some girls on FF have 12mm (I'll never get there )

Paris - fingers crossed for you They have said if all ok on Monday then hopefully my frosties will be thawed and put back anytime from Wed onwards (depending if they thaw ok and if they get to blasts)
so maybe wil be doing the 2ww together Let's hope so    

Keep in touch xx


----------



## gbnut

Carol and Paris my lining was just over 8mm last time it is good for me to get to that level so went ahead but had to stay on progynova an dpatches whe i had my E2 and would hav estyed on them until week 12 i think.

Hope monday goes well for you carol

Susan x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Susan- Welcome! I really hope this is the cycle for you! What a really hard time you have had, hopefully this is THE ONE   
Trish- Glad a.f. has arrived and you can now move on
Paris- Good luck with your scan   
Carol- Hope your next scan brings much better news   
love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shazi-Not long till you test how you feeling     

Susan-As long as my lining is 8mm i will be pleased  

Carol- i think we will be going mad together on the 2ww  

Night all


----------



## skiwizard

Thanks Paris - Fingers crossed your scan on Friday goes well for you. 

Do you go with your DF or on your own to these appointments? I like to go on my own, I'm calmer when its just me. Sometimes I take the little lad with me as the nurses love seeing him 

Oooh! Paris - Tiny amend on the list. Baseline scan is 16th July 

Carol d - Hope all goes well for you on Monday and those embies are tucked up snug asap 

Shazi - Not long now until test day? Are you still sane?   I really hope you get your  .    

Susan - Good luck with your scan on Saturday. 

Im feeling absolutely shattered today. Was up until 3.30am this morning talking on the phone to my Mum. She had a computer hacker completely clear out her bank account and I had to painstakingly go through how to download spyware, set it up, stay on the phone until it scanned her computer and then talk her through quarentine and removal so she could destroy the viruses. Its all sorted now, finally, and she did have two very nasty email viruses that asked her for her to update her bank details. Without thinking she filled it out ...... and wham! someone was a very rich person within a space of minutes. B**tards!   

Six hours the call lasted  My left hear is considerably larger today 

Been a bit short tempered with my little lad today because I'm feeling so tired. Now I feel very guilty that he's gone to bed after being shouted at for trying my patience.  I will give him a big hug when I go to bed 

I have taken 2 pills so far................ Ive got ages to go yet  Isnt it a slow process 

Be happy everyone   Sorry if Ive missed anyone.  

Trish 

p.s. nearly had Charley up for nomination!!... but she managed to slip through the net  Think I want Tracey to go now. Billi causes huge rows and so does Carol...........


----------



## carol d

Hi Girls 
Trish - I completely understand why you like going to the appointments on your own- my DH is a nightmare he tries to ask all the right questions and to make me smile when inside I feel like screaming..  so he's not coming on Monday with me for my scan I need some time to take in what they tell me good or bad 

Shazi - thinking about you and sending huge     thoughts to you xx

Paris - Bring on that 2ww - so we can go nuts together   

Susan - sorry if you said this previously - but have you been given any reasons why your lining doesn't get thick? I have bicornate uterus (shaped like a heart)  

Keep happy xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

Trish-Will amend it sorry   i go to scans by myself d/f only comes for e/t   
Blimey sorry to hear about your mum and the hackers hun, will she get the money back  

Carol-Keep that tummy warm for that scan on monday


----------



## Hollysox

Hi ladies...goodness, this is a very fast moving board... 

Paris...thanks for adding me to your list and thank you for the lovely welcome...infact thank you all for the lovely welcome....

Shaz...I just wanted to say how very sorry I was to read your post...  I hope you and your DH find the strength to carry on and find enjoyment from life...my heart goes out to you both....

Shazi....sending you so many positive vibes for a positive result on July 2nd...        Not long to go now ! 

Starfish (Sharyn)...I hope you are still resting up and taking things very easy...What a nightmare you have had but I pray all will be well in the end  

Ready...good luck for your tx hun...   

Lynn...have a good holiday !  Where are you off to ?  Hope the   worked  

Trish...yeah, AF always shows up when you dont want her and doesn't when you do need her to   Glad she has turned up though and good luck with your tx     Your DS tantrums sound funny  

CarolD...good luck for your scan on Monday hun and then your hopeful ET next weekend...   

Susan...Hi, just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear of your loss   but to also wish you lots of luck for this next tx   

Paris...how's your cat doing now ?  Have you found out why he/she is licking herself so much ?  Hope puss is ok    

Well, I am day 10 of d/reg today and am slowly going   mad !  Moods are not good and then to top it all AF showed up yesterday and I had the worst cramp I have had in AGES   I go to have my first scan next Tuesday and then hopefully I can start my Progynova meds and reduce the buserelin to 0.2.  Paris...did you say you are on prednisolone too ?  If so, what dose are you on ?  I am taking 10mg a day....

Can I just wish everyone who is going for scans or having their FET's very soon...tons of good luck   

I am so sorry if I have missed anyone out....I hope everyone on this board is doing ok though....

Take care ladies...speak again soon xxx


----------



## tracie b

Hi Everyone,

I hope you dont mind me gatecrashing!!

I started my 2nd med fet on the 21st June, just on buseralin at the mo, got to ring hospital when i start period, which should be on the 1st.....

Heres wishing everyone all the luck in the world!!  

Love 

Tracie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Welcome Tracie   will add you to the list  

Holly-Sorry to hear your suffering with the moods   but good news your a/f came although painful    My cat has had bloods taken so i will find out more monday when the results come   thanks for asking   and yes i am on the preds im on 25mg per day plus heparin which i start 2 days before e/t


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayO-E/t 2nd July
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> CarolD Lining scan 2nd July
> Paris74-Lining scan 2nd July
> GBnut- Baseline scan 30th June
> Rainbowjo-Lining scan 6th July
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> 
> Sarah30- D/regging
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> TracieB-D/regging
> Bek- D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> 
> Shazicowfan-Testing 2nd July
> 
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bek

hello. can i join the gang? i'm doing an egg transfer and love to read all your stories - it takes me so long to read i don't seem to get time to write! dh is out and ds is in bed ahhh. 
i'm well into the 21 day start fet. i'm on the buserelin (.5 daily) and for a week the estradiol 100 patches (how do you get the sticky stuff off your butt?) had scan today and everything is good. got next scan on monday when they told me i should stop the buserelin.
we only told my mum and sister about this treatment 'cos i'm fed up with people asking about it when i don't feel like talking. it's getting harder to explain my erratic moods. but all your stories stop me feeling like a loony. 

bek xxx


----------



## carol d

Paris - I said this on summer sizzlers also - Good Luck for todays scan xxx

carol    xx


----------



## shaz72

Hi Ladies - thanks for all the good wishes over the last few days  

Just a quick one to say hi and good luck for everyone scaning, stimming, waiting and testing   

Shazi and Bethanjane - not long now how are you feeling 

Hope you dont mind me checking in take care  

Shaz xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning

Shaz-Good to see you  

Carol-Thanks for your good wishes   well me and you will be cycle buddies as my lining was only 7.5mm they like it to be a min of 8mm for e.t   so e/t is now on the 9th july   

Bek-Will add you to the list   welcome to the thread   cant help you on your sticking botty situation as im on tablets not patches


----------



## carol d

Hi Paris  

Sorry to hear your lining is not as they would like it BUT think positive this ives us time to get it perfect  
Have they upped your tablets? How many are you on a day now? I'm on 5 and have now developed itching all over my body (side effect) driving me crazy   

Keep in touch - we can do this girl xx


----------



## gbnut

Carol Sorry you are itching i thought it was me and that i must be allergic to something as i have had a nasty rash all week on my chest and it has been driving me mad.  Was not sure what meds it was that was doing it as i am on so many.

Paris sorry your lining was not quite there but a few more days will hopefully do the trick.  I think we will all be doing it together as i am due to have mine in about the 10th or there abouts.

Bek welcome.  I was on patches as well as pills last time and will probably have to start taking them tomorrow but i got rid of the stickiness my scrubbing in the shower.

Scan tomorrow am so will find out more then.


Susan x


----------



## rainbowjo

Hi guys!

I have chatted with some of before in other places but would like to join you all if that is ok 

Paris
Sorry about your scan but its not too far off so hopefully a few extra days and that lining will be a super soft embie magnet!!! 

Susan
Good luch for your scan tomorrow      

Carol

Hope the itching gets better soon, have you tried piriton? Dont know if this is ok with all the drugs etc but might be worth checking with your clinic or the pharmacy? Aloe vera gel is also very good.


I'm going slowly crazy and taking my dh and clinic with me !!    

I have a lining scan on Fri 6th July and i reckon the clinic will have a straight jacket waiting for me!!

Love to all

Rainbow xxx


----------



## KayO

Hi hope you are all ok and wishing you all good luck

We are having FET on Monday - had my lining scan today which was 12 so fingers crossed our frosties thaw out ok.


----------



## carol d

Morning 

KayO - Congratulations on your scan yesterday - and    coming your way for your   thawing over the weekend Good luck for Monday xx

Rainbowjo - I did speak to the clinic and they suggested piriton was ok (only the 1 though) so thanks. As for driving everyone insane and yourself join the club    

gbnut - Good luck for your scan today    Thanks for saying you itch too I began to think I was nuts and possibly had fleas ha! ha! Even checked my two bassetts Henry and Mollie who were thoroughly disgusted with me "Us having fleas what are you thinking mum??" 


Shaz 72 - It's great to hear from you How are you

carol d xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,
Welcome to Tracie, Bek , Rainbow and KayO. Sending you all lots of   
Shaz- lovely to hear from you again. How are you feeling now?
Paris- sorry your lining wasn't quite there yet, but those few extra days will hopefully be well worth it   
Susan-   with your scan today
Carol- Hope your next scan goes well   
I am starting to get quite impatient now.I know I could get away with testing early as it's 16 days since e.t. but part of me wants to wait until Monday as I can avoid everyone then which I can't do today or tomorrow and the other part of me says to put myself out my misery and test. I will try to keep hanging in there.
love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

Shazi-Good luck for testing honey stay away from those pee sticks     

Rainbow-   pmsl loved your comment about the straight jacket will update the list  

Carol-Glad to hear it wasnt fleas you have then   im on 3 tabs per day, they start you off on 2 then work you up to 3 do you reckon i should take more then  

Kayo-Welcome hun, will add you to the list good luck for monday you have a lovely thick lining   what did you do to get it that thick   and how many pills are u on  

Susan-Good luck for your scan today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayO-E/t 2nd July
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> CarolD Lining scan 2nd July
> Paris74-E/t 9th July
> GBnut- Baseline scan 30th June
> Rainbowjo-Lining scan 6th July
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> 
> Sarah30- D/regging
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> TracieB-D/regging
> Bek- D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> 
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KayO

Thanks for all your good luck wishes.

Paris, This time I have been on asprin and Pregnacare  I can only think that these have made the difference because at this stage last time I was 9 and yesterday I was 12.  Hope everything goes ok for you.  

Kay

XXX


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies  

How are you all doing today? Thought I'd better do some posts before I fall too far behind and loose track of everyone. 

Paris - Hi, howz things with you? Sorry your lining isnt as thick as hoped... it will be soon though. Not long now until your ET. You must be getting excited and probably nervous too. 

Tracie - Hi and a big welcome to the thread.  How are you doing? 

KayO - A big welcome to you too.  Wow what a lining! Good luck with your ET on Monday.

Bek - Hi and a big welcome to the thread. How are you? 

Rainbow - Hi . Hope your scan shows a nice thick lining for you on Monday. 

Hollysox - Hi hun....how are you doing? 

Shaz72- How are you doing? Nice to see you again. Sweet of you to pop in. 

Susan - Hope your scan went ok today. Fingers crossed it did.    

Carol- Fingers crossed for your scan too hun.   Has the itching stopped now? 

Shazi - not long to go now. I hope its good news for you on Monday. Everyting crossed. Wishing you a .  

Bethanjane - Good luck with testing on the 3rd. Wishing you a  too hun.   

Rainbow - Hi there.  Still going crazy?   Hope your scan on Friday goes well for you. 

Hope that's everyone and I've not mixed you all up.  Sorry if Ive missed anyone out. 

Nothing much to report with me. Just quietly taking my Loestrin (contraceptive) and my Folic Acid. Got a headache most days now though. I should really try and drink more water but Im terrible for that - I cant stand the stuff. I will try though. I think it was Paris that said it was a good idea to drink plenty of water when dregging.  I am also feeling a bit nauseao.... norseou...... nawseus........... sick too  Oh well, its only for a another 12 days and then its onto Climaval (HRT) for 8 weeks. 

Im off to Toyz r us now to buy my little lad a ride-on trike. 

Where's the blooming sun?

Take care everyone. Catch up with you all again soon.

Trish


----------



## bethan jane

Hi all,  had a really bad time since et.  The first few days were fine but I've been really down since wed (day .  I started with bit of brown stuff which hasn't gone away.  It's now progressed and is as close to af as it could be whilst still on pessaries.  I went back to work on wed for 2 days but kept crying.  My GP has been great and signed me off for another week.  My endo pain is here again now too and I just want to come off pessaries so that af arrives properly.  Sorry to be down but you guys understand.  Thanks and good luck to the rest of you this cycle.  

Bethan xx


----------



## gbnut

Hi everyone

Bethan do you have full flow  could the blood be implantation blood as in my last one i had brown discharge which i get every month due to endo but still got a BFP.  So if it is not full flow red blood i would not give up.


Trish can i ask how does your medicated cycle work? The water should help with headaches, it does with me.

Kay all the best for Monday.  Hope this is the one for you.  how many do you have frozen?

Shazi is it a blood test on Monday?  Your 2ww is more like 3ww.  All the very best hope you get your BFP.

Carol how are your flees today    I found a cold compres works on my chest were the rash is at the worst.  it looks like i have chicken pox!!!!

Rainbow all the best for scan next friday. Hope everything is going ok for you.  

Bec are you still sticky!!!!  Hope you are well.

Paris how are you today you do a very good job with the list.

Hi to everyone else

Well scan went ok today and lining was 7.9 which is very good for me especially for this stage.  But to start the patches to help me a long a bit and to have another scan on Thursay morning.  Depending on how that goes o they will go back in at the weekend or the beginning of the following week.  

Susan x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Susan 

I will really make an effort to drink more water. My headache has ceased a bit since I downed a couple of pints earlier so thanks for the advise. 

I start with a contraceptive pill on Day 1 of AF for 18 days. Then AF arrives again and 3 days after that I have my Baseline Scan. When my lining looks thin I then start the HRT tablets which thickens it. I then have a Day 12 scan and when the lining reaches 8mm or thereabouts I then start the Cyclogest Pessaries to keep it nice and thick. I'll then have my Med FET week of 30th July. It does seem very simple though compared to everyone else's Med FETs with patches and things. I do wonder sometimes whether my consultant has got my treatment right and is doing everything he can to make it work. 

Speak soon. Take care.

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning

Trish-Every clinic as different protocols   dont worry i dont have patches either   how was your toys r us trip  

Susan-Well done on the scan honey   good luck for your scan thursday  

Kay-I have been on Aspirin etc for all my tx'x so cant understand why my lining was a bit pants   oh well what will be will be   

Shazi and Bethan good luck for testing tomorrow and tuesday    

Bethan-Susan is right i know a couple of girls at my clinic who thought a/f was here and it was infact implantation so try to stay


----------



## gbnut

Trish your dr is doing what is best with you.  I down reg and take hrt (E2) at the same time and that makes mine take three weeks from start to finish. I also start on day 2 of AF. it will be similar to long and short protocloes on iVF!!!!!  The only reason i take patches is that i do not have the best lining and the extra E2 helps to build it up.

How is everyone this am  Anyone washed away in the rain

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-We have sun here in Surrey atm   wonder how long that will last for    how are you  

We went to see hostel 2 last night   omg how gory   i have seen hostel 1 too which was good i would highly recommend both


----------



## gbnut

Paris not raining here at the moment but certainly do not have sun  Rain will be here shortly but we had loads of rain yesterday.  I am in Essex.  Seen hostel 1 so might take a trip to see hostel 2 later today.  Still itchy but am doing ok.  going back to work tomorrow after two weeks off. i was signed off after MC so it will be a shock to go back tomorrow.  Also going to MIL and FIL for tea tonight.

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Have a lovely tea later hun    do you know what your having   good luck for returning back to work tomorrow   i hated it as people were coming up to me (that had guessed i was pg) how i was   did anyone at work apart from your boss know you were pg  

Off now to read the sunday papers   have a fab day honey


----------



## skiwizard

Hi All  

Thanks Paris/Susan for the reassurance about my meds. I hope he knows what's best for me. I'm sure he does.   Like you say, Susan and Paris, every clinic is different and we are too.  

My trip to Toyz R Us was a success. I did eventually decide on a little trike for DS. We put it all together for him this morning and he loves it.  We took it out for a quick spin round the green at the front of the house and we got absolutely soaked in a torrential downpour, so that was the end of that.  Never mind, we'll try again a bit later if the rain ever stops. 

Susan hope you have a great time at the IL's this evening. 

Paris enjoy your sunny Sunday. 

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Welll after a few showers with  sunny intervals we have had constant sunshine with blue skies now for 4hours   

Trish-Ahhh your poor d/s hope you didnt all get too wet  

Shazicow-Good luck tomorrow honey    

Kay-Good luck for e/t tomorrow   

Carol-Good luck for your scan tomorrow cycle buddy


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Well I have only a few hours to go to testing now and I feel strangely calm.
Whatever happens is meant for me. I was round at my friends earlier and her 2 children are normally good as gold, but today one of them was having tantrums every 2 seconds and I was relieved to come home to some peace and quiet. If I get a BFN, then I will try to remember that feeling  
I am starting to think a.f. may be on it's way, as my stomach is slightly crampy but I hope I am wrong.
Bethan- don't give up until test day! Stranger things have happened, sending you lots of    
Good luck and    to everyonel for this weeks results and scans
love
Shazi x


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Well it sounds like I have been in the right place at the right time !! I have just got back from Kos on a conference for work beleive it or not !! the temperatures there hit 49 !!!!!   

I have been d/r whilst out there and have my d/r scan tomorrow am so fingers crossed I have d/r'd and can start the HRT.

I hope everyone is well and will catch over the week.

Take Care

Sarah xx


----------



## gbnut

Shazi thinking of yo for tomorrow hun.

Sarah hope you had a good conference nice place to go for it.  You will need your winter woolies out her if you ahve been used to really hot temperatures.  Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Susan x


----------



## starfish3

Hi Shazi

Just a quick note to wish you all the best of luck for your test.   Whatever the answer , the only way is up babe.   

Take care and good luck to everyone else too
Sharyn in NZ


----------



## ready4Family

Just popping in to wish KayO good luck on ET tomorrow   and Shazi positive vibes for your results tomorrow.     Am hoping to hear good news.


----------



## carol d

Hi  

Quick one from to say;

Shazi - Good luck for today    (lots) coming your way.

KayO - Good luck for your ET today   

Thanks Paris for your good wishes will let you know how the scan goes - very nervous but positive    all will be well - xx

carol d xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

Well my lining was 8.2mm so im pleased as by e/t next monday it should be 12mm   the thaw is thursday i cant wait to get it all over with now  

Shazi-    

Sarah-Lucky you did you manage any sunbathing   good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Carol-Good luck with your scan   
Kay-   you must of had transfer by now


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
You'll never believe it. I got a     
I tested last night and a big dark line came up within seconds and hospital confirmed it today. The nurse said it was instant again, the second they checked the line was there. I am absolutely stunned, because I have had no symptoms whatsoever, apart from big boobs which I got on day 1 and I thought was the cyclogest. I am over the moon, I really hope that this is the start of more good luck for everyone having f.e.t.
Thanks everyone for wishing me well and sending me lots of positive vibes!!
Lets hope it's a lucky day for everyone else too
KayO- hope your e.t. goes well for you   
Carol and Sarah-   with your scans
Paris- glad your scan went well, hope this is the start of a roll of good luck for you   
Thanks again everyone
love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

OMG !!!! Shazi          so pleased for you honey have a happy and healthy pregnancy i will change the list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhikki-ttc naturally this month 5 frosties on ice
> Bek-E/t 5th July   ​CarolD E/t 6th July
> Paris74-E/t 9th July
> GBnut- E/t 9th July
> Rainbowjo-Lining scan 6th July
> Sarah30-Lining Scan 6th July
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> TracieB-Lining scan
> 
> ^
> 
> Hollysox-D/regging
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SamJane-Awaiting Result
> 
> KayO  ​
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## carol d

Hi  

Shazi - that is the best news ever CONGRATULATIONS   

Pari - pleased your scan went well and good luck over the next few days  

KayO - How'd it go?

My news is we are having our frosties thawed tomorrow and Wednesday with planned ET for Friday     (please let them get through this ).

Speak soon xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Well done   you will only be a few days before me   come on Carol's frosties do your stuff for mummy     

Off home now 
Have a good evening all  

Emmaxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Shazi 

WOW! A fabulous  

        

Lets hope there are loads more. 

Trish x


----------



## gbnut

Shazi  Congratulations on     You both must be really pleased.  Did the clinic also do a blood test??  What happens next for you do you get a 6 week scan?  

Paris That is good news we should be getting our transfer together.

Carol not long now.  You can now get yourself ready for having them home.  

Kay how did it go today??

Well survived first day back at work today and only managed to upset a few of my patients!!!!  Only two more days befor i am off again so it will definately be a quick week.  Rash seems to be getting better so piriton is doing its job eventually.

Susan x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Carol D -   with defrosting your wee   
KayO- How did you get on today?
Susan- no blood test for me I'm afraid. NHS must be trying to save their pennies  . I will get a letter with a date for a scan near the end of July, so I will just have to imagine what's going on in my tummy meantime  
Emma- Thanks for updating the list. It's feel really weird but really great to see it written down

love
Shazi x


----------



## ready4Family

Shazi, a huge congrats to you!!!             I'm so happy for you!  You must be over the moon


----------



## starfish3

Shazicowfan - congradlations on your BFP . 

   WOO HOO!!!!    

Godo lucka nd much patience to everyone else, hang in there gals.

Take care
Sharyn In New Zealand


----------



## KayO

Hi all,  Thanks for your good wishes. Had ET yesterday only got home at 4pm so got straight on the couch to rest.  I have 2 embryos onboard embryologist said they looked excellent so fingers crossed.  One was 2 cell and the other was 3 cell.  

Shazicowfan fantastic news - congratulations.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kay-Congratulations on finally getting to the 2ww madness   glad everything went well yesterday  

Susan-Glad that rash is slowly going hun   cant believe your only at work for another couple of days  

Shazi-Any symptoms yet


----------



## ready4Family

KayO, great news on your ET.  Enjoy the rest and take it easy on your 2WW.  Sending you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## bek

shazi, what great news, its really great to know that this mad process does work and that we're not some drug company experiment.

kay, glad egg transfer went well, look forward to joining you on the 2ww!

i'm too doolally to reply to everyones stories but they're a great comfort. the hormones or the stress leaves me unable to concentrate on anything. we have builders doing some work on our place at the moment and there are piles everywhere. my bum is red raw from scrubbing the sticky stuff off. the upside is that my lining is good and i'm all set for egg transfer on thursday.

xxx bek


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
KayO- glad e.t. went well for you. I believe that yesterday was a LUCKY day and your   will bring you good news   
Emma- no symptoms really- was  off my dinner last night and thought it might be the start of some symptoms but I have just gobbled tonights dinner down no problem.
Bek- Poor you! You sound like you need to get to e.t. then just put your feet up and chill out.   for Thursday!
Thanks Ready and Sharyn for checking to see how I got on and for your kind words. 

love
Shazi x


----------



## gbnut

Bek i think we are all doolally at the moment      Not long now.

Kay hope you are resting today.     for the next 2ww.  When do you test??

Shazi keep smiling has it hit home yet??

Paris not long now.  sending thickening vibes to you       

Nothing new from me just very tired.  Hoping that my lining is getting better for thursday for scan.

Susan x


----------



## shaz72

Shazi - congrates on your BFP I am so pleased for you,keep me updated.

Hi to everyone else just on once and awhile to see how you are all doing.Best wishes and good luck    

Shaz xx


----------



## dolores

hi girls,
had et yesterday, am on medicated fet using progynova and crinone gel. only had two embies and only one survived- it got to a 6 cell just before transfer so hopefully it's a fighter! am terrified at moment as am getting a flipping cold and think the poor blighter is going to be ejected at high speed because of all my sneezing.can't sleep for worrying and had to go into spare room as the dh is getting no sleep. does anyone know if it can have an effect? am also taking baby asprin as took it with fresh cycle of ivf in jan/feb. hope all going ok for everyone on tww and hope it's ok to join in here
dolores


----------



## KayO

Hi All

gbnut - I test on the 16th July
shazicowtan - I hope it was a LUCKY day too.
bek - look forward to you joiningme on the 2ww.
Paris74 & ready4family - thanks for your good wishes

and dolores - good luck to you for the next 2WW    for you - last time I had FET I had the sneezes and my nurse told me that they would cause no harm to my  embryos.

Kay
XXXXXX


----------



## carol d

Morning everyone 

Just a quick update from me - Well my 7  thawed Monday pm and Tuesday (I thought it was Tues/Wed ) anyhow of the 7 one has died 5 are progressing on to blasts and 1 is a slow developer. Got to ring this pm for a further update so nerves still very much there and praying my babies are ok  

Sorry for the me post - will send personals later when I get more news

Hope everyone is well whether d/regging / stimming/ or on 2ww    coming your way.

carol d xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning  

Carol-Thats excellent news hun   my ff who had medicated fet had a slow developer which the clinic didnt have any hope off but it turned out to be the best blast and is pregnant so stay  

Dolores-Good luck for test date im sure that embie will be a fighter    not sure about the cold thing though sorry   have you tried taking 1000mg of vitamin c until it goes  

Shaz-Good to see you again  

Susan-Thanks hun   good luck for your scan thurs    are they thawing your frosties tomorrow too  

Shazicow-Is it starting to sink in yet  

Bek-You made me laugh with your sore bum  


Well as for me i take my 1st cyclogest tonight then x2 per day as of tomorrow   so hold onto your hats its going to be a very windy 2wks   i am also having 6 of my frosties taking out the freezer tomorrow pm so hope they are ok


----------



## carol d

Good Luck Paris for your  's for tomorrow.   
Hope you're keeping well and looking forward to the 2ww with you.

carol xx


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies 

Carol - Hi  Great news about your frosties developing nicely. You must be so nervous. Hope it all goes well for you.     Can I ask, did your consultant suggest you have 2 blasts transferred or was it something you mentioned you wanted? If your Consultant suggested it to you, please can you let me know why he suggested it? I know someone else's Consultant suggested it to her because her embies are slow dividers. Sorry to be a pain in the   .  I called my Clinic the other day to see if they do blast transfers and they do. When I have my Baseline on the 16th I will ask them to explain it to me in detail too and see if they think its a good idea seeing as this may be my last go with frosties as I have decided I wont be having anymore fresh cycles now.

Paris - Hi  Hope your 6   do well tomorrow.      

Kay - Hi  Not too long until test day on the 16th. How are you doing? Positive vibes and fairy dust on their way to you.     

Dolores - Hi  Good luck on your 2ww.    Snuggle into that couch and chill, hun.  You might be climbing the walls before too long.  Are you going back to work in the 2ww? 

Bek - Hi  Wishing you and your embies all the best for tomorrow's ET.  

Susan - Hi  How are you feeling? Still tired? Me too! When I wake up all I want to do is go back to sleep again. Hope your lining shows positive results for you tomorrow.   

Got to go. DS has just woken up and climbed out of his cot. 

Take care. 

Trish x


----------



## ready4Family

Paris, just wishing you lots of luck with your frosties today (and the next few days)   .  I've been keeping up with you gals and I think you said you're doing blasts? Wishing you all the best in your 2WW and may you get a bfp.

carol, great news on your frosties!  Sounds like you're going to have some great blasts.  Like Paris, I wish you many positive vibes and great news in 2 weeks.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ready-Thanks hun   yes i am having some of my frosties taken to blast from zygote stage  

Trish- My cons has advised for one blast to go back but said the choice is ours he has warned us that blasts sometimes go onto split and cause identical twins so imagine having quads   
We will be going for two  

Carol-Good luck for the further update


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

Well I had my d/r scan on Monday and lining 4mm bloods ok so stated Progynova Tablets the same day. My next scan is Friday am.

I am totally sick of seeing the rain since I got back from Greece !!!!!!    Feeling much better today though not as tired as I had been.

Paris74 - I hope all goes well for you babe x x

Can people pm me so I can get up to date where everyone is, I have lost the plot since getting back off hols   

Cheers

Sarah xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Sarah-Well done   will update the list then you can see where everyone is at


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasa waiting for a/f
> TracyNBaz Aug/Sept
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bek-E/t 5th July   ​GBnut- E/t 9th July
> Rainbowjo-Lining scan 6th July
> Sarah30-Lining Scan July
> Hollysox-Lining scan 12th July
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> TracieB-Lining scan 19th July
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KayO  ​CarolD ​Paris74-Testing 21st July  ​
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​



[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## carol d

Hi Trish 

You asked about who/why I'm having blasts - we were told by our consultant that as we had 7 frosties we had a better chance of them going to blasts and surviving and this woud give us a better success rate as my lining doesn't get that thick (quality good though!) then the blasts would be at a more developed stage for my womb to accept them.

I hope this helps ??  

Update on embies - had 7 yesterday down to 6/5 today sorry to say another 2 died now 4
BUT it only takes 1   PMA   

Carol d xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Your embies are doing well and like you say you only need one    how many days left now until they go back is it friday


----------



## carol d

Yep FRIDAY !!!!

Please let them get there to meet their mummy   

carol xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

They will do there doing really well so far 

[fly]   come on carol's embies keep dividing well for Friday  [/fly]


----------



## Hollysox

Hi girls....

Just a quick one from me today...I promise I will catch up soon  

Had my 1st scan yesterday and am now on a reduced dose of buserelin and have started my progynova tablets !  I have another scan booked for next Thursday so hopefully by then my lining will be starting to thicken nicely ?

Hope you are all doing ok ?  Take care and I will catch up once my shifts at work are over.....        to all xxx


----------



## dolores

thanks a milion for all the good wishes.good luck to all on the tww, it's a killer! 
am really lucky as i'm a teacher so am off for summer and can really chill out. have decided to tell noone this time as it was really hard to 'untell 'friends etc about mmc so this site is even more of a lifeline now. really appreciate you taking time out- i'll get to know the names so apologies for not replying by name.best of luck to anyone having et or testing tomorrow.
dolores


----------



## gbnut

Hi all

Hope everyone is all had a good day.

Hollysox hope you are well and glad your scan went well.  Sending some     for your lining.

Carol     for your embryos you are nearly there.

Paris best of luck with the thaw.  Sending some     for luck. Hope the wind is not too bad     
I will probably start cyclogest or gestone tomorrow so i will be helping with the wind!!!!

Bek best of luck for tomorrow.

Sarah did you have a good time in greece

dolores  best of luck to your little fighter     hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Kay glad yesterday went well.  Best of luck with the 2ww    

Shazi hope you are well.

Trish hope ypu are well.

Hi to everyone else

Well last day at work today for a week now.  Very tired this am really did not want to get up felt like it was the middle of the night, but as the day has gon eon have felt better my patients have kept me on my toes!!!  Looking forward to tomorrow when i wil find out when my little ones will be coming home.

Can some one be nice an blow me some bubbles so that i am back on a 7 many thanks    

Susan xx


----------



## sarah30

Morning all

*gbnut* - Had a fantastic time in Greece, although very hot 49 degrees!!! Hard life having all expenses paid in a 5 start resort LOL   
Good luck for today babe xx

*Hollysox* - Glad your scan went well babe, you are cycling very close to me. Lets hope out linings thicken nicely  

*Carol* - sendiing you positive vibes for you little embies, good luck hun and thinking of you  

*Paris74* - How you going babe? Thanks for updating me on the list x x

*Bek* - Good luck with ET today babe.

Sending positive vibes to everyone else on here, Can you believe the news this morning with the derailed train !!

Oh well, am hanging around all day today so lets hope can get some chatting done x x

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All

Sarah-Derailed train   where was that then  

Susan-lucky devil off for a week eh NOT FAIR   i will be taking Monday and Tuesday off sick then back to work for me  

Hollysox-Glad the scan went well  

Hello to everyone else, got to run as have a meeting 5mins drive away


----------



## sarah30

paris

in london I think, its all over sky news this morning !! How are you?

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Blimey will have to look at sky news    im ok honey, havent spoken to you in aggggesss, are you looking forward to this cycle  

well i have had the call 5 out of 6 embies have survived the thaw and looking great the other one is ok but has a cracked shell but there going to give it a chance and call me again tomorrow


----------



## gbnut

Derailed train on central line just outside mile end i think.  It was cossing a few probs on the train. i did not use central line today an dgot picadilly instead and then could not get off train at kings cross as it was closed at the time due to overcrowding!!!!  Anyway eventally i got to clinic.

Had scan and lining is 8.9 so going the right way he wants to give me longer so ET is now not till Thursday at 2.30 as long as my three blasts survive the thaw.  Having all three thawed and will have the best two go in. ( if they make it).

Paris good news about thaw fingers crossed for them.  Only reason i am off is that my family arrive on sunday nightand here for a few days.  Due o ET not being till thur now which is better so i can then do things with family i willgo back to work on Wed an d be off thur and dont work fri so will not go back until the folowing mon so timeing is quite good for me.  Except i hav eharry poter tickets for thur night!!!!

Bek hope today has gone well.

Carol how are they all going today? best of luck again for tomorrow.

Sarah are you finding it cold here.

Hi to everyone else 

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Your lining is doing well chick   enjoy your time with you family and im sure going to see harry potter wont harm the embies


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Carol- fingers crossed that your wee    continue to do well , so far it sounds good!
Paris- Well done to you too, your wee    are also made of tough stuff!
Susan- Good luck with defrosting your blasts next week
Bek- Hope e.t. went well for you    
Sarah- How rubbish to come back to this pants weather! Your tan will be fading before your very eyes
Hollysox- That's good news that your scan went well
Dolores- Hello, hope I can help you out a little. I had terrible hayfever on my   and sneezed constantly, in fact I am still sneezing . I thought that I would shoot my wee embies right out on several occasions but at least one has appeared to have happily stayed put as you can see! I just tried to hold my tummy whenever I felt a sneeze coming but sometimes it was too fast to do anything!
I am still saying thanks every morning that I wake up and I still appear to be pregnant. Can't wait for my scan though, just to feel better.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shazi-It could be twins   you never know   i hate waiting for scans as its a lot worse than the 2ww   good luck honey


----------



## tracie b

Paris 74

Just thought i would update for the board...
1st scan due on 19th June...

Thanks
Tracie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Thanks Tracie updated


----------



## sarah30

Thanks everyone, Yes it is bloody cold being back here!!!! Hoping to be getting a BFP so can forget about depressing weather !!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## carol d

Hi everyone

Paris keeping everything crossed for your  's   

Shazi & Susan - Thanks for the good wishes - it's working as we still have 4 going to blasts and possibly a 5th late developer?? Have to phone the clinic tomorrow morning to see if I go in at 12.30 but if they haven't reached blast stage will be posponed till Saturday   

Best Wishes and Love to everyone  xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Thats fantastic news   good luck and i hope e/t is tomorrow


----------



## ready4Family

Carol, great news with your blasts!  How many are you planning on transfering?  Good luck with tomorrow's or Saturday's ET.  You have such high chances


----------



## gbnut

Carol so happy for you. Best of luck tomorrow or sat.

Susan x


----------



## kara76

i have dates 

down reg 22 nd july baseline 6th ausgust and fet week starting the 20th august

clinic won't go to blasto with just 4 so im happy as i didn;t have to decide

so here goes round 4 ding ding


----------



## carol d

Thanks so much Girls for your support and    thoughts  
Sitting here nervously waiting to phone the clinic at 9.30am to see if we still have 4 possibly 5 and  whether they are ready to meet their mummy today  
I'm having (god willing) 2 blasts put back and if we're lucky enough 2/3 frozen... 

It seems like forever to get to this point but now it's here it seems like it's too quick?? Really confused  

Let you know how things go later xx 

Love to everyone and    girls xxx

carol d


----------



## kara76

carol good luck

any news?

so girls my clinic put them pretty much straight back well within a few hours any one else have this?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning Girls

Sorry not many personals today as feeling sick   my middle ear infection has come back so feeling sick and dizzy  

Carol-Good luck you are probably having e/t now


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Just popping in to wish carol d good luck for ET.  Wishing you all the best.

kara, hello, I'm an old "fetter" (just made up a new verb).  I believe my clinic also only took a few hours to defrost my embries and then I had ET.  We didn't have enough to chance it with blasts.  Good luck.

Paris, poor you.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## gbnut

Paris so sorry you not well.  Hope you get better soon


Kara I have had a mxture but normally mine are take out in the morning with them then going back in the pm.  This time i am having my day 5 taken out the night before an dmy day 6 in the morning.

Susan x


----------



## carol d

Hi everyone 

Sorry to disappoint you all but I've been delayed another day as my 3 remaing babies are still not quite ready to meet their mum 
So it looks like it's another sleepless night and I have to call the clinic at 9.30am tomorrow to see if ok for 11am  
On the positive side    number 7 is my lucky number and as my MIL said tomorrow is 07/07/07 so lets hope that's a sign  

Paris - how are you feeling? Can you take anything for it?

R4F - Thanks for the support 

Kara - Hi how are you? also thanks for kind words x

carol d xx


----------



## kara76

fingers crossed for you carol

im ok just waiting, been reading over my hospital notes from years ago when they did the invetiagtions

my clinic won't grow mine on as i have 4 , im just hoping and praying this will be it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Just an update had the call 4 embies doing well at 4 cell and 1 at 3 cell so they are thawing my two day 2's    they will call me back later  

Carol-Good luck for the call tomorrow    i have tablets to take but still feel rough oh well at least my embies arent in me yet dont want them suffering  

Kara-My clinic put back 3 day embies the same day   2 day embies go back the following day


----------



## kara76

paris good luck with the second phone call, when is et?

im having clexane this time too


----------



## Hollysox

Carol d....sending some goodluck vibes for you hun     I hope all goes well for tomorrows et with your babies    Oooh, definitely a lucky day for you too...07/07/07 now that HAS to be a good sign....

Paris...hope you are feeling much better soon hun....  Fab news about your embies hun...    

Hellos to everyone else today and special good luck vibes to anyone who is on their 2ww  ....anyone waiting for ET   and just sending everyone tons of  

Take care girls.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Holly-How are you getting on   feeling a little better but then feel dizzy sometimes  

Kara-Ohhh clexane/heparin is nasty i had some massives bruises last time   e/t is monday for me so im hoping i have two lovely blasts waiting for me


----------



## kara76

paris thats great news

you on heraprin this time?

i just wana get going now lol, 16 days and counting, im amazed my clinic let me go again so soon.....


----------



## Hollysox

Paris...I'm doing ok thanks hun....thankfully not suffering from many side effects yet but have just started the progynova so know there is time yet   I hope your ear infection clears up soon hun and that everything goes well on Monday for you with them transfering 2 blasts      Have a restful weekend and I will be thinking of you and sending loads of         your way..... 

Kara...good luck to you hun for you next round of tx         Not too long to wait now......


----------



## kara76

i found the hrt bad last time, put on weigtht and felt no releaf really from dr


----------



## carol d

Hi  
Paris - glad you are able to take something at least - well it looks like it you and me going nuts on the 2ww together - when are you planning to go back to work? I go back on Wednesday - seems a bit of a waste this week as off but don't think I could have concentrated on anything anyway  

Kara -I know what you mean about weight increase on HRT I dread to think how much I've put on. Who cares anyhow??

Hollysox - Thankyou for the lovely positive vibes and dust - you're so sweet and I sending loads to you back.

carol d xx


----------



## kara76

lol yep i don't care..........weight is gona go on anyway pma

i think this time in taking the 2ww off more for the fact that it will be the end of august beginning of sept and its our wedding anniversary plus im not usually allowed to take time off then so im gona do it lol


----------



## carol d

Good for you Kara - This is more important than work anyday

Yes we will become fat ladies together ha ha PMA  

Carol d xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Im taking mon/tues off sick then back to work weds too   make use of this week doing things around the house so next week you can rest  

Kara-Yeah im on heparin and steroids because i have high nkcells and blood clotting issues hence the reason i m/c   regarding the hrt i have to admit this time has been better than the last   only a couple of mild headaches   hope the weather improves for your 2ww off  

Holly-Ohhh the lovely progynova, i must admit that i do get a snails trail from it downtairs   dont know if you will experience that though  

Are you other ladies going to be buying pineapple juice and brazil nuts


----------



## kara76

pineapple juice and brazil nuts does that really help

i have had 2 pregnancies now and done nothing like that,they can't find why i am mc but trying the clexane as some clotting issues only show when pg


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kara-Not sure if they work or not but apparently both are meant to help with implantation so thought i would give it a try    im sure the clexane willl bring you a sticky bfp honey   

Just had another call the two day 2 embies havent survived the thaw   which now i look back im glad i had another fresh cycle in march instead of relying on those two embies   they will call again tomorrow and if they have 5 lovely looking 8 cells then they will go with them for monday   other wise they may need to thaw some of my day 3's


----------



## kara76

sorry mate but lucky as you said you did a fresh cycle sometimes we just know don't we


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

I went on gut instinst something was saying go for the fresh


----------



## kara76

cool i did that with a second lap an had tube clipped and i was right too

love you pic, you look very happy there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ahhh thanks Kara   the camera never lies you know   

I think if this fails for me my con has mentioned removing my last tube as it is blocked   might go for clipping though like you   why did you go for clipping


----------



## kara76

i went for the clipping as i had one removed due to a massive hydro and so i have read that if you have one then the chances of having a nother was very likely.....my con and dh didn't want me to have it clipped but i knew it wasn't right

they couldn't remove it as it is stuck to my colon, so i opted for clipping and low and behold it was full of fluid

it also takes away that hope each month which to be honest was getting me down.....it was blocked and i knew that it had no chance but each time af was a little late it was hard not to hope

my remaing part of tube is full of fluid now and i get pain from that but i feel i did the right thing and stuck 2 fingers back at the con who didn't believe lol


----------



## gbnut

Paris sorry about the other day 2s but sounds like your others are real fighters.  How many you still got in the frezzer.  I have always taken the pinapple an dbrasil nuts as they say the selenium is good for implantation but i do think it is a bit of wives tales    for any off you going to do it you need to make sure the pinapple is made not from concentrate.  you can get itin all the fridges in big supermarkets.

Carol all the best for tomorrow.

Kara i know the feeling that there is sometimes hope i have totaly blocked tubes but when she is late i think well a miricle might of happened.  But hay the TX will work for you fingers crossed.

Susan x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to say loads of luck to Carol for e.t. tomorrow     
Also Paris, sorry about your those little embies who didn't make it, but you have got some good ones there still. Sending loads of     for your e.t. on Monday and hope your infection clears up soon.
  to everyone. I hope you all get those   very soon.

love
Shazi x

ps. I drank 1 glass of pineapple juice and ate 5 brasil nuts up until 14 days past e.t.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Shazi-Thanks hun   will give the nuts and pineapple juice a go then  

Susan-I didnt realise you had blocked tubes too   have you ever had hydro, as my cons said that i havent got it but i dont know how he knows that   i have 6 more in the freezer that are day 3's so im sure i will have at least two to put back  

Kara-Think i will go for the clipping instead of removal as i have already had my left removed due to my ectopics and endo  

Have a nice weekend all


----------



## gbnut

Paris i have sever endo that is everywere in my pelvic area( it is like glue) and as traveled up to my liver.  Had it removed twice from there.  I have had several laps in the past and two lots of die and the die shows that one tub eis totally blocked an dthe other is partially but very little change of egg getting through.  We also have a male factor as James sperm is low so we have had to have icsi everytime.  This is my last chance as it is my 7th ET an dif this does not work i will be having a hysterectomy in Nov.  I have been told that this is what i need due to the aggresive type that i have and the amount of pain i have but they were holding off until i had done ivf.

Susan x


----------



## sarah30

Evening guys

This is just a quick update from me, I had day 5 stim scan today everything looking good. Next scan (Day 10) on Wednesday 11th.

Am really tired so will catch up with personals over the weekend.

Sarah xx


----------



## KayO

Just a quick message to say good luck to Carol d and Paris74 - hope all goes well for your both
Sending lots of       and           

Kay


----------



## sarah30

[fly]Good luck to Paris74 and carol d for this weekend.[/fly]


----------



## sarah30

Morning Guys!!

Thought this would make you smile!!

URGENT MISSING REPORT

ROUND YELLOW THING USUALLY FLOATS AROUND IN THE SKY

ANSWERS TO THE NAME ''SUN''

IF YOU SEE HIM TELL HIM IT'S F***ING JULY

HERE'S A SKETCH ARTISTS IMPRESSION RELEASED BY THE POLICE TODAY










Enjoy your weekend all !!

Sarah x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Afternoon  

Sarah-Pmsl i like that   glad your scan went well sweetheart  

Carol-Good luck honey    

Susan-Wow   your endo sounds nasty, when you get pg this time that should ease the endo   

Kay-How is the 2ww treating you  

Well what an eventful day  , had to see the dr on call today at Epsom hospital as i rung nhs direct as again i was woken with the dizziness and nausea, he had to call Mr S who was at parkside doing his clinic  this morning, all ok i have Labrinthitus (sp) again    so was given more tablets and there ok to take with ivf and pg etc    Mr S said seeing as there isnt an infection i would be fine to take the steroids from today    Apparently one pupil was smaller than the other and the dr made me laugh by saying that normally happens when someone is in a coma    but im fine now bit sicky still but hopefully will be ok  

spoke to the embryologist from my clinic there is no need to thaw anymore as we have four beautiful looking grade 1/2 embies x2 8 cells and x1 6 x1 7 cell she said that they like them to be between 6-8 on day 3 so all looking promising   
E/t on monday at 9.30 with the lovely Mr C   

Hope your all enjoying the weather


----------



## sarah30

Paris

[fly]              [/fly]

Fantastic news babe.

Sarah x x


----------



## carol d

Hello everyone   
And a HUGE THANKS for the well wishes. 

Well I'm officially on my 2ww now had 2 embies put back this pm at 11.45am unfortunately my other 1 remaining embie didn't make it but the two we have are a good grade so here's fingers crossed hey   

Good Luck Paris for Monday can't wait for my cycle buddy to rant about sore boobs etc.. 

Won't be able to be online for awhile now as my DH is banning me until I've had a good rest (snuck on while he's nipped out ha ha  )

Keep well xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-Fantastic news   your d/h sounds like mine   have to sneak on when he pops to the shop  
Glad everything went well today  

Sarah-Thanks   hope you are enjoying the sunshine while its here


----------



## sarah30

Carol

Good luck babe with the dreaded 2ww, we are all here for you.      

         

Sarah x x


----------



## carol d

Thanks Sarah xx
 

carol d xx


----------



## gbnut

Carol the very best of luck with the 2ww.  sending some         for you.

Paris sounds like you had a rough day.  Hope the pills do the trick for you hun.          for your embryos to keep dividing.

Kay how is he 2ww going?

Sarah hope you are well.

Trish how are you today

Hi to everyon else.  First day of progesterone for me today so am a little windy!!!!  

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Not the botty bullets


----------



## gbnut

Paris yes but only till thur when i will go on gestone!!!!!  Thank good!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Everyone 

Its very quiet on here today   hope your all enjoying the lovely weather  

Good luck to everyone having e/t tomorrow including me      

Im feeling worse today hence only coming on now   god knows how i will get myself to the clinic


----------



## gbnut

Paris best of luck tomorrow i will be thinking of you hun    

Susanx


----------



## KayO

Hi all

Good luck to you Paris74 hope everything goes ok tomorrow     to you.

Carold hope you are ok and welcome to the wonderful world of the  

gbnut -I am going back to work tomorrow don'tthink I could manage another week off. Last week I managed to make a cup of coffee for my imaginary friend and nearly asked my friend if she had chosen an outfit to wear to one of our friends wedding when she is a bridemaid!!!!!! oh dear need to get back to some normaility.

take care everyone

Kay


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

Kay -  You made me laugh  I can see it now, bet she said she'd prefer a cup of tea didnt she, after you'd made her a cup of coffee! Mines the same, she always wants the opposite of what I'm having.... she has to be awkward.  Probably a very good idea you go back to work actually.  

Paris - The very best for tomorrow. I'm sure everything will go perfectly for you. I'll be thinking about you.    

Carol - Oh my god!... you're there..... on that dreaded 2ww.      We're here for you.   

Susan - Hi  I'm fine thanks hun, just been spending some quality time with my gorgeous DS. We've had some right laughs today. 

Take care everyone.

Trish


----------



## ready4Family

Paris, good luck for ET tomorrow.  Sending you lots of     and happy that your embries will be back where they belong.


----------



## carol d

Morning girls 

PARIS - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY      my cycle buddy 

Hope everyone is well and enjoyed the sunshine we had yesterday!!!

No news to report on 2ww still sane but only just My DH is away for the next 2 days so I'll be online quite abit to keep my sanity   

Sending    to everyone out there

carol d xx


----------



## sarah30

Morning Everyone

Just a quick one today as am at work.

Wishing everyone having ET today all the best 

        

Take care

Sarah x x


----------



## TracyNBaz

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me butting in..I have been lurking around these boards for the last 2 yrs!! but never really got the courage up to join you all.

I think the support to give each other is fab and during my treatment I got a lot of emotional support by reading your messages (even though I wasn't posing) so I would like to say a very very big thanks you to all at FF for that.

Anyway a little about me..Me 38 (only 1 tube which is blocked) and DF 37(no problems).  We were TTC for 6 yrs when in 2004 we finally discovered that the problem was due to my only remaining tube was blocked.  Underwent out 1st IVF in Jan 2005 which was a BNF, FET Aug 2005 (BFN) Oct 2005 IVF blast transfer BFP.  I am now a very very proud mummy to a beautiful 2yr old little boy.

We are now looking to start the rollercoaster again using out last 4 remaining frosties, hopefully Aug/Sept.  

So I hope all you wonderful ladies don't mind me joining you, cause I really feel I need the support this time around.

Wishing you all loads & loads of love & luck

Tracy xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Afternoon all  

Tracy-Welcome to the thread   and so glad you got your dream and have gained the courage to start again good luck   

Carol-How are you feeling your back at work weds arent you  

Susan-Is your e/t today or thurs sorry honey im all over the place with this illness   

Kay-How are you chick   pmsl at your story what are you like    poor you back at work tomorrow  

Skiwizard-glad you have been enjoying time with your son  

Anyway i will update list soon im still not 100%   i have two blasts on board   didnt realise they would look like golf balls though


----------



## carol d

Hi Paris 

It's great you have 2 blasts on board     

Well it's the 2ww for us   

What day do you test??

Yeah back on Wed to work but ok withn that as I can sit all day if I want and Wednesdays are usually a quiet day.

Hi Tracy and welcome xx

carol d xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Carol

I test on the 21st which is the sat after next   they gave me the wrong date this morning and i got excited as it was the 17/7/07   but i thought that cant be right thats next tuesday   so i called them and now its the sat  

When do you test honey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

MEDICATED FET LADIES 

WAITING TO START









TracyNBaz Aug/Sept 

 CYCLING 









ABICCY E/t- 16th July   ​
Sarah30-Lining Scan July   
Hollysox-Lining scan 12th July  
Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July   
TracieB-Lining scan 19th July   

TWO WEEK WAIT   









KayO  ​CarolD- Testing 19th July ​Dolores-Testing 19th July  ​Paris74-Testing 21st July  ​Gbnut-Testing 23rd July  ​
BethanJane-Testing 3rd July   

RESULTS









MrsS03-  

Lynn08- 

Ready4family- 

Alisha- 

Spangle122- 

Beanie35- 

MJP-  

Shaz72- 
BEANS ON BOARD   









Shabba-    

Flo-Jo-    

Starfish-    ​

Shazicowfan-    ​


----------



## carol d

Hi Paris 

Was supposed to test 19th but because I'm working all that day I'm doing it on 20th 

One more days wait can't hurt Can it??

carol xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-It wont hurt honey   it may hurt your brain though  

Anyway d/f cooked me bacon rolls so will go and eat  

Take care   

Im sure Susan was having e/t today


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....just wanted to wish Paris and Carol d oodles of good luck for your 2ww's....I hope you both manage to stay sane during the mad 14 days and wish you a very, very happy outcome...        Good luck also to anyone else about to begin their 2ww or who is already on it.....   

Tracy....hi   wishing you lots of luck too for your tx     Congrats on your success 2 years ago hun...  I hope you are successful this time in giving your little boy a baby brother or sister      (or maybe both  )

Hope everyone else is doing ok today....it has been lovely and sunny here but has clouded over and I suspect rain is on it's way...AGAIN  

Catch ya all later


----------



## TracyNBaz

Wow..what a nice welcome from everyone, you've all really made me feel at home.  

Paris & Carol loads & loads of luck     for the next 14 days.

To everyone else due to start there 2ww or currently on the   2ww loads & loads of luck &    

Thank god Monday's over (I hate Mondays at work) I finish at 4pm so I'll catch up tomorrow. 

Have a nice evening everyone
Love Tracy xx


----------



## gbnut

Hi all no ET is thursday.

How did it go carol and Paris.  Did you both get to see them  Did you get photos  I have had photos at one of mine but not at others.  Paris i am urprised you are having to wait till 21 as they are blasts most clinics test 10 days after et as they are already 5 das old.  I get mine in on thursday and wil be due to test on Sat 21.  

Hi to tracey and welcome.

Hope everyone is doing well.  i have had a busy day i have my brother an dfamily down from edinburgh for a few days and we are being tourists in london.  We went on the original bus tour today and i am so sunburned.  the drugs must make me more septipical as i am the only one that is burnt!!!!  Tomorrow we are doing the science museum and then i go back to work for a day an dthen ET. so it will feel like a quick week for me.

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

Susan-to be honest hun i normally test early anyway   so i will either test the thurs or friday so i can get bloods taken (if im lucky to get a bfp that is )   yes d/f took pics and has them on his phone will have to get him to transfer them onto the pc so i can show you   good luck for thurs  


Holly-You were right about the weather it thundered, rained and hail stoned here    and there was i lying out in the garden when i heard the first of the thunder  

Carol-How are you getting on


----------



## skiwizard

Girls 

Just a quick catch up.

Paris - Hi , been thinking about you on your 2ww.  Hows it going? Are you just relaxing on the sofa or are you carrying on as normal? When do you go back to work?

Carol - Hi , howz things? been thinking about you too on your 2ww.  Are you taking it easy in front of the telly watching daytime tv... isnt it great! 

Tracey - Hi  and thanks for your pm.  I wasnt nervous for my 1st FET because I think I stupidly thought it was going to happen first time, but it didnt, so I'm more nervous this time around. I intend to do things a lot differently this time. I will try and rest as much as is physically possible with a 19 month old tearing about the place.  I've got my Brazil nuts and Pineapple juice to take this time too.  Yes, it is the most amazing feeling ever when you get that BFP. I still cant believe he's all mine, even now.  Good to see you've overcome your fear of posting and joined us all on FF. See you over on H4AM thread too. 

Susan - Not long to go now for your 2ww either.  They're all happening now...... it's so exciting.  I love doing the London Tourist Thang - its brilliant when you have friends and family who want to visit all the London attractions.  Sorry to hear you got sunburnt though... ouch 

Hollysox - Hi,  how are you doing? Hope everything is ok with you. 

Got some breakfast to sort out now so will catch up with you all later.

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Thanks hun   i have been signed off for the week due to the dizziness which is getting slightly better thank god   as the tablets im taking are ok with pg BUT i would rather be fit and healthy and not taking any medication other than i should for this cycle   so back to work monday for me  
Yesterday i layed in the garden with the sun on my tum to send lots of energy down there    and watched my dallas box set   today i will be getting in the shower and pottering around me thinks  

What are you up to today anything nice


----------



## TracyNBaz

Morning girls

Hope you are all OK  

Just a quick one, cause I'm at work & quite busy this morning so will try to catch up later 

Paris-Hi, hope you are resting up      hope your  goes really really quick and you get that   sending you loads of  

Trish- Hi again, how was the breakfast?    

Hi Susan- good luck for Thursday     hope all goes well.

Hi Carol- How's it going, hope your not too stressed, this   2WW is enough to drive anyone nuts   sending you loads of     and  

The weather here today is miserable (again) god were is the summer !!

Speak soon
Love 
Tracy xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Tracy-Thanks hun   weather isnt great here today either


----------



## rainbowjo

Hi all

Sorry i have been AWOL  

I want to wish you all the very best of luck and send lots of           to you all.
I will have a look on here and hope to see lots of BFP 's 

We have cancelled our cycle so i guess i should come off the list. I went for lining scan last Fri it wasn't too good i think it was 7.8 but it was not good quality . He said come back for another scan on Tue (today) and see how it is but if no better then cancel. We had a think and decided not to go for another scan just cancel. I have never had a lining issue so it seemed like something was not right. The doctor we saw asked why i was not on suprecur-!! THANK YOU i knew it was not right we rang clinic loads of times and never got any sense. He asked me who told me to do it this way! He said sometimes they do that for meopausal women but i still have regular periods and have never had a lining problem. He said i would have been better on natural!! So we thought we would give this up as a bad job and try again another month. Was a bit fed up about it all but feel like it was the right thing to do, my dh has been a rock 
WE want it to be perfect not a case of making do so we will try again soon.
Loads of love and luck to you all
Rainbow xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Rainbow-Ahhh honey how annoying of the clinic i remember you were questioning about it    i think you have done the right think hun, and when you decide to try again everything will be perfect for your sticky BFP


----------



## gbnut

Rainbow sending some      sorry your clinic is ben a bit difficult but i agree with you i would wait and get a better environment, it must have been difficult t make the decision though.  Hopefully next month you will be better.

Hi to everyoen hope you are all well.

Susan x


----------



## kara76

good luck girls

i have had a busy few days so i haven't been on much 

how are you all?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All  

CarolD-How are you doing have seen you on here i think your back at work today  

Susan-Tomorrow is the big day for you how you feeling      

Kara-Bet you counting down the days till you can start  

What do you think of my blasts they look like golf balls dont they


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

Have just got back from day 10 scan, all is doing well lining now 7.6mm     things are looking good for ET next week.


Paris74 - you blast are lovely !!!

Kara76 - How are you hun? What you been up to? 

Gbnut - How are you hun? 

Rainbow - so sorry you have been messed around, thinking of you hun   


A huge hello to everyone else I have missed

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Sarah-Well done chick    do you know what day you are in for e/t and i will update you on the list


----------



## sarah30

Paris74

Not sure chick, I have to go back for day 15 lining scan and bloods on Monday, the nurse said I should be ready then so early to mid next week.

Take Care

Sarah x x


----------



## kara76

paris your blasts look brill 

sarah your lining is doing well

i have been enjoying car shows and mates

the car show was brill and i drifted my own car and really showed the boys how its done lol

this time is very odd as im really not thinking about it to much yet, playing poker tonight 

tell you one thing i could do with some early night lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kara-Thanks hun   are you sure your not a man really    what with "drifting" (what ever that is ) and poker playing


----------



## kara76

this is drifting, i don't do it on the roads though!!!!

i am one of the lads though always have been and they are all very understanding about out tx which is fab......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

blimey   bet you get through some tyres honey  

Lovely to know there all understanding about tx


----------



## kara76

I sure do but im not that good yet lol

the blokes seem to be better than my girlfriends at understanding which is brill

how you feeling paris?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Im ok thanks honey   bit scared if im honest cause this could go either way, give it a day or two and i will be    

Think im going to lay in the garden as its become sunny now


----------



## sarah30

Kara

Is 7.6 mm good for day 10 progynova then??

Sarah x x


----------



## kara76

sarah i only had one scan last fet and that was on day 14 and it was 12mm so i would say your looking good

paris i know how you mean by scared, im feeling abit like that and i haven't started yet


----------



## gbnut

Hi all

Paris your little golf balls should be implanting at the moment if they have not already.  They look great.

Kara driftling looks like fun not so keen on te poker though more cause i cant play it but i like black jack at the casinos      good at winning and then losing   

Sarah your lining is doing well.  Hoefiully the few more days will make it grow they need it to be at least 8 but it should grow the longer they give it.  I have been on prognaova for 24 days by the time tomorrow comes and i have also been on patches to get my lining up so 7.6 at day 14 is doing well.

How is everyone else today?

I am getting a little nervous about tomorrow but i am sure it will be fine.  one is getting taken out tonight an dthe other two will be thawed in the morning so hopfully they will survive and i will get 2 nice blasts tomorrow.  think of me at 2.30

Susan x


----------



## dolores

hi girls,
just checking in with everyone and hoping all going well especially carol and paris-i'm also testing next week on thursday. will be on hols so have to bring the tests with me. am finding this tww wait harder than last one and trying to be positive but have af pains last two days and absolutely no symptoms. last time i had sore (.)(.)s and was quite swollen at this stage. anyway, have to stay positive don't we it's not over yet.
was lovely to see photos of your blasts paris-amazing isn't it.have everything crossed for you all! 
good luck and will let you know how things go
dolores


----------



## gbnut

Dolores the Swollen (.)(.) at this stage is due to progesterone and also the hg levels which you would have had more of last time due to fresh cycle.  Dont worry about not having many symptoms.  I have had AF pains both with BFP and  BFN so please stay postitive.

Take care

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Good luck tomorrow     come on embies divide when your thawed 
[fly]            [/fly]

Dolores-Susan is right honey the hcg and even the stimming drugs from a fresh cycle makes your boobs sore so try not to panic  i havent got sore boobs either 

[fly]          
[/fly]

Sarah-Yours is looking fine honey as long as its a min of 8mm it will grow about a mm per day i think


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi sarah

mine was only 5.7mm at day 10 so you are looking good, it has risen to 10.3mm over last 5 days since i increased the doseage of progynova and now transfer is on monday.

xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All  

Susan-Good luck for e/t today i hope those blasts are behaving themselves   

ACBICCY-Good luck for transfer on monday   

I will update you on the list when i get a chance  

Off to the gp's now to get my sick note for work then meeting a ff for lunch she is 19wks pg with twins


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

How is eveyone today?

Ann - Hope you feeling ok, not long now till your babies are back with you.

Paris74 - How you feeling hun, started the obsessive nicker twitching yet (I know I end up doing that   )

Thank you everybody for the reassurance about my lining, am now thinking that 7.6mm at day 10 is good. I am now on 3 progynova a day so come on lining GROW GROW GROW !!

Take Care All

Sarah x x x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

weather gone crap again but my work mates reckon i look ten times better today - maybe its the day off i had in bed afetr my dreaded blood test yesterday or maybe because i feel relieved drugs are finished and babies coming home on monday !!

How is everyone else ?

xxx


----------



## sarah30

Ann

Weather isn't to bad in Mansfield, no doubt its gonna get worse though !!!
I feel on a high today I think the progynova have kicked in well and truely !!!     
Sarah x x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi sarah

yes me too - got the girlie giggles too !! just been on chat room now i have mastered it !!  my boss is oposite and i felt really naughty !!

xx


----------



## sarah30

Ann

I am in chat room at the mo, will be leaving soon cos really need to do house work......... I watched Anthea Turners perfect housewife last night and she has motivated me big style        

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

What are you two like  

Weather is warm down in Surrey but cloudy


----------



## sarah30

Paris

Ann and I are in Lincolnshire and nottinghamshire respectively, it has been sunny here today but bee quite cool with it.

Sarah x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Think i would rather have the sun


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Paris

I see your little blasts on the piccy - how did you get them ? I was wondering if the hospital take them or you took a camera in yourself ?

xx


----------



## sarah30

Paris - You are testing on the day that the new Harry Potter Book comes out, that must mean it woll be a magical day for you !!

Ann - Are you still at work?

Sarah x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Sarah-Pmsl harry potter i hope it is a magical day   

ACBICCY-My d/f took them with his phone bless him he insisted   

The sun came out so i have just been laying out in the sun with my tummy out to send some warm energy to my embies and fell asleep


----------



## gbnut

Well guys had the most stressful day ever.  Ran late from leaving work this am and then got on train and then train had to be terminated as we were not allowed to go through statford due to terrorist alert and then had to get bus that took for ever.  Eventualy got there an donly one survived the thaw.  so i now have One safely on board.  To test a week on monday 23rd July.

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-What a horrible time you have had today   but great news you have one onboard  

Welcome to the madness


----------



## KayO

Hi sorry ive not been on for few days - have felt shattered coming home from work - 

Paris74 - your picture is fantastic

gbnut - good luck to you - welcome to the   2WW

Hope everyone else is ok and wishing you all the very best of luck


----------



## ACBICCY

Susan - its horrible when you get stressed through traffic and transport isnt it - try not to worry though - one safely on board - all sending you lots of positive energy.

Sarah - my hours are 8am - 5.30 then it takes about 30 mins to get home - bummer hey !!

Paris - will be taking my phone in then - am keeping a baby journal and would love a piccy like that to pop in - will hopefully be interesting for little ones when they grow up

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kay-Not long till test, is that a symptom you being knackered     

ACBICCY-It would be lovely to keep the pics, if i had been an ivf baby i would of loved to of seen myself as an embie


----------



## KayO

Paris74  Really hope it is a symptom 

Kay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TracyNBaz Aug/Sept
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABICCY E/t- 16th July   ​
> Sarah30-Lining Scan July
> Hollysox-Lining scan 12th July
> Skiwizard-Baseline scan 16th July
> TracieB-Lining scan 19th July
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bek-Testing 17th July  ​CarolD- Testing 20th July ​Dolores-Testing 19th July  ​Paris74-Testing 21st July  ​Gbnut-Testing 23rd July  ​
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​ KayO-    ​


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning Ladies

I have updated the list  

Have a dodgy tummy since last night not sure if its the cyclogest or the lasagne i had for lunch yesterday


----------



## gbnut

Paris is your tummy better today

Kay, dolores and carol how is the 2ww going? 

Holly how did the scan go yeterday??

Sarah hope your lining is getting there.

ABICCY we got a photo last time but not this time.  this time we did not even get to see ourlittle one.  How is your weather today??

Skiwizard and Tracey how are you both going

Well i got the dog behaviouralist coming today to give us a row!!!!  I will let yu know how it goes.

Went o see harry Potter last night which i was a bit aprehensive about but James had booked the tickets ages ago as we thought the ET would have been earlier but anyway it was ok but not a lot happened in the film it was a bit of a filler as James puts it more sets the picture for the next one.

Big hugs to everyone.  What is everyone doing at the weekend 

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Stomach woke me up this morning  
Have fun with the dog woman   so Harry potter wasnt up to much then


----------



## gbnut

It was ok but i personally would not rave about it!!!!!

Flat lemonade is good for settling tummys  

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Will have to try and get some thanks hun  

I feel so normal no sore boobs or anything and when i have been pg before i have had sore boobs, tiredness and hunger


----------



## ACBICCY

Susan - whats up with your dog ? what breed do you have ?

Weather crap here - really muggy and overcast, doesnt reflect my mood though - am cheery and bright sort of mary poppins you could say !!  Just enjoying the last bacon butty from a layby man (my colleague just been outside gates to fetch !) before getting embies on board and being the most healthy well disciplined mother of all time !   was joking there - by next week i will be moaning about being tired and fed up and knicker checking !!

Going to spend tomorrow giving my house a well deserved clean, havent really done much for past month as drugs have made me poorly. Its not a pig sty but kim n aggy would have plenty to keep them occupied  

anyway - hope everyone having a good day

lots of love to all

ann
xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

How are you all? I've not been on for a while as DS and I are visiting my Mum in London. Really glad I pushed myself to do the 2.5 hr journey because as always once I get here I never want to leave, its so lovely.  But we are back home tomorrow.  We've had a lovely break.  Manage to find some free time to send a quick post and catch up with you all.

 to Paris, Carol, Susan, Kay, Dolores, - hope you're all doing ok.  Thinking of you all on your 2ww and sending positive vibes and fairydust plus more.         

A big  to TracyNBaz, ABCICCY, Sarah, Hollysox, TracieB.  
Hollysox - hope your scan yesterday went well yesterday.  
Sarah - when do you scan? 
TracieB - good luck for your scan next week. 
TracyNBaz - when do you start hun? 

Well, I took my last pill yesterday so now waiting for   (again ) which will probably be with me on Saturday then its my Baseline scan on Monday morning yipee  I hate internal scans though when AF is here. Feels yuk!

Please can I ask you all to give me '777' Bubbles by the time of my FET on the 30th July. Sadly, this will be my last FET so I need as much luck as I can possibly get. Many thanks. 

Love to you all.
Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Glad you had a nice time in London hun   will start blowing you some bubbles, although if you pm a lovely mod they will do it for you  

Ann-How was your bacon butty


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Paris 

Thanks hun, I'll bear that in mind about the mods doing it, but I'd really love my Lucky '777' Bubbles to come from all my wonderful Fertility Friends, if possible. They'd mean so much more to me if they came from all you guys.... yeah..... they'd be special and very lucky too. 

How are you finding your 2ww? Hope you're ok and feeling really positive.  

Thinking about you all on your 2ww and really hope its fantastic news for everyone.  Fingers crossed............. everything crossed.    

Bye for now.
Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Have just blown you some   not to positive to be honest i feel completly normal


----------



## bek

hello girls. great to read all your posts. have been trying to avoid thinking about all this but can't resist. can you add me back on the list as i had my etransfer on friday 6th. they had to thaw 4 embies as 2 didn't make it. pregnancy test on 17th so am enduring the 2ww. (can they tell after only 11 days?) trying to keep positive eating plenty of pinapple and brasil nuts and trying to drink 2 litres of water a day (how does jerry hall drink 7 she must spend all day on the loo). fingers crossed for everyone (how do you send 777 bubbles? am thinking them to you!). bek xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Bek-Well done   i have added you to the list


----------



## Hollysox

Just a quickie girls...having a sly break from work  

My scan went fine yesterday...lining was 'lovely' so all systems go for next week...they plan to transfer next Friday providing my frosties make the thaw of course     The embryologist is going to ring me on Wednesday to let me know how my snow babies are doing.....so, hopefully this time next week I will be on the 2ww    

Hope you ladies already on the 2ww are staying sane   

Quick question.....how long does it take for a frostie to thaw ?  My embies were all frozen at 8 cells so by the time Friday comes they could/should be blasts, right 

Take care everyone.....xxxxxxx

ps....sent you some bubbles Trish


----------



## gbnut

Trish i have blown lots of bubbles and will keep doing so.  Glad you had a good time in London.  Hope the AF is not to painful for you an dwill hopefully be the last for several months!!

Bek have blown you some bubbles to make you 77 for goodluck.  FF like 7 as it is lucky an dthis is our 7th transfer so hopefully it will be the one!!  How is the 2ww going??

Ann I have a westie that has behavioural problems and has a problem with biting and she is on her last warning and is hving to see a behaviuralist to help and her appointment went well.

WE have lots of things to do with her but the main is not rewarding her with any commands when she demonstartes bad behaviour as this just encourages her to do the bad behaviour.  At least there are a few things we can do so at the moment she will notneed to be put down.

Having a few rumblings in tummy nothing else to report.  (.)(.) are bigger but that is progesterone and now tat i am on gestone as well as cyclogest that has really increased the progesterone.

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Holy-Well done   they only take about 45mins i think from thaw till you get the call and if there 8 cell by friday they will be blasts   

Susan-My friends westie is naughty too


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon Ladies

I am just about ready to leave work now, so just popped on to wish you all a lovely weekend (I am working 12-8pm on Saturday and 7am-8pm on Sunday) so I am not gonna see much of it!!!!

I have my day 15 Scan on Monday, Day 10 scan showed lining at 7.6mm so should be all systems go for next week !!

Will try and do personals soon, need to get DH of the blinking computer LOL

Take care

Sarah x x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Paris, Susan, Hollysox, thank you so much for my lucky Bubbles. 

Bek's - to send bubbles to anyone at all you just click where it says Bubbles under the persons name down the left hand side. 

Paris - when I was on my 2ww I had absolutely no symptoms whatsoever and I even delayed testing because I just couldnt bear to see a negative result. I did test a day late in the end and amazingly it was positive. I would have put money on it that it hadnt worked, luckily I didnt because DS arrived 9 months later and I would have been well and truly out of pocket.  You just never can tell.   PMA PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  PMA  

Susan - thanks hun, wouldnt that be wonderful if this was my last AF for a long long time.   Fingers crossed that this is 7th time lucky for you.       

Hollysox - pleased to hear all went well with your scan. Hopefully this time next week you'll be on the dreaded 2ww.   

Sarah - good luck with your scan on Monday.  I should think it will be all systems go for you next week. I have my scan on Monday too. Im starting to get a bit more excited about the whole thing now. Been a long time coming. 


Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Thanks honey i love you    good luck for your scan Monday   

Sarah-Good luck for your scan too hun    

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

Trish i have sent you some bubbles, good luck coming your way too !

Susan - I have a springer spaniel and he is so naughty its unreal, luckily he doesnt bite - he is about 11 years old - acts like a newborn   he has pooped over my cream carpets twice this week - but has never done it in the house in 10 years, mind you i wasnt angry - DH had peed me off and he came home to it not me !! 

I had insomia really badly on my first ivf cycle and put it down to stess etc - i hadnt suffered with it until now and have just found the common demonation to be cyclogest !  It was my first day yesterday and i never slept a wink - just tossed and turned until i couldnt stand it no more and got up.  Has anyone else had this ?

The embryologist is calling us today, apparently it will take approx 30 mins to thaw them - we are opting for 2 to begin but if one or neither are any good then further ones will be thawed until we have 2 for return(fingers crossed - hopefully)

We had a good talk last night and have decided that if this FET isnt successful this time we will do a full cycle again as soon as we can. thats a big decision for someone with a phobia like me but i reckon i could do it  

Weather is crappy this morning and has rained most of the night so i guess my lawns will resemble a meadow for a few days longer !

love to everyone

xxxx


----------



## carol d

Morning everyone 

Sorry I've not been on the board much - but I've nothing to report - no signs whatsoever  
Over a week into the 2ww and don't know how to feel just numb I guess and waiting and waiting 
PMA PMA    that's what keeps me sane (i hope anyway)

Paris - how are you doing? gone mad yet? can you change my test date to friday 20th ? thanks xx

I have 2 bassett hounds who are a nightmare at the moment Henry will not leave me alone he follows me everywhere while Mollie has taken to nesting ?? very strange dogs  

Well speak soon all    to everyone out there xxxx

carol d


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning 

Carol-Oh honey join the club nothing for me either   no sore boobs,tiredness, a.f pains nothing   oh well PMA      will change your test date  


ACBICCY-Good luck for the call


----------



## gbnut

Hi all  not alot for me to report except sore hips and a bit grumbling down there but that is the progesterone.

Had a nice day with friends an dgot Skye her Halti but she is not impressed with it and will not let us put it on without growling!!!!

Going out to Indian tonight with inlaws for tea.  Can i eat spicy?

Susan x


----------



## skiwizard

Just a quickie to thank all of you for my wonderful bubbles..... I'm touched, I really am.  The support I get from you all is truly amazing. 

Updated my piccy to one of me and DS..... thought it might bring some hope your way and some luck my way. 

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Lovely pic of you and DS   your welcome for the support hun  

Susan-Have a nice curry i think it should be ok  

Well we had friends over this evening and was 2hrs late doing my heparin jab hope its ok  
had a chinese and it was good to forget about ivf for a few hours   well my legs are all heavy tonight like a/f is on its was and lower back ache but not a/f pains


----------



## KayO

Hi all

Just a quick one to wish everyone     for this week there are a few of us testing this week.  Everything crossed for us all.

ACBICCY good luck with your ET tomorrow.

Kay


----------



## sarah30

Morning Girlies

Well I had an awful night last night, up and down all night with nausea and indigestion pain. Because of this I didn't feel I could face my Long Day at work. I have there fore rung in sick !!!!

Not gonna PM today as need to sleep now am feeling a little better.

Ann - Good luck for tomorrow hun.

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning Ladies

Kay-How are you doing   

There are so many of us testing this week 6   good luck ladies     

ACBICCY-Good luck for e.t tomorrow   

Sarah-Good luck for your scan    hope you feel better later  

Well im back to work tomorrow


----------



## gbnut

Sarah sorry you feeling poorly.  Right decision to take day off. best of luck with scan hope that lining keeps growing        

Ann best of luck with ET tomorrow.  Hoping all you little ones are doing well.

Paris how are the pains today.  i have weird pains down there and lower back pain but i have had that with both so not reading to much into it at the moment.  Hope the chinese was nice last night.  all the best back to work I am going back tomorrow as well.

Kay how is it going you goning mad yet

Trish how are you today?

Carol sending some PMA your way and some        

Hi to everyone else 

Well today so far have not done much trying to catch up on skyplus so feel a bit like a couch potato but think we will go for a walk this pm.

        To us all

Susan x


----------



## Newday

I am waiting to do an FET but whats the difference between medicated and not medicated?

Dawn


----------



## gbnut

Welcome dawn

I have in my time done both medicated and natural FET.

On natural FET you will have to do ovulation kits from about day 10- 14 depending on your cycle and did a test everyday until you have ovulated and then you will go for a scan and blood test to make sure that you have ovulated about 5 days after. Then i started on progesterone for a few days and then had ET.  On  medicated cycle which depending on the clinic works differently but basically i had to down reglate from day 2 of my AF and i also started to take Progynova 3 x day which is Oestrogen (e2) pills and then later on after my first scan E2 patches as the E2 helps build up your lining while you are down reging.  i did this for three weeks the first time and 4 weeks this time.  Had scans regularly to make sure that lining was building up and about a week before ET i also started progesterone.  th medicated cycle worked a lot better for me as it takes me forever to ovulate and i have a rubbish lining so they were able to manipulate the environment better for me.

Hope this helps an all the best for your TX

Susan x


----------



## skiwizard

Ladies 

Paris - Hi hun... how are you feeling today? Dont worry if there still arent any symptoms. There are masses of symptom-free BFPs (mine included remember ). Take it easy tomorrow when you go back to work. Keep your mind busy, rest now and again and think of only positive thoughts.      Glad to hear you enjoyed your evening with friends last night. I had a chinese too.  I'd got back from Mums and couldnt be bothered to cook so I went and collected a meal for one.... ummm 

What did you think of the fake eviction? I thought it was a bit weak to be honest. All that hype and then 5 minutes later, she was back in.  We'll see what happened on BB8 tonite. 

Kay - hi hun, good luck with testing tomorrow if you havent caved in already and tested today.    

Ann - hi hun, all the best for your ET tomorrow.   

Carol - how's your 2ww going? Hope your feeling ok.

Sarah - hi hun, sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Hope you've managed to catch up on your sleep and that you're feeling a bit better. What's causing the symptoms? Have you had them before? 

Well the  appeared without any warning whatsoever last night.... what a sneaky witch.  Great news though. I've got my Baseline internal scan tomorrow. (Yuk!) and should then start my HRT tablets. Only 2 weeks to go until ET. Getting excited now. 

Just a quick post for now......will catch up with you all later.

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Good luck for the scan tomorrow    how nice will that be    i still have some chinese left might have it for dinner tonight too  


Susan-Will be thinking of you back at work tomorrow   will you be on ff at work   well no achy legs this morning and nothing else either   i hate the 2ww   

Dawn-Susan has explained it brilliantly   good luck with what ever you decide  

Well i am starting to plan as usual   i will see if i can take my 6 remaining frosties to day 6 blasts next time    and see if my cons will let me try a natural cycle   then if that doesnt work it will be out with my remaining tube and will start a fresh cycle after


----------



## gbnut

Paris no can not access FF at work     

Susan x


----------



## Newday

Ok well this is what I have to do wait for day one of af and start prognova scan 14 days later and hopefully ET five days after that so I guess it's a natural FET then

Dawn


----------



## skiwizard

Newday  Welcome to the thread hun.  Im sorry for your recent loss.  I was following you all on the 2ww thread last month after my BFN in June. Great to see you back with us and trying again.  You'll love the support on here. We are all going through FETs (Nat & Med) and we're a very friendly bunch.  Good luck.  

Paris - I only managed to eat the pancake roll and the sweet and sour chicken balls last night, so its chicken shop suey and fried rice tonight.... yummmmy! 

Oh, and Paris.............................................stop planning.  

Susan - Hope all goes well for you back at work tomorrow too. Not good not being able to FF at work though. 

Here's a question for you all?.......... What do you do when you have an internal with AF? Pad or pon? Sorry if that's TMI   I will be taking my DS with me again tomorrow. No one around to look after him  ...... they love seeing him at the hospital though. 

Trish


----------



## gbnut

Trish i would wear a pad as it is easier or you will have to go to the loo before and straight after you go in.  best of luck

Susan x


----------



## sarah30

Afternoon everyone

Well having caught up on some sleep I feel much better thank you.

Trish -  I personally wear a tampon, feel cleaner and the loo is only next door to scanner at my clinic

Newday - welcome and good luck with your cycle x x

skiwizard - since being pregnant last year I seem to be really sensitive to raising oestrogen levels and get nausea and indigestion symptoms all the time now.

gbnut - thanks baba am glad i am off work now  

Paris74 - Hang on in there babe, try and stay positive then look to the future next sunday   

Take Care all

Sarah x x


----------



## Newday

Hi any ideas about when af will arrive? I Mc on 23rd of june but was on meds until 3rd July as con wanted to make sure. My af has to arrive before 8th Augs otherwise wii have to wait ubtil Oct beacuse of the school hols.

Dawn


----------



## sarah30

Hi Dawn

When I m/c I had to wait for 3 AF before they would let me go through another cycle. I m/c on Dec 8th and next AF didn't arrive until mid Feb. 

Good luck with everything

Sarah x x


----------



## Newday

they have said I can go after one cycle but have to see when it is if it takes 3 months then I will be waiting a while then
Dawn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Dawn-I got a/f 5wks after having my d&c last year and was told i had to wait 2 full a/fs before hand to give my body time to heal, maybe its better for you to have a nat fet then that way you wont have drugs messing with your body  

Susan-Poor you no FF at work what will you do  

Sarah-My clinic got my test date wrong its Thurs   so even sooner   glad your feeling better  

Trish-I wear pads as i have endo and was told by cons years ago that tampons can make it worse   but its your choice, i would say pads though  

Well its so muggy   had thunder and heavy rain earlier, when it stopped i went for a sunbed and got some fruit and veg for the week, just got back and have that heavy feeling in the top of my legs down to my knees


----------



## gbnut

Dawn Have you bleed at all after mc.  I started my medicated FET at my last MC but that was from a FET cycle.  I have done three cycle is a row but this is due to immune levels and i have been on a very powerful drug called Humeria to keep my TNF levels down.  But after my last MC i was right on the button with af whic is very unusal for me. i am afraid it will come when it is ready.  You could try ovulation sticks 1/2 through and that could give you an indication??

Susan x


----------



## Newday

no I haven't had af yet I MC on 23rd June at 5 weeks and then Con wanted me on drugs for another week to check so stopped meds on 3rd July and bled all that week

So now waiting for af

Dawn


----------



## sarah30

Dawn

I am no expert but I would seriously consider waiting a couple of AFs before going for treatment again. Let you body recover.   

Sarah x x


----------



## KayO

Thanks for all your good luck messages for tomorrow - feeling really nervous dreading it being negative.  Have got a wee test but am too scared to do it. 

Will update tomorrow 

Kay


----------



## sarah30

KayO

Will be thinking of you overnight and tomorrow am,    how you feeling any symptoms??

Sarah x x


----------



## KayO

Hi Sarah

Thank you - been having AF pains all week, boobs were sore last week but are now normal although still larger, and have been feeling sick on and off during the day. Probably the medication!!

Kay

XX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kay-Good luck        all sounds good to me


----------



## gbnut

Kay all the very best for tomorrow  Fingers croseed that you get your well deserved      sending you some extra        

Susan x


----------



## KayO

Thanks Paris and Susan

Kay

XXX


----------



## Newday

Sarah thanks but both my doc here and the one in Czech Republic say it's ok after one. I miscarried at 5 weeks so not much more than a period really. Some docs think it's better after a BFP to go straight away

Dawn


----------



## sarah30

Dawn - ok hun, was just going on what my clinic said x x x x hope all goes well for you   

Kay - heres hoping it will be good news since AF hasn't rared her ugly head   

Sarah x


----------



## Newday

Yes I am sure, depending how do you feel.
Some Clinics ask for 3 months time but it is not necessary and results are the same
Yours Stepan


This is wht the doc emailed me today when I checked yet again it is OK.

so come on eaf

Dawn


----------



## carol d

Morning everyone - hope everyone is well 

Just a quick GOOD LUCK    for todat KayO I will be thinking about you all day  

carol d xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning All

Kay    

Well i have been up since 3am knowing this hasnt worked   i feel nothing   how are all the other 2ww girls doing


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Paris 

Am I going to have to drive down to Surrey and smack your  like I do with DS when he's naughty.    No more peesticks missy. You have 5 days until test day. It takes 5-8 days for the embies to implant and then you need to allow enough time before you start producing the pregnancy hormone so its still way too early. Just because they are blasts doesnt mean they are going to implant any quicker. Think positive...... please hun.   I was exactly the same, no sore boobs, no nausea, no cramps, no nothing..... and its turned out to be a BFP, so please no more sticks. Be patient and wait for test day. 

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

ok i promise ..but i bet you £20 i am not pg


----------



## KayO

Hi all

i have just had the phone call to say that *WE ARE PREGNANT* can't believe it. My HCG level is 248 which the hospital said was very good.

So lets hope this is the week for lots of   

Cangirl, Carol D, Paris 74 and Sarah30thank you so much for your good wishes - wishing you all the luck in the world (Paris keep your chin up you still have 5 days until test day)

Kay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kay-      sounds like more than one to me   so come on list your symptoms


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TracyNBaz Aug/Sept
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah30- E/t- 20th July   ​Hollysox-Lining scan 12th July
> TracieB-Lining scan 19th July
> Skiwizard-Lining Scan 27th July
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolD- Testing 20th July ​Dolores-Testing 19th July  ​Paris74-Testing 21st July  ​Gbnut-Testing 23rd July  ​ACBICCY-Testing 1st August  ​
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​ KayO-    ​Bek-   ​
Click to expand...


----------



## skiwizard

Kay Congratulations on your  .  Enjoy every moment of it. It's got to be the best feeling in the world........... that and when you see your baby for the first time.  Have a wonderful pregnancy. 

Paris - you're on! Place your bets....... my £20.00 is on the table. 

Trish


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

so is mine


----------



## Hollysox

Woo Hoo....congratulations KayO Let’s hope your BFP is the first of many this week !  Well done hun !    

Paris....PLEASE try and stay positive hun....another 3 days can make all the difference to a result...I am willing and praying for a BFP for you on Thursday         Hope work isn’t being too much of a pain for you and that you are taking things as easy as you can ?

Carol...how are you doing in this 2ww ?  Sending you lots of       for test day and pray for a BFP for you too  

ACBICCY...sending you lots of good luck vibes for your FET today hun..       hope everything goes well and those embies settle in nicely.... 

Sarah...glad you are feeling better now and just wanted to wish you good luck for your scan this week       

Trish...good luck for your scan today hun      The photo of you and DS is lovely.... 

Susan...How are you doing hun ?  Sorry you are back to work today ....hope today is ok for you though....   

Dawn...just to wish you good luck for your next round of tx whether natural or medicated    

I’m now praying that my 3 frosties make the thaw on Wednesday...trying not to think too much about it just yet though....Please keep your fingers crossed for me girls....My consultant is stopping my prednisolone on the day before (hopeful) ET   I’m not happy about it but he wont budge....he didn’t want me on them in the first place   I’ve started the cyclogest and they are already causing big problems with my   !!!

Anyway....gotta run....sending everyone lots of fairydust and   vibes for the coming days  ...love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Awwww Paris.......hun..... please dont give up. Positive Mental Attitude is a wonderful thing.... it really is.                   

Susan, Carol, Bek, Dolores - How are you all doing on your 2ww? Hope everything is going ok.    

Well I had my Baseline scan and blood test this morning. I have a nice thin lining so all is well and I start the HRT tablets later today. yipeeee!

And what was my blood test queue number? 77  How lucky is that?  

Paris, will you update me on the list please hunny.  

Bye for now.

Trish x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Trish-Well done hun    what day is your lining scan  


Holly-Good luck for the thaw


----------



## skiwizard

Paris - my lining scan is 27th July.


----------



## KayO

Hollysox - good luck for the thaw hope everything goes ok.

Paris - my symptoms:-

Boobs larger and sore - stopped being sore middle of last week though, had period pains and my sense of smell is stronger. 

Everything crossed for you.

Kay


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Kay and you forgot your tiredness    

Trish will update the list now


----------



## KayO

Sorry yes my tiredness but dont really know if that was due to going back to work after having a week off doing nothing.

Kay


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

thaw didnt go well

started with 4, first one had exploded in the tube, second one didnt survive thaw, 3rd one was ok and is grade 1-2, fourth one didnt survive the thaw.

Had the transfer and it hurt like mad - i think because i didnt fill up my bladder quite a s much as i should have.  Was really upset though - just felt like my chances had faded in a few hours.

Trying to stay positive though and give this one all i have

xxx


----------



## gbnut

Kay  Congratulations definitely sounds like two in there or one very strong singleton.  At my last BFP my sense of smell really increased but died down after a week.  It was really weird!!!!

Ann i am really sorry you had a traumatic transfer.  But like me you have one little fighter that really wants to be here.  Sending loads of         for you.

Paris      get that PMA back. But i know were you are coming from i keep having bad thoughts and am convinced that it has not worked but it passes and i get my PMA back.

Trish sounds all good         for building up that lining now.

Holly all the best for Wednesday.  can i ask why is he stopping your predisilone

Bek All the very best for testing tomorrow.  How are you??

Carol and Dolores how are you both  Any symptoms

Dawn what you been up to today  any sign of AF

Sarah         for lining.

Hi to everyone else

Well went to work but have come home at 4 as i am tired meant to work till 6 but have agreed with DH i will come home if i feel tired but to be honest if i went with that i would not have left to go to work this am!!!!  Was up loads lat night going to the loo every 45 mins so had very broken sleep.  Work went ok and stayed away from trouble patients.

Symptoms wise having bad pains in hips they ache and have felt washed out for most of the day.

Susan x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi Susan

thanks for that - how did you feel ? we were pretty gutted - couldnt believe our chances had dissapeared like that - I know i shouldnt feel sorry for myself I am lucky to have this chance - more PMA coming up !

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-They sound like good symptoms to me   can i have some   

ACBICCY-Honey at least you have 1 little fighter onboard    you could of lost them all   but you didnt keep   for this little one he could just be the one


----------



## gbnut

Ann i would be lying if i said that it was ok but it onlky takes one and i feel well this one is extra strong as it survived.  Plus we have always had two so this might bring us more luck  

Ann really got to remember it only takes one

Susna x


----------



## gbnut

Paris they are all drug related!!!!!!  you can have some of my drugs if you want!!!!!!   

Susan x


----------



## Newday

Susan

I see from your signature you went straight back into an FET after MC at 7 weeks. Thats what I'm hoping to do if I get an af in time.

First day of school hols today so been lazing around NIICE!

Dawn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Dawn-You lucky bugger    have a nice long laze about  

Susan-Bet there not drug related   im on enough drugs myself thanks


----------



## gbnut

Dawn yes i have gone straight on from MC but only due to my immune levels being the best they hve ever been due to taking Humeria every two weeks for months.  My dr did not want to waste all the money i have had to pay out for this drug and the good levels which have taken a while to get.  I had a bfn frm my frsh cycle an dwent strait on to do FET which was BFP but sadly ended an dnow this is my last ever go.  if this does not work i will have a hysterectomy in november as i really need this due to the severity of my endo and i really need to be pain free.  This is my 7th attempt.

My clinic suggested contiunig otherwise i would not have done so.

Susan x


----------



## sarah30

Good Evening guys

Well scan went well today, lining 10.1mm. I will be having transfer on Friday 20th. Just need to start cyclogest today and wait for dreaded phone call on Thursday to see how the thaw went. They are then leaving them overnight to monitor there progress.

Ann - Sounds like you been through it today, just remember it only takes one embryo.   

Paris74  - How you getting on babe, going loopy on the 2ww yet    can you update me on the list please

How is everyone else will catch up with personals later in the week as am shattered and may go to bed lol

Take Care all

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Well done Sarah   have updated the list  

ACBICCY-Whats your test date hun


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

feeling much more positive today, gave myself a much needed kick up the bottom !  we are already lucky in that it was our embryo, so many others dont have that opportunity - so lots of happy positive attitude today - cos i am now pupo !!!

my test date is 1st August 

xxx


----------



## carol d

Hello to everyone xx

KayO - That is FANTASTIC news Congratulations   

Paris74 - what's with the negativity?? I am in the same boat as you,you're my cycle buddy so get pedalling some positive thoughts back into your mind   I also have no symptoms but it's not over till the fat lady sings    Come on Paris74 you can do it    

Bek - how are you? do you test at the clinic? or at home? good luck  

Sorry for no more personals but you know I am wishing and praying for all of you for your dreams to come true xx

carol d


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning  

ACBICCY-Glad to hear your sounding   hun 


Carol-Sorry   i have pm'd you


----------



## Hollysox

Please can someone give me a good talking to.....I am stressing BIG TIME for the phone call tomorrow to say whether my frosties have made the thaw......   I am sooooooooo nervous it is untrue  
Sarah...looks like you and me are in the same boat at the moment so I hope you get good news on Thursday about your snowbabies hun....   We will be having ET the same day hopefully...            
HI to everyone else and hope you are all ok ?  Those ladies on their 2ww...sending you all oodles of good luck and positive vibes       
Will let you know my news tomorrow anyway...fingers crossed it will be good......


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Hollysox 

Dont stress hun.  Remember, the good, the strong and the fighters all survive the thaw and so try to think about them all being good, strong little fighters. They need you to believe in them. 

Try not to worry Hollysox.... it wont do you any good at all.   

Good luck.    

Trish


----------



## gbnut

Hollysox 

      
      
      
      
      
      
      

Best of luck for tomorrow hun    

Susan x


----------



## gbnut

How is everyone today.  Paris and Carol hope you have good PMA.  there will be trouble from    if not!!!!

Bek any news

Big hello to everyone

Well nothing different from me.  feeling really shattered and hoping i am not over doing it.  Got to go out tonight for a meal to support DH at a function and i really dont want to go back there are somethings a wife have got to do and this is one of them!!!!!

Speak to you all later

Susan x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Susan-Your shattered thats a symptom in its self lady   have a nice meal  

Holly-       for those embies we all know how stressful them coming out of the freeze but there will be one or two fighters im sure  


Trish-How are the tabs going hun


----------



## bek

hello ladies. 

had blood test at the hospital this morning - they phoned with results later on - when they phoned i was out with a friend and couldn't cope so i told them to phone later and when they did i was driving so finally before i went completely nuts i phoned them and they said i had a weak positive! so i'm still on the drugs and testing again next week. fingers crossed. i cant help being really excited like a child. me and dh keep on smiling at each other. 

i'm sending out positive vibes to you all

bek xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Bek-    lets hope it was a late implanter, hope the luck carries on for the rest of the week


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Paris74 said:


> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MEDICATED FET LADIES
> 
> WAITING TO START
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TracyNBaz Aug/Sept
> 
> CYCLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah30- E/t- 20th July   ​Hollysox-Lining scan 12th July
> TracieB-Lining scan 19th July
> Skiwizard-Lining Scan 27th July
> 
> TWO WEEK WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarolD- Testing 20th July ​Dolores-Testing 19th July  ​Paris74-Testing 21st July  ​Gbnut-Testing 23rd July  ​ACBICCY-Testing 1st August  ​
> BethanJane-Testing 3rd July
> 
> RESULTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsS03-
> 
> Lynn08-
> 
> Ready4family-
> 
> Alisha-
> 
> Spangle122-
> 
> Beanie35-
> 
> MJP-
> 
> Shaz72-
> BEANS ON BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabba-
> 
> Flo-Jo-
> 
> Starfish-    ​
> 
> Shazicowfan-    ​ KayO-    ​Bek-   ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Symptoms please Bek


----------



## bek

had a surge of euphoric energy last week which is rare for me! but apart from that sore (.)(.)s a few abdominal twinges and a short fuse which could easily be the drugs or the stress of it all.

how you coping today? 

love to you all out there 
bek xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Im fine thanks i have it in my head it hasnt worked so just planning now to move to the ARGC   have posted my app form this morning so will hopefully get to see them soon   

Have tested and getting bfn's and i dont feel pg at all, but im fine about it as i sort of knew quite early on


----------



## sarah30

Morning Paris and Bec

Paris - You are so strong , hope I can be that strong on my 2ww   

Bec - Good luck for your test day...... don't it drive you nutty that the drugs give symptoms of being pregnant !! It does me.

Take Care all

Sarah x x

Ps. I am that bored today I have made some peoples bubbles nice numbers -*Gbnut and Skiwizard * !!


----------



## Hollysox

Hi everyone....I’ve just typed a long post and then my bloody computer froze!
 

Anyway here goes another try....Well, they rang this morning to say that possibly 2 are ok but they wont know until tomorrow for definite....she will ring me tomorrow and then if all is ok ET goes ahead on Friday      so, thank you for all the    you sent me...I was and am very grateful for every drop.... 

Bec....ohhhh, a faint BFP is a BFP hun.....congratulations !!!! Well done that woman ! (and DH of course !!)     

Paris....I really hope the tests you’ve been doing go from BFN to BFP come test day hun....    I am praying for you ....I think it is a great idea to have a back up plan though and dont blame you for contacting the ARGC just incase of’s  My back up plan is to use DE as they have told me that it is a waste of time going for more tx using my own eggs    

Sarah...hope the phone call tomorrow is a positive one hun....   

here's lots of     for everyone.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Holly-Excellent news honey im sure you will have 2 little fighters to put back    

Sarah-I think ivf toughens you up its such a horrible thing to go through although it will be rewarding when we all have our babies and will of been worth every minute of heart ache


----------



## kara76

paris fingers crossed for you, i understand the need to make plan alreADY JUST IN CASE


----------



## KayO

Paris I am keeping everything crossed for you keep your chin up and keep your PMA. 

Susan - have everything crossed for you too.

Sarah30 - good luck for your embryo transfer

Acbiccy - Good luck and hope all goes well

Carold - how are you feeling?

Bek -     

Good luck and best wishes to everyone who I have missed


Kay


----------



## gbnut

Hi all

Bec a big congratulations on getting your BFP BFP BFP.  have you done a HPT yet to see the line??

Emma sorry that you have been getting neg on hpt but you still have a few days before the official date so please dont give up yet.  fingers crossed that it changes for you.  If it does not work out are you going to go to argc or you going to use your snow babies first  

Dolores how is the 2ww going for you  You gone mad yet. all the very best for testing.

Carol how is the 2ww going?

Ann how is your little fighter?

Sarah thank you for the bubbles.          for thaw for you.  how you doing

Tracey         for your thaw.  how you doing

Trish hope the pills are going down ok.

Kay you still smiling.  has it hit hoem yet?

Big hello to everyone else.

Well my symptoms are the same but have others added and that is sore lower back pain and constipated which are not a good sign as they are very much related to my endo so not so positive today.  But am PUPO until Monday but it is hard to keep PMA up.

Susan x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi susan

my little fighter should hopefully be a 32 cell little figher today - I have been talking to my belly like a complete nutter - but if i am pupo for 2 weeks then i am going to enjoy it and until someone tells me it isnt there,  my little beanie needs encouraging - mind you some of my language today i hope he doesnt remember  

Bec - congratulations

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow honey - will be thinking about you

love to everyone else

ann
xxx


----------



## bek

hello ladies - thanks for your kind words. 

paris - your embies look beautiful and you are brave

hollysox - fingers crossed for friday (dh role in all this seems surreal - a quick w**k a long time ago!)

the backup plan is a good one - mine is booking a holiday to india for christmas and dh is buying us some bikes. but i'm encouraged now to think of those little guys tucked up in my warm belly. it's a hard thing to think positive enough to enourage the whole process or negative so as not to be crushingly disappointed. 

susan - i am saving the hpt til the weekend. keep up the pma

love to everyone else.
bek xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Morning lovely ladies  

Susan-Constipation is a sign of pg so       im waiting on the ARGC to call me with an appt i will transport my frosties there but will start with a fresh cycle  

Bek-Your backup plan sounds good...but you wont be needing it lady    

Ann-Im sure your little fighter is listening to you and doing what he/she should be  

Kara and kayo-Thanks ladies   my test date is today clinic messed it up and its still a BFN


----------



## carol d

Oh Paris I really am sorry.
How can your test date be today when you had your embies put back on the Monday and I had mine put back in the Saturday before and my official test date is today?? Still staying away from pee sticks thou as testing tomorrow at the clinic    

carol xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Carol-I dont know my clinic do blasts at  day 10   good luck are you having a blood test


----------



## sarah30

Morning Ladies

Good luck to everbody who is testing etc today.

No personals today need to dash going to mums.

Take Care

Sarah x x


----------



## sarah30

Morning Again

Just a quick one............3 out of 4 have survived hurray ET tomorrow at 11am 

    

Catch up later

Sarah x x


----------



## Newday

Oh Sarah that is good news

Dawn


----------



## kara76

paris im sorry hunni, get on with making those plans

sarah thats great good luck


----------



## Hollysox

Paris...I'm sorry hun   Best of luck with the ARGC though     

Sarah...fab news and good luck for tomorrow    

Good luck to everyone about to test too...fingers crossed for you all     

My clinic rang and it was not the news I'd been hoping for....one embie hasn't progressed at all, the other by only 1 cell so things not looking good.  She is ringing me first thing tomorrow, if this one has developed further they will go ahead with ET tomorrow...if not, well, that's it     Feel totally gutted and know in my heart that I wont even get on the dreaded 2ww....considering takingup a new hobby.....becomming an alcholic ?  Bought a bottle of wine this morning just to get me going tomorrow if I need it  

Take care everyone...have a good day.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Holly-Its not over yet lady   sending lots of dividing vibes to your embie                

Sarah-Well done

Well girls im bowing out now, its been lovely getting to know you all and thanks so much for your support in all this ,........ i will get pg this year i can guarentee that  

Lots of         to each and everyone of you


----------



## Hollysox

Paris.....sending you so much luck for the future and I believe you when you say you will get pg this year hun....                     Lots of love xxxx


----------



## skiwizard

Emma - all the best poppit.  You keep me posted, you hear, on how you're getting on at the ARGC. I hope they make your dreams come true this year..... I have every faith that they will. 

You keep the faith too. 

Lots of love. 

Bye for now. 

Trish  

p.s. such a cutie pic of your 'lil lady.


----------



## bek

paris - stay strong xxx


----------



## skiwizard

Bek - Congratulations on your wonderful  that's fantastic news.  You must be feeling absolutely delighted. Has it sunk in yet? Enjoy every second of it. 

Dolores - how did you get on today with your test? Please let it be a  for you. I hope you're celebrating. 

Carol - I hope its a  for you tomorrow, I really do. Everything crossed for you.    Good luck hun.  

Hollysox - I really hope your embies have progressed nicely for ET tomorrow.   and I hope you have 2, but it does only take one anyway.   

Sarah -  for ET tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you at 11am with your feet up in the those horrible stirrups.  

Susan - Hi, I'm doing ok on the HRT pills thanks. No major worries. I am looking forward to my ET on the 30th. I have everything crossed for you for Monday, I really do.     Do you feel pregnant at all? 

Take care everyone.  .

Trish


----------



## sarah30

Paris - sorry you are leaving us, thanks for all your support. Try and stay positive 2007 is our year   

Sarah x x


----------



## tracie b

Hi

Just wanted to say i had my scan today and the lining measured 12mm. so ET is on for Tuesday       

Good luck to all testing soon

Tracie


----------



## sarah30

Tracie

Wow 12mm thats good mine was only 10.1mm at that scan!!!! Good luck for the thaw and ET hun.

           

Sarah x x


----------



## tracie b

Thanks Sarah, you too!!

Tx


----------



## skiwizard

That's great news Tracie.   Roll on Tuesday. 

Trish


----------



## gbnut

Carol best of luck tomorow.  I am impressed that you have stayed away from HPT.        

Dolores any news?

Sarah great news about thaw.  all the best for tomorrow for ET

Holly i only got one so you can join ann and me in the single club. it only takes one.  sending some         for you little fighter to keep doubling.  I liked your new hobbie!!!!!!

Tracey your lining is doig superb.  best of luck for tue it will come around very quick.

Trish not long till the 30th now. What you been up to today?

Paris sorry that uou are leaving us but i will talk to you on the other thread.  argc are good i used to go there before i moved to mr Gorgy who used to work at argc before he set up himself.  (slightely less expensive and less stressful).

Well that is me finished at work now till after the dreaded test so tomorrow i am going to have a long lie.  i am jus so tired.  I am up every 45 mins from 4 am going to the loo due to my steroids.  so i am not getting much sleep.  Still lots of pains today an dtrying to stay positive.

Susan x


----------



## ACBICCY

Hi everyone

Susan - I have one more day thank god - am an IT manager and have a server down at the moment - last thing i need while on the 2ww - so much for not getting stressed - think i have sorted enoug for me to have my holiday though

Hollysox - my little beanie is sending your little beanie an invitation to the singles club and all the love and dividing encouragement he can muster !!  

sarah - well done sweetheart - thats a load off hey !!  stay nice n stress free now for transfer tomorrow - will be thinking of you

Paris - you dont have to leave us honey - all welcome, but good luck on your veture

love to everyone

xx


----------



## ACBICCY

Morning Everyone

not sure if its a good sign or bad but i have woken up feeling really odd - I feel unbalanced (craig says i have always been unhinged and unbalanced  ) but what i mean by it is that i dont feel like i am controlling myself - feel like i am going to fall over and trying to correct myself - my hands dont feel like they are doing whats aked etc - its a really strange feeling, things that i look at take a while to register too

I had strange feelings last time but they werent until day 8 - this is only day 5.

Hopefully it is an indication of something good and embie settling in - if not i think my body has been possessed through the night !

Good luck to you today sarah and hollysox  - will be thinking of you


----------



## gbnut

Ann Hope you are posessed!!!!     if you are i will help  with the   demons!!!

Seriusly though it must have been scary for you.  Hope you are ok now. Hope you have a less stressful day at work today. My DH is a IT infrastructure manager.

Sarah and Holly best of luck for today thinking of you.

Susan x


----------



## sarah30

Hi Guys

I have just got in from ET. Of my 3 embryos that survived the thaw all 3 went and developed.

They made 1 x 8 Cell, 1 x 7 Cell and 1 x 6 Cell all have some fragmentation so grade 2s.

I have had the 7 and 8 Cell embryos put pack and I test on 5th August (which quite spookily is the day I started d/r for my last IVF cycle Could it be an omen ??)

Am going to rest up now so will catch up soon.

Take care and good luck all

Sarah x x


----------



## tracie b

Hi Sarah,

Brilliant news!!

Get plenty of rest, good luck!!

        

Im in for E.T on Tuesday, thawing Monday, yikes!!

Tracie


----------



## sarah30

Tracey

Thank you, I think I am gonna call my embies Harry and Hagrid after the booke coming out tonight.

Good luck for you thaw will be thinking about you.

Sarah x x


----------



## Hollysox

Sarah, that is fabulous news...best of luck for your 2ww hun....  

My embies have sadly all perished   so no ET for me today or for the forseeable future......not sure what to do next other than DE....To say I am gutted would be an understatement    Thank you all for the support you've given me and can I just wish each of you so much luck with your tx's...     All those testing soon....I pray you get a   

Thank you again for everything....take care and sending you all lots of


----------



## ACBICCY

Hollysox - I am devastated for you honey - dont know what to say but i am sending a huge cyber cuddle and hope your friends and family can give you the support you deserve.

Lots of Love and hugs

ann
xxx


----------



## gbnut

Hollysox i am so so sad for you and DH.  I can understand that you must be gutted to get this far.  Hope you have had a good drink not that it makes things that much better but a bit for a while.  sending lots of                

Take care 

Susan x


----------



## skiwizard

Hollysox

I am so sorry your embies didnt make it - its just so unfair it really is.   Good luck in whatever you decide to do next.  We're all here for you to give you the support you need.

Trish x


----------



## sarah30

Hollysox

I am so unbelievably sorry, I don't know what to say     I hope you and DH are coping with things and sending you a hug 

        

Take Care 

Sarah x x x


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Sarah 

Great to hear that you have 2 embies on board now.  Think positive thoughts, put your feet up and try and get through the 2ww as best you can without going completely insane.  

    

Trish


----------



## Marielou

New home here girls .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103260.0

This thread will now be locked


----------

